# Warum MoP imo das schlechteste AddOn wird



## rokn (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab in den letzten Tagen viele Beiträge zu Mists of Pandaria gelesen. Die Meinungen dazu sind durchaus gespalten. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach mal aus meiner Sicht begründen, warum mir dieses Add On in seinem momentanen Zustand nicht zusagt. 

 1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse 

So etwas gab es noch nie. Weder als Draenei/Blutelfen eingeführt wurden, noch als der DK als Klasse hinzu kam und auch zuletzt nicht als Worgen und Goblins ins Spiel fanden, wurde ihnen ein eigenes AddOn geschenkt. All diese Rassen und der DK hatten ein ansprechendes Startgebiet in welchem ihre Geschichte präsentiert wurde, bevor sie sich „lautlos" in die WoW einfügten. Die eigentliche Geschichte war jeweils eine ganz andere, wesentlich größere.

 Wären die Pandaren und der Mönch einfach nur Zugabe zu einem AddOn gewesen, würde dies aus meiner Sicht wesentlich besser wirken. 


2. Mangelnde Lore-Verankerung der Pandaren 

Aprilscherz. Einzel-Auftritt in Frozen Throne. Eigenes Add On.

 Steile Karriere. Chris Metzen selbst gab auf dem kürzlich stattgefundenen Lore-Panel der Blizz-Con zu, dass sie sich in Vorbereitung auf das AddOn 15.000 Jahre Pandaren Lore ausgedacht haben. Jeder, der behauptet sie gehören schon immer dazu, hat nach der Aussage Chris' natürlich recht. Rein loretechnisch. Verankert... sind sie für mich deswegen keineswegs. Sie wurden für dieses AddOn in all ihren bisher völlig unbekannten Facetten aus dem Boden gestampft. 

 Es hätte doch soviel bessere Optionen gegeben: Smaragdgrüner Traum, die Argus...


3. Für mich ein nicht überzeugender Grund, warum Horde und Allianz nach Pandaria ziehen 

Der Krieg schwelt. Horde und Allianz stehen kurz davor sich auf offenen Feld endgültig den Gar ausmachen zu wollen. Durchsickernde Nachrichten deuten auf Gebietseroberungen und Racheakte hin. Und um nun dieser großen Schlacht, diesen heraufziehenden Krieg eine entsprechende Bühne zu geben, gehen wir wohin?

 Nach Pandaria. 

 Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber der Schauplatz des Krieges zwischen Horde und Allianz (wenn das denn jetzt wirklich Thema des AddOns werden soll) ist eine völlig unbekannte Insel voller Feiglinge, die keiner kennt? So hab ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. Dieser Krieg gehört in die Länder Kalimdors und die Östlichen Königreiche. Diese naturverbundenen Bären flohen aus Kalimdor weil ihnen die Nachtelfen Magie im Überfluss gebrauchten. Während all der folgenden Bedrohungen – Brennende Legion, Arthas und nun Deathwing haben sie sich auf Ihrer Insel versteckt und nun haben wir nichts besseres zu tun, als sie zu retten? Das überzeugt mich nicht. Ja es erscheint mir an den Haaren herbeigezogen, um eben dieses AddOn zu rechtfertigen.


4. Wer ist hier der Boss? 

Illidan Sturmgrimm, Arthas Menethil, Nelthatrion – was für Namen! Und nun? Die Sha!
Was ein Absturz. Sicher es ist noch einige Zeit bis zur Veröffentlichung. Allerdings gab es noch nie eine Ankündigung ohne Endgegner. Mir fehlt die Perspektive in dem AddOn.


5. Mangelnde Langzeitmotivation 

Betrachtet man die vergangenen AddOns wird klar: Jedes musste ca. 2 Jahre lang unterhalten. Mit Cataclysm und auch schon zu Ende WotLk fällt und fiel Blizz das sichtlich schwer. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie die Befreiung eines Volkes (von welchen Bedrohungen auch immer) 2 Jahre lang unterhalten soll.


6. Mangelnde Abwechslung der Schauplätze

Ich lese immer wieder, dass Befürworter des AddOns den Asienstyle mit Uldum, Nordend, Mittelalter in Gilneas usw. verteidigen. Mag generell stimmen. Jedoch vergessen diese Leute, dass in den vergangenen AddOns immer die Möglichkeit bestand, die Schauplätze zu wechseln. Gefiel mir eine Region nicht, bin ich eben weitergezogen. Nun gibt's es sicher Unterschiede zwischen den Regionen in Pandaria, aber unterm Strich ist es alles Asien. Und das stört mich massiv! Damit kann ich wenig anfangen.


7. Pandaren ok, aber doch nicht so 

Blizz nimmt sich selbst nicht ernst und ist immer für einen Spaß zu haben. WoW hat einen comichaften Stil und es gibt schon echt schräge Typen in WoW. Dennoch ergeben die bisherigen Rassen durchaus eine stimmige Atmosphäre (wobei einige Charmodelle überarbeitet gehören). Aber die Pandaren passen mir einfach nicht dazu. Zu süß, zu dick, seltsame Animationen und nervige Sounds. Etwas hagerer, grimmige Gesichter, Narben – einfach Anzeichen ihrer Unterdrückung, alles nur nicht diese Variante.


 8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems

Das angekündigte „Talentsystem" das mehr Individualisierung bieten soll, kann man aus zwei Blickwinkeln sehen. Aus der Cata-Sicht – zur Zeit kann ich ca. 5 Skillpunkte beliebig verteilen. Weniger Abwechslung könnte kaum sein. Insofern bieten die 18 teilweise neuen Talente schon eine Abwechslung. Der andere Blickwinkel ist der meiner Erwartung an Individualität und diesen Blick von außen auf das Spiel scheinen viele verloren zu haben. Dieses System ist ein Witz und hat in seiner derzeitigen Version mit Individulität soviel zu tun wie Schuluniformen. Ich persönlich erwarte von einem MMO Talentbäume, Skillpunkte und Optionen. Letzteres hat mir in WoW schon lange gefehlt. Nun entfernen sie einfach die Talentbäume, gaukeln uns Individualität vor und verkaufen es als Verbesserung. Die jetzt gezeigten Talente sind entweder unumgänglich oder belanglos - aus PVP oder PVE Sicht betrachtet. Auch hier vergeht sicher noch viel Zeit und ich kann... ich will mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses System live geht. Für mich ist es ein System Kosten zu sparen. Gebe ich den Spielern weniger Freiheiten, muss ich beim Balancing weniger Optionen bedenken. 


Die wenigen Pros:

 Challenge-Modes, PvE-Szenarien (von Rift geklaut, neben bei bemerkt), Neue BG-Styles.

 Pet-Kämpfe seh ich mir gemischten Gefühlen. Werden sie genauso kindlich, süß wie die Bären selbst, gehören sie als Punkt 9 nach oben.


Natürlich ist das mein subjektiver Eindruck. Dennoch wollte ich meine Eindrücke mal zusammenfassen. Alles in allem machen diese Eindrücke das AddOn – in seiner bisherigen Fassung – für mich zum schlechtesten.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2011)

Ein geschlossenes fast gleichnamiges Topic reicht wohl noch nicht?!
Zudem ... Du weißt und verstehst schon, was Du da schreibst, oder?
Warst Du schon jemals in Asien.
Asien ist so groß und vielfältig (nicht alles sieht dort auch asiatisch aus), das passt nicht mal in deine Vorstellungskraft.

Und woher willst Du bitteschön wissen, wie lang die Pandarengeschichte ist.
Schauplätze kann man ebenso wechseln wie früher.

+++

*ps. *
Und klar, PVE Szenarien sind von Rift geklaut. ^^
Du spielst noch nicht lange Wow, gelle?
Und wenn man's genau nimmt sind doch sehr viele Elemente solcher Spiele in allen Spielen vertreten.
Das macht derartige Spiele nunmal aus.

*ansonsten*

Geh mal lieber schlafen, als das xxxxlte derartige Nörgel-Topic zu MoP zu erstellen!

Es reicht!


----------



## Captn.Pwn (26. Oktober 2011)

*1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse *

Der Sinn dieses Punktes enzieht sich mir völlig.

_*2. Mangelnde Lore-Verankerung der Pandaren *
_
Man erfindet einfach eine ganz neue, wie du es auch geschrieben hat. Das wäre beim Emerald Dream oder Argus auch nicht anders gewesen. der Unterschied liegt lediglich darin das man den namen Pandaria Wahrscheinlich noch nicht gehört hat in Verbindung zur aktuellen Welt.
*
3. Für mich ein nicht überzeugender Grund, warum Horde und Allianz nach Pandaria ziehen *

 Einmal weil die alten kontinente ausgelutscht sind und erst mit der letzten bzw. aktuellen erweiterung verbessert wurden
aber auch weil es einfach cool ist das alles auf einem eigenen Kontinent zu machen, was imo die größte schwäche catas ist.
loretechnisch wollen halt beide Seiten die Ressourcen. Hat ja niemand behauptet der Krieg auf dem "Festland" hört einfach auf.

*4. Wer ist hier der Boss? *

*Illidan Sturmgrimm, Arthas Menethil, Nelthatrion &#8211; was für Namen! Und nun? Die Sha!
Was ein Absturz. *

Asiatischer Name in einem Asiatischen Addon. Aber er ist ja auch nur auf das Volk bezogen, wir werden schon früh genug erfahren wer der große Böse ist. (vieleicht bauen sie ja sogar einen alten Gott wieder ein)

*5. Mangelnde Langzeitmotivation 
*
Im vergleich zu vergangenen Erweiterungen wohl eher die meiste Langzeitmotivation, durch neue nebensächlich Inhalte, aber auch die Neuen Bg's sind mal gute Abwechslung. Ob PvE technisch immer "frischer" contend da ist, weiß imo nichtmal blizz selbst.
*
6. Mangelnde Abwechslung der Schauplätze*

Wotlk war da auch nicht anders (shola-becken mal weggelassen), aber wenigstens ein Grund mehr. Zumal nichteinmal was näheres über die Zonen bekannt ist.

_*7. Pandaren ok, aber doch nicht so *
_
Großer bär in dicker Plattenrüstung ... süß?!
_
*8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems*_*
*
Die wohl beste Talentänderung der Letzten 3 Jahre.


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

An den TE.......... Ich warne dich, hier im Buffed Forum, darf man sich nicht gegen das Addon äußern, da wirst du gleich geflamed, oder das Thema wird geschlossen.


Siehe auch meinem Thema Link

Wurde auch geschlossen ^^

Die können hier keine Kritik ab.

Du musst hier alles was Blizzard macht - positiv sehen - wenn nicht bist du ein ganz pöser !


----------



## Captn.Pwn (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> An den TE.......... Ich warne dich, hier im Buffed Forum, darf man sich nicht gegen das Addon äußern, da wirst du gleich geflamed, oder das Thema wird geschlossen.



Das der Thread eine neutrale Diskussionsgrundlage hatte glaubst du aber selbst nicht, oder?
Kritik kann man hier schon ab, nur lies dir doch mal deine eigenen Sachen durch.
Jeder Mod weiß wie es in dem Thread nach einem Tag ausgesehen hätte: 3 seiten voller flames, gegen dich und auch untereinander, die völlig sinnentfremdet sind.
Wenn ein Thread dermaßen provozierend ist, ist es kein Wunder das er geschlossen wird. Um welches Thema es sich dabei handelt, ist völlig egal.


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2011)

Im Prinzip unterscheidet sich das AddOn doch gar nicht sonderlich von den bisherigen. 

Die Wow Lore hatte schon immer das Niveau eines Pornofilm-Drehbuchs und wurde so angepasst wie es grade nötig war (Flames bitte per PM). Im Zweifelsfall wird irgendwas verderbt oder wiederbelebt und der neue Bösewicht.
Mal abgesehn davon gab es zu Wow Classic auch keinen speziellen Super-Bösewicht und gestört hat es keinen 
Auch würde ich mich fragen was nach einem typen der die ganze Welt umgepflügt hat noch kommen sollte.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass man mittlerweile alles kennt und bei vielen hat sich zu Recht ein Sättigungsgefühl breit gemacht.

Die "gewagteste" Neuerung am neuen Add-On war bisher eigentlich das Pet-Kampfsystem.


Meine private Meinung:
Das Addon wird sicher für 2-3 Monate Spass machen, ansonsten hat Blizzard als "Marktführer" es wieder mal verpasst für Wow neue Spielsysteme wie Housing zu bringen die auch Nicht-Raidern was bringen würden.


----------



## Fumika (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur abwarten.... ^^

Jetz sind die ersten sachen draußen infos usw und kein Schwein kümmert sich noch um Deathwing.
Du meine güte MoP kommt erst nächstes Jahr warscheinlich erst zum Winter oder frühestens Sommer.
Bis dahin werden / wollen die noch ne menge umbauen, wie zb angekündigt die alten Rassen / Npc animationen.
Die haben uns n paar Brocken hingeworfen und scho wird alles in der Luft zerrupft.

*Zu 2 Lore :* Du hast recht, wenn du sagst hey die Lore is erfunden die Pandas sollte es zudem nicht geben und so.
 	Aber wer hätte zu classic eig scho gedacht das mann irgendwann ma Worgen oder Todesritter spielen kann ?.

Is die Lore eig glaubhaft ? Todesritter ? die sind ZWANGHAFT an dem Lichkönig gebunden nur weil der sagt scheiß drauf ob ihr
sterben tut ich hab noch genug hohoho ;P, können die ned einfach sagen lol du spast und wollen ihn klatschen. Die müssten zu Staub zerfallen wenn se auch nur drann denken ihn zu töten.
Kommt jetz ned mit dem Sylvanas Argument oder die Verlassenen. 
Die wurden befreit weil der Lichkönig (bevor Arthas seinen Platz *eingenommen* hatt) schwächer wurde und die Kontrolle verloren hatt. 
Arthas sah mir aber zu der zeit ned grade schlapp aus....
Und was is mit Worgen Todesritter ? 
In Classic zeiten kann ich mich an ner Silberwald Q erinnern, da meinte der eine Questgeber das die Worgen deshalb so hartnäckig sind weil sie immun gegen die Untotenseuche sind.
(also nix undead worgen und so).
Könnte ewig weitermachen : Undead healpriest ? da steht es tut denen weh wenn se heilen und so weil se ja eig heilige kraft ned ertragen... ja ne is klaaaar ;P.

Will sagen Lore is nicht immer wirklich einleuchtend oder wird ma gebogen das es passt es is nur n Spiel.


*Zu 4. (Endboss)* sag ich auch gern ma wieder : Es is jedesma das selbe wenn n Endboss bekannt is heulen alle rumm weil der am Ende auch sterben tut. 
 	Oder reden zeuch wie : lol Blizzard verpulvert bekannte WoW chars
Jetz gibts kein wie damals in Classic, das passt den Leuten auch wieder nicht Oo.

*Nr.6. Mangelnde Schauplätze* is eh das beste Argument...
 	Wotlk ? dieses Gebiet langweilt mich so sehr das es kracht. 
Überall Schnee, schnee und noch mehr schnee astrein es sieht so fad aus alles weiß und grau auch die Musik is zum einschlafen (ich weis es gibt ausnahmen Gebiete).

Mit cata haben sie echt hübsche Gebiete geschaffen, wie damals classic wo noch alles neu war, oder wie zu BC. 
Ich war dann echt froh das sie den *Wotlk pfad* verlassen haben. 
Anderen wird Nordend super gefallen haben, is halt deren Meinung.

Auch so sachen ich hätte lieber den smaragdgrünen traum gehabt, den heulen die Leute scho seid ewigkeiten hinterher.
Wobei der noch als vernünftiges beispiel gilt... hab erst letztens lesen wie einer eher wollte das es mit Nozdormu weitergeht bla korrumpierter Schwarm usw.
JA NE als ob wir mit Wotlk und cata noch ned genug Drachen hatten... ;P
Ich bin froh wenn eine erweiterung ma nix mit Drachen am Hut hatt (damit meine ich auch Drachen Mounts...) wie BC wo se nur ne nebenrolle hatten (zb Höhlen der Zeit oder Netherdrachen).

Argument *8 und 3* lass ich dir gerne das is mir auch noch alles n bissl schleierhaft.

Langzeitmotivation... jetz ma ehrlich was machen wir wenn wir highlevel sind ? rumgammeln ! 
So wars in Cata, Wotlk und auch BC.
Die werden uns eh wieder mit neuen daylies zuballern. Zudem is der content sicher nicht nur ja ab nach Pandaria und bleibt dort 2 Jahre (zb Sonnenbrunnen der in östliche Königreiche ist und nicht in Scherbenwelt).

In letzter Zeit kommt es mir eh nur so vor das alle nur n grund zum heulen suchen. 
So is es hier im Forum, im Game oder auf der Arbeit immer nur maulen....


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Oktober 2011)

Das schlechteste Addon wird wohl WotLK bleiben.


----------



## LoveThisGame (26. Oktober 2011)

das neue talentesystem ist zugegeben sehr sehr dürftig gehalten aber ich denke der grund dahinter wird wohl der sein das es zur vereinfachung des spiels beitragen soll, wie vieles in jüngerer vergangenheit !
ob ich nun im pve oder pvp bei situation x und y oder bei boss x und y mit 35-41 pflichttalenten rumlaufe oder nur noch mit 6 pflichttalenten in der jeweiligen situation macht für mich noch kein problem aus, es wird definitiv auch dann die "beste" skillung geben eben für die jeweilige situation.


die lore juckt mich herzlich wenig. pandaren sind auch nicht unbedingt mein fall, but who cares ? zockste halt weiter draenei,orcs und co ! die mönch klasse wiederspricht irgendwo der philosophie in der vergangenheit, sie tun alles nur erdenkliche um keine klasse unersetzbar zu machen, wozu also noch eine klasse reinzunehmen die wohl wieder gewisse spezielle styles oder gar buffs haben wird die sie eventuell unersetzbar machen in mancher situation ?

jetzt mal zu den dingen die mir wirklich so etwas wie kindliche vorfreude aufs neue addon verschaffen, wäre einmal scholo und kloster hc, einfach nur gradios hoffe ich wenigstens ! es wird wohl viele viele neue so noch nie dagewesene mobs geben, abwechslung tut gut ! das neue "gruppenquesttool" halte ich für eine super idee besser als mit dem 5. twink 2 stunden den channel zu spammen ! das es nicht den "ober mega bösewicht" geben wird stört mich auch nicht solange die raids was hermachen und die heros wenigstens den ein oder anderen monat keinen platz für fails lassen ! 9 neue 5er is mir ehrlich gesagt zu wenig, mehr gab es in jüngerer vergangenheit allerdings auch nicht, und 3 raids zum start mit 14 bossen läßt doch auf ausreichend beschäftigung hoffen !

in diesem sinne blizz macht das beste drauß was möglich ist und das addon wird für mich ein erfolg auch wenn die pandaren, der mönch und der ganze asia style nunmal nicht mein fall ist, aber geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden !



ps: ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das buffed etwas gegen freie meinungsäußerung hat solange es sachlich und nicht beleidigend ist, völlig egal ob nun pro oder contra blizz und ihre pläne !


----------



## Schiimon (26. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Meine private Meinung:
> Das Addon wird sicher für 2-3 Monate Spass machen, ansonsten hat Blizzard als "Marktführer" es wieder mal verpasst für Wow neue Spielsysteme wie Housing zu bringen die auch Nicht-Raidern was bringen würden.



Pokemon sind also nur was für Raider? 

Und sonst stimme ich größtenteils Cpt.Pwn zu, allerdings muss ich hinzufügen, dass Neltharion sicherlich kein sonderlich großer Name in WoW war, bevor Blizzard ihn zum neuen Oberbösewicht ausruf. Ich glaube kaum, dass mehr Spieler Warcraft 2 gespielt haben als die Rexxar-Kampagne aus TFT. Er kam bloß am Rande als Vater von Ony und Nef vor, sein erster "echter" Auftritt im Spiel war bei den Flashbacks bei Yogg und das war, naja, nicht wirklich spektakulär.

Argument 7 ist auch nicht sonderlich stichhaltig. Ich find die Draenei auch nicht so cool wie die Broken aus WC3.

Und das 8te ist bezeichnend für den Rest des Beitrags. Keine Ahnung, aber meckern wie n Rohrspatz.


----------



## Nexus.X (26. Oktober 2011)

Also was die Unwissenheit über den neuen King K. Rool (ja, gestern mal wieder Donkey Kong durchgespielt  ) angeht, bin ich ehrlich gesagt relativ froh drüber. Ich find es schlicht ermühdend wenn man bei jedem Addon einen dicken Klotz vor die Nase gesetzt kriegt, der einem dann wie Arthas auch über die Hälfte der Gebiete ständig auf der Nase rumtanzt aber trotzdem irgendwie immer nur von dannen zieht und im Endeffekt über-präsent ist.
Mir wäre ein wenig heimliches Genuschel über eine geheimnissevolle Macht als Abwechslung weit lieber, da bietet sich das Addon ja schon recht gut für an.

Was die Lore angeht ist es wie in jedem Fantasiegame, dass sich weiterentwickelt ... was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht, bis es sich nicht mehr lohnt.

Bei den angesprochenen Talentbäumen wird sich ebenso wenig ändern wie es mit dem Cata-Prepatch der Fall war. Es werden sich weiterhin 75% DIE Skillung aus Guides klauen, 20% sind intelligent genug eine potentiell fähige Skillung selbst rauszufinden, 3% wird so selbstbewusst sein, was zu spielen womit sie selbst genausogut/besser klarkommen als andere mit ihrer Pro-Skillung und die restlichen 2% skillen wie bisher auch alles querbet.
Ums mal ganz spartanisch auszudrücken.

Ansonsten freu ich mich als mitlerweile Nicht-Raider auf viele neue Gimmicks, neue Story (ob nun zusammenhängend oder nicht sei mal dahin gestellt, da die meisten Qs früher auch nur vom Questgeber bis vor die Tür gingen) und neue Orte zum entdecken.

Will lang mich das Ganze dann fesselt weiß ich nicht, vielleicht eine Woche, vielleicht bis zum nächsten Addon ... aber ich werde nach 6 Jahren nicht von WoW erwarten dass ich wie im ersten Monat ans Spiel gebannt bin wie an etwas innovativ neues.
Wer sowas erwartet stellt völlig unrealistische Anforderungen, egal welches Spiel und welcher Werdegang. Ihr enttäuscht Euch mit derartigem Irrglauben nur selbst.


----------



## Schlamm (26. Oktober 2011)

Sry TE, aber alle Punkte sind doch bloss Meimungssache. Auch wenn es keinen "klaren Bösewicht" gibt, heißt das ja noch lange net, dass das schlecht sein muss.


----------



## Lamatard (26. Oktober 2011)

Machs wie ich Accountverwaltung> Account kündigen .. fertig....


Als die damals den Druiden geändert haben vor Cata und den Baum weg genommen haben > gekündigt .. fertig ... aus

Wenns dir nicht paßt werden deine Topics bestimmt Blizzard dazu bewegen ihr Konzept über den Haufen zu werfen....

Für mich ist MoP kein Grund wieder an zu fangen. Bin über 30 und nicht mehr in Blizzards Marktrelevanter Zielgruppe,
die liegt bei 12-25. Und irgendein Marktforschungsinstitut hat rausgefunden, das dies ein guter Titel/Weg wäre und die meisten dies toll finden.
Als ob die ins Blaue rein entwickeln. Da wird es Marktforschung und Testgruppen gegeben haben und verschiedene Alternativen abgewägt.

Kannst nur mitschwimmen oder aufhören... Dagegen Schwimmen geht nicht ....


----------



## Bismark72 (26. Oktober 2011)

Je mehr Ihr mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten versucht, das Addon madig zu machen, desto mehr freu ich mich drauf.  Zunächst war ich noch realtiv neutral, aber jetzt...jetzt kann ich es kaum noch erwarten.

DANN SIND ENDLICH ALL DIE NÖRGLER WEG!

*ups, caps*


----------



## Mindadar (26. Oktober 2011)

Als BC Angekündigt wurde wollte auch NIEMAND Blutelfen oder die Fische der Allianz haben. 

Doch dann levelten sie alle einen der klassen und es muss ja spaß gemacht haben. 



Übrigens guten morgen -.-


----------



## myxemio (26. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Je mehr Ihr mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten versucht, das Addon madig zu machen, desto mehr freu ich mich drauf.  Zunächst war ich noch realtiv neutral, aber jetzt...jetzt kann ich es kaum noch erwarten.
> 
> *DANN SIND ENDLICH ALL DIE NÖRGLER WEG!*
> 
> *ups, caps*



glaube nicht daran - jetzt sind alle am meckern, und stehen dann bei Media Markt im Mitternachtsverkauf und sind die, die ALL ihre Chars Realmfirst hochgezockt haben 


Ich freu mich mittlerweile auf MoP und stehe mit meinen 32 Jahren auch dazu 

gelungene Abwechslung zum schnöden Arbeitsalltag


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Meine private Meinung:
> Das Addon wird sicher für 2-3 Monate Spass machen, ansonsten hat Blizzard als "Marktführer" es wieder mal verpasst für Wow neue Spielsysteme wie Housing zu bringen die auch Nicht-Raidern was bringen würden.



Genau so schauts aus. Hoffentlich wird das PvP etwas anders und spannend, das reicht mich auch schon...


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten Tagen viele Beiträge zu Mists of Pandaria gelesen. Die Meinungen dazu sind durchaus gespalten. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach mal aus meiner Sicht begründen, warum mir dieses Add On in seinem momentanen Zustand nicht zusagt.
> 
> 1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse
> 
> ...


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Oktober 2011)

Oh, mal wieder ein "das nächste Addon wird schlecht weil"-Thread. Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun? Vielleicht solltet ihr endlich euren Account kündigen und dieses Forum nicht mehr belästigen anstatt endlos immer die gleiche Heulerei anzustimmen. 
Meine Fresse, überall diese "ich will ich will"-Kinder, denen man nichts recht machen kann...


----------



## Bibbie (26. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Oh, mal wieder ein "das nächste Addon wird schlecht weil"-Thread. Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun? Vielleicht solltet ihr endlich euren Account kündigen und dieses Forum nicht mehr belästigen anstatt endlos immer die gleiche Heulerei anzustimmen.
> Meine Fresse, überall diese "ich will ich will"-Kinder, denen man nichts recht machen kann...




Stimmt absolut!


----------



## lord just (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten Tagen viele Beiträge zu Mists of Pandaria gelesen. Die Meinungen dazu sind durchaus gespalten. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach mal aus meiner Sicht begründen, warum mir dieses Add On in seinem momentanen Zustand nicht zusagt.
> 
> 1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse
> 
> ...


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Oktober 2011)

LEUTE! Müsst ihr zum ellenlangen Schwachsinn des TE noch längere Fullquotes verfassen?!


----------



## Nike3676 (26. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Oh, mal wieder ein "das nächste Addon wird schlecht weil"-Thread. Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun? Vielleicht solltet ihr endlich euren Account kündigen und dieses Forum nicht mehr belästigen anstatt endlos immer die gleiche Heulerei anzustimmen.
> Meine Fresse, überall diese "ich will ich will"-Kinder, denen man nichts recht machen kann...





/sign


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

Nein, wie kommst du darauf, daß man das müßte?


----------



## Ulkhor (26. Oktober 2011)

@TE:
netter Blog, aber so wirst du hier keine anständige Diskussion bekommen.

ansonsten:


Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Oh, mal wieder ein "das nächste Addon wird schlecht weil"-Thread. Habt ihr nix besseres zu tun? Vielleicht solltet ihr endlich euren Account kündigen und dieses Forum nicht mehr belästigen anstatt endlos immer die gleiche Heulerei anzustimmen.


/sign


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> So etwas gab es noch nie.




Und deshalb ist es automatisch schlecht wie?

Tu uns allen den Gefallen und machs wie dein Kollege hier



Lamatard schrieb:


> Machs wie ich Accountverwaltung> Account kündigen .. fertig....


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> An den TE.......... Ich warne dich, hier im Buffed Forum, darf man sich nicht gegen das Addon äußern, da wirst du gleich geflamed, oder das Thema wird geschlossen.



Und? Wundert Dich das? Das hier ist ein Forum für WoW-Fans und nicht für von Blizzards Konkurrenz bezahlte WoW-Basher. Solche wie euch brauchen wir hier nicht, da wir WoW kennen und auf eure hohlen Behauptungen eh nicht hereinfallen.


----------



## Angel80 (26. Oktober 2011)

Abwarten bis es online ist und dann schimpfen. Vorher bringt es herzlich wenig sich über ungelegte Eier zu beschweren!


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2011)

le roi est mort, vive le roi
*
*


----------



## Heynrich (26. Oktober 2011)

Super schrieb:


> le roi est mort, vive le roi
> *
> *



Der König ist tot, es lebe der König?


----------



## Tuetenpenner (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Challenge-Modes, PvE-Szenarien (von Rift geklaut, neben bei bemerkt)


Und Rift hat sie von Warhammer Online geklaut, nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## Robbenmeister (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich wette, der TE hat schon eine voll spielbare, komplette Version des Addons durchgespielt und kann nun mit seinem fundierten Wissen hier auftrumpfen


----------



## tanzschluepfer (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten Tagen viele Beiträge zu Mists of Pandaria gelesen. Die Meinungen dazu sind durchaus gespalten. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach mal aus meiner Sicht begründen, warum mir dieses Add On in seinem momentanen Zustand nicht zusagt.
> 
> 1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse
> 
> ...




/sticky

meiner meinung nach der beste und einzige artikel der diesen addon zusammen fasst.

- absolut auf den asiatischen markt abgestimmt und das kann niemand leugnen ob pro oder contra.
- neue klasse wieder balance probleme man muss die alten klassen so abstimmen um dem mönch gerecht zu werden siehe dk zu beginn imba nerv buff nerv buff buff
- an dem neuen "talentsystem" ist ja mal nix individuell wenn es das werden soll
- haustierkämpfe also ehrlich ist den nix besseres eingefallen dann lieber 1v1 Arena"training"

usw

und klar muss man die nächsten monate abwarten aber glaub irgendwer blizz ändert noch was so wie es angekündigt wurde wird es bleiben +- ein paar veränderungen
aber jeder kann seinen unmut über das neue addon kundtun


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Der König ist tot, es lebe der König?


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. Oktober 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Der König ist tot, es lebe der König?





So kennt man unsern Pepe, hauptsache was kluges posten =)


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Oktober 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> Der König ist tot, es lebe der König?



Ja, aber auf französisch klingt es doch gleich viel intellektueller


----------



## rokn (26. Oktober 2011)

So alle Beiträge gelesen.

Zunächst einmal spiele ich seit 4 Jahren WoW, also seid BC, weshalb ich Illidan nannte und keine Classic Bosse. Desweiteren bin ich 28 Jahre alt und kein "Ich will, ich will- Kind". Ich kann mich nicht erinnern an einer Stelle geschrieben zu haben, dass ich jetzt etwas fordere. Ich habe über Wünsche gesprochen, die nicht erfüllt wurden.

Auch glaube ich, dass ich mich mit meiner Art zu formulieren, von den ewigen Whinethreads abgehoben habe. Ich habe mich weder abfällig, noch provozierend zu dem AddOn geäußert.
Ich habe lediglich einmal meine Meinung in geordneter Form niedergeschrieben. Das einige nicht mehr in der Lage sind eine Diskussionsgrundlage von einem Whinethread zu unterscheiden, kann ich nicht ändern.

Wenn diejenigen, die das AddOn befürworten in jedem, der eine negative Meinung dazu hat, einen "Gegner" sehen, den es "verbal zu vernichten" gilt, ist das deren Problem. Ich lese nur wenige Beiträge die sich ernsthaft mit meinem Beitrag auseinandergesetzt haben und in denen ich auch Argumente lesen konnte, die mich zum Nachdenken gebracht haben.

Weiterhin habe ich meinen Account bereits gekündigt. Allerdings bereits vor ca. 6 Wochen. Nur Raiden hält eben nicht bei der Stange. Mithin gehöre ich also nicht zu den Leuten, die meinen auf Grund einer Ankündigung ihr Spiel demonstrativ zu beenden. Ich bin ein langjähriger Fan des Spiels, der seine Enttäuschung zum Ausdruck bringen möchte. Das dies in einem Forum, dass doch der Meinungsäußerung dient, derart negativ aufgenommen wird, irritiert mich. Wenn ich also meine Meinung äußere, sind meine Argumente natürlich "Meinungssache" (was eine Feststellung), weshalb ich auch als Fazit schrieb, dass es sich um meinen subjektiven Eindruck handelt. Warum dies meine Argumente "fadenscheinig" macht, kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen. Weil sie nicht der Meinung anderer entsprechen?

Zu einigen Punkten:

PvE-Szenarien:
Rift führt diese mit dem bald kommenden Patch 1.6 ein. Es handelt sich um instanzierte Gebiete in denen es 3-4 Aufgaben und einen Boss zu töten gilt. Man meldet sich dafür über eine Art Tool an. Auf dem Testserver ist das spielbar, soweit ich weiß. Noch Fragen?

Asienstyle:
Sicher ist Asien groß und vielfältig, aber ich kann mit dem Thema allgemein nichts anfangen. Insofern sehe ich mangelnde Abwechslung auf mich zukommen. Im übrigen muss ich nicht in Asien gewesen zu sein, um dieses Thema zu kritisieren. Ich muss auch kein Spieledesigner sein, um ein Spiel zu kritisieren. Ihr geht doch sicher auch ins Kino und habt zu dem gesehenen Film eine kritische Meinung, oder? Seid ihr Filmeproduzenten?

Nochmal zu den Pandaren:
Mir ist im Laufe des Tages eingefallen warum ich damit nicht klar komme. Die Tauren unterscheiden sich von Kühen, obwohl sie viele damit vergleichen. Die Pandaren sehen für mich aber haargenau aus wie Pandas. Alles in WoW ist stark überzeichnet. Warum sieht also eine Pandarasse genauso aus wie der niedliche Panda im Zoo. Und auch in Rüstung werde ich einen solchen Char wohl nicht ernst nehmen können.

Endboss:
Das die einen ein klares Ziel wollen, die anderen Gefallen an einer unbekannten Bedrohung finden, ist wohl Geschmackssache.


Wie dem auch sei, wer sich nicht kritisch (Definition Kritik) mit einem Thema auseinander setzen will, muss dies ja nicht. Insofern kann ich Antworten, wie diese, dass meine Meinung Schwachsinn wäre, einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Ich beanspruche nicht für mich Recht zu haben und will auch nicht das ganze Forum auf meiner Seite wissen. Eine kritische Diskussion scheint aber in einem Forum voller echter Enthusiasten unmöglich zu sein, ohne geflamed zu werden.

Also: Hiermit entschuldige ich mich bei allen, denen ich mit meinen wirren Äußerungen wertvolle Lebenszeit gestohlen haben.

So long...


----------



## Super PePe (26. Oktober 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> So kennt man unsern Pepe, hauptsache was kluges posten =)



Nicht nur irgendwie "was", sondern einfach "passend klug".


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Also: Hiermit entschuldige ich mich bei allen, denen ich mit meinen wirren Äußerungen wertvolle Lebenszeit gestohlen haben.
> 
> So long...



Entschuldigung angenommen.

Auch wenn du dich durch deine Ausdrucksweise von üblichen Whine Threads abheben wolltest ist der Inhalt das ausschlaggebende. Und der unterscheidet sich nicht im gerinsten von allen anderen Whine Threads. 
Es ist schön zu wissen das du kein Asia Fan bist, du findest das Pandas Lore technisch nicht passen und du glaubst keine Langzeitmotivation im Addon zu sehen. 
Und da das Addon ja schon sogut wie fertig ist kannst du dir ein perfektes Bild dazu machen und anderen Spielern die Vorfreude mieß reden.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Oktober 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Entschuldigung angenommen.
> 
> Auch wenn du dich durch deine Ausdrucksweise von üblichen Whine Threads abheben wolltest ist der Inhalt das ausschlaggebende. Und der unterscheidet sich nicht im gerinsten von allen anderen Whine Threads.
> Es ist schön zu wissen das du kein Asia Fan bist, du findest das Pandas Lore technisch nicht passen und du glaubst keine Langzeitmotivation im Addon zu sehen.
> Und da das Addon ja schon sogut wie fertig ist kannst du dir ein perfektes Bild dazu machen und anderen Spielern die Vorfreude mieß reden.



Find ich nicht gut. Warum? Weil genau solche Aussage gewissen Forenteilnehmern Munition liefern. Er hat seine Kritikpunkte. Es sind seine! Kritikpunkte. Punkte, von denen er der Meinung ist, dass diese dazu führen, dass es kein gutes Addon wird. Wo ist das Problem. Er hat sich, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Forenteilnehmern (deren Threads zu guter Recht geschlossen wurden) bemüht eine sachliche Diskussion zu starten. Dass einige hierauf nicht eingehen, finde ich sehr schade. 

Aus diesem Grund gehe ich mit gutem Beispiel vorran und werde mich jetzt daran setzen und jeden seiner Punkte beantworten. In der Hoffnung, dass sich hieraus eine sachliche, konstruktive und angenehme Diskussion bildet.

Niemand soll hier von seinem Standpunkt abgebracht werden, oder seine Meinung ändern. Aber darüber diskutieren kann man schon, gerade, wenn der TE sich die Mühe macht und seine Punkte so wie geschehen darlegt.

so long


----------



## Pluto-X (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss Rokn zustimmen! Das sind wirklich stichhaltige Fakten die gegen das Addon sprechen. Genau das was du erwähnst empfinden viele Spieler so!
Besonders die Tatsache das das addon so asiatisch daherkommt. Wenn ich an Eisenschmiede , OG oder Unterstadt denke, das sind doch wirklich Meisterwerke der Kreativität (Oder erst mal die Scherbenwelt).
Ist einem hier schon mal der Gedanke gekommen wir sind hier in Europa oder sonstwo ? Es ist Azeroth und so hat man es auch empfunden. Ohne einen Bezug zu etwas real existierenden. Ein eigener phantastischer Kontinent.
Und bei MoP denken viele schon an China oder Asien weil es halt viel zu wenig abstrahiert ist. Das merkt man besonders an der Musik und an den Pandas. Schaut doch mal wieviele verschiedene bildliche Arten der Trolldarstellung oder z.Bsp. der Zwerge es gibt. Hier hat Blizz doch auch seine eigene Note gefunden. Und die Pandas sehen so aus wie sie immer aussehen und die Musik ist so wie im Chinarestaurant.
Spielerisch muss das Addon ja nicht schlecht sein. Aber dieses Gefühl dieses eigenen WoW-Universums kommt hier nicht so auf. Ich finde das es ein Schritt in die Einfachheit ist. Blizz hat zwar tolle Texturen und Animationen gemacht. Aber wo bleibt die überschäumende Phantasie die WoW so einmalig gemacht hat?
Ein paar asiatisch anmutende Bauwerke und Pandas in eine Mixtur aus Nordend und dem Schlingendorntal kreisrund anzuordnen erfüllt meiner Meinung nach nicht diesen Anspruch. Blizz hätte so wie früher viel mehr wagen müssen. So wie zu BC z.Bsp.
Aber dazu haben sie den Mut verloren oder die Kreativen Köpfe.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Thread ist der grösste Mist den ich je zu einem neuen Addon gelesen habe. Lieber Threadersteller, bevor man überhaupt etwas sagt, sollte man Fakten kennen.
Und was mich wirklich sauer macht:
PvE-Szenarien sind NICHT von Rift geklaut, die gab es shcon in vielen anderen MMORPGs!


----------



## Troete123 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ? Ich habe mir den Quatsch nicht mal durchgelesen den du fabriziert hast, aber: Vorher haben alle immer rumgeheult, weil es immer das selbe ist, jetzt kommt was anderes und jetzt heulen alle rum das das zu anders ist rofl.


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. Oktober 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Find ich nicht gut. Warum? Weil genau solche Aussage gewissen Forenteilnehmern Munition liefern. Er hat seine Kritikpunkte. Es sind seine! Kritikpunkte. Punkte, von denen er der Meinung ist, dass diese dazu führen, dass es kein gutes Addon wird. Wo ist das Problem. Er hat sich, im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Forenteilnehmern (deren Threads zu guter Recht geschlossen wurden) bemüht eine sachliche Diskussion zu starten. Dass einige hierauf nicht eingehen, finde ich sehr schade.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund gehe ich mit gutem Beispiel vorran und werde mich jetzt daran setzen und jeden seiner Punkte beantworten. In der Hoffnung, dass sich hieraus eine sachliche, konstruktive und angenehme Diskussion bildet.
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir recht, ich hab mich hinreißen lassen. Ich reagiere irgendwie immer leicht gereizt wenn man Dinge die ich gern hab schlecht redet. 
Aber ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## Zorgonn (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss schon lachen als ich den Threat gelesen habe. 

Aber der Punkt der mich am meisen stört ist:

*Illidan Sturmgrimm, Arthas Menethil, Nelthatrion – was für Namen! Und nun? Die Sha!
Was ein Absturz. Sicher es ist noch einige Zeit bis zur Veröffentlichung*

Wer war den der Boss in Classic???

Richtig es gab keinen! Es gab nen patch, und mit dem Patch einen neuen Boss. Ende.

Und bitte sag mit nicht das ein WC 1-3 Spieler auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung hatte was Raggi, Ony, Nef, C'Thun etc waren...


----------



## Hubautz (26. Oktober 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und? Wundert Dich das? Das hier ist ein Forum für WoW-Fans und *nicht für von Blizzards Konkurrenz bezahlte WoW-Basher*. Solche wie euch brauchen wir hier nicht, da wir WoW kennen und auf eure hohlen Behauptungen eh nicht hereinfallen.



Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst oder?
Wenn doch würde ich mir an deiner Stelle ernsthaft Sorgen machen.

Nebenbei ist das meines Wissen ein Forum für "an WoW interessierte" und nicht für "kritiklose Jünger, die alles bedingungslos gutheißen was in WoW passiert und frohlocken wenn Chris Metzen mal einen fahren lässt" wie du einer zu schein seinst.
Daher ist Kritik durchaus erwünscht und unter Umständen auch interessant. Wobei ich mir etwas mehr Diskussion wünschen würde und nicht immer diese selbstverliebten: "Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass alles Kacke wird"- Themen.


----------



## Poseidoom (26. Oktober 2011)

Sollen die doch einfach die PreCata Talentbäume wieder einführen. Dann ist das mit der Individualität auch wieder geklärt. Nur jetzt krampfhaft sich irgentwas neues auszudenken ist nicht so meine Vorstellung von 'gut bedacht' da Blizzard das mit der Balance immernoch nicht hingekriegt hat.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Oktober 2011)

Und hier wie versprochen mein bescheidener Senf zum Eingangsbeitrag:



rokn schrieb:


> 1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse
> 
> So etwas gab es noch nie. Weder als Draenei/Blutelfen eingeführt wurden, noch als der DK als Klasse hinzu kam und auch zuletzt nicht als Worgen und Goblins ins Spiel fanden, wurde ihnen ein eigenes AddOn geschenkt. All diese Rassen und der DK hatten ein ansprechendes Startgebiet in welchem ihre Geschichte präsentiert wurde, bevor sie sich „lautlos" in die WoW einfügten. Die eigentliche Geschichte war jeweils eine ganz andere, wesentlich größere.
> 
> Wären die Pandaren und der Mönch einfach nur Zugabe zu einem AddOn gewesen, würde dies aus meiner Sicht wesentlich besser wirken.



Nun, die Tatsache, dass die neue Rasse in WoW ein eigenes Addon spendiert bekommt, empfinde ich persönlich nicht als Negativmerkmal. Das gesamte Addon (welches erneut, wie auch schon Cataclysm, sehr kurz sein wird) spielt in der Welt der Pandaren. Pandaren werden für die Allianz sowie die Horde verfügbar sein. Aus gutem Grund haben sie, meiner Ansicht nach, ein eigenes Addon spendiert bekommen.



rokn schrieb:


> 2. Mangelnde Lore-Verankerung der Pandaren
> 
> Aprilscherz. Einzel-Auftritt in Frozen Throne. Eigenes Add On.
> 
> ...



Nun. Im Endeffekt kann Blizzard selber entscheiden was Lore ist und was nicht. Blizzard ist der Erfinder dieses speziellen Universums. Und wie ich auch bereits in einem anderen Thread dargestellt habe, hat Blizzard auch bei der Einführung einer anderen Rasse die Geschichte ein wenig, bzw. stark verdreht. Das gehört eben dazu. Chris Metzen sagte einmal, dass man damals, als man WCI+II+III entwickelt hat, niemals davon ausgegangen war, dass sich die Geschichte so weiterentwickeln wird. Niemand hätte gedacht, dass WoW so erfolgreich wird, und das Universum so beliebt wird. Anpassungen und Verdrehungen der Geschichte sind somit vorprogrammiert. Kommt vor, ist meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach auch kein Negativmerkmal.



rokn schrieb:


> 3. Für mich ein nicht überzeugender Grund, warum Horde und Allianz nach Pandaria ziehen
> 
> Der Krieg schwelt. Horde und Allianz stehen kurz davor sich auf offenen Feld endgültig den Gar ausmachen zu wollen. Durchsickernde Nachrichten deuten auf Gebietseroberungen und Racheakte hin. Und um nun dieser großen Schlacht, diesen heraufziehenden Krieg eine entsprechende Bühne zu geben, gehen wir wohin?
> 
> ...



Hier gebe ich dir recht. Leider sind noch nicht genug Informationen bekannt um letztendlich sagen zu können, weshalb die Allianz und Horde sich auf Pandaria niederlassen. Ich bin gespannt wie uns Blizzard den Weg ebnen wird. Ist aber ein guter Punkt.



rokn schrieb:


> 4. Wer ist hier der Boss?
> 
> Illidan Sturmgrimm, Arthas Menethil, Nelthatrion &#150; was für Namen! Und nun? Die Sha!
> Was ein Absturz. Sicher es ist noch einige Zeit bis zur Veröffentlichung. Allerdings gab es noch nie eine Ankündigung ohne Endgegner. Mir fehlt die Perspektive in dem AddOn.



Und hier gehen unsere beiden Meinungen sehr stark auseinander (was auch gut ist). Es stimmt, dass das große Ziel am Ende des Weges fehlt. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach gut. Es ist eine Entschleunigung die Blizzard hier gerade vollzieht. Die letzten Addons zeichneten sich immer wieder durch eine Sache aus: schneller, weiter, besser, größer (in Bezug auf die Endgegner). Jetzt haben wir ein Addon wo der Entwickler einfach mal auf die Bremse tritt. Kein Weltenvernichter der bereits am ersten Tag angekündigt wird. Kein Galactus der ganze Planeten verschlingt. Wunderbar. Meiner Meinung nach genau das richtige. Zu classic-Zeiten, die du leider nicht mitgemacht hast, war es auch nicht anders. Wir haben immer dort gekämpft wo wir gebraucht wurden. Kein Endboss, kein Megagegner. Einfach nur Bösewichte die ausgeschaltet werden mussten. Für mich persönlich ein großer Pluspunkt.



rokn schrieb:


> 5. Mangelnde Langzeitmotivation
> 
> Betrachtet man die vergangenen AddOns wird klar: Jedes musste ca. 2 Jahre lang unterhalten. Mit Cataclysm und auch schon zu Ende WotLk fällt und fiel Blizz das sichtlich schwer. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie die Befreiung eines Volkes (von welchen Bedrohungen auch immer) 2 Jahre lang unterhalten soll.



Ich denke hierzu kann noch keiner was sagen. Das Endgame werden wir erst auf Stufe 90 sehen, beschreiben und bewerten können. Cataclysm war von sich aus als sehr kurzes Addon geplant. Bei MoP wird es mit sicherlich auch so sein. Allein die 5 Level deuten erneut darauf hin.



rokn schrieb:


> 6. Mangelnde Abwechslung der Schauplätze
> 
> Ich lese immer wieder, dass Befürworter des AddOns den Asienstyle mit Uldum, Nordend, Mittelalter in Gilneas usw. verteidigen. Mag generell stimmen. Jedoch vergessen diese Leute, dass in den vergangenen AddOns immer die Möglichkeit bestand, die Schauplätze zu wechseln. Gefiel mir eine Region nicht, bin ich eben weitergezogen. Nun gibt's es sicher Unterschiede zwischen den Regionen in Pandaria, aber unterm Strich ist es alles Asien. Und das stört mich massiv! Damit kann ich wenig anfangen.



Es ist schade, dass du mit der Thematik Asien nichts anfangen kannst. Mir persönlich gefällt es richtig gut. Und es ist was neues. Wir hatten doch bisher alles. Oder hättest du lieber folgende Gebiete:

- Wüste (gab es schon)
- Mittelalter (gab es schon)
- Dämonenreich (gab es schon)
- SciFi (gab es schon)
- düstere Wälder (gab es schon)
- Schlösser (gab es schon)

Du siehst ich kann die Liste beliebig fortsetzen. Meiner Ansicht nach tut ein komplett neues Setting, gerade in einem so kurzen Addon mal richtig gut.



rokn schrieb:


> 7. Pandaren ok, aber doch nicht so
> 
> Blizz nimmt sich selbst nicht ernst und ist immer für einen Spaß zu haben. WoW hat einen comichaften Stil und es gibt schon echt schräge Typen in WoW. Dennoch ergeben die bisherigen Rassen durchaus eine stimmige Atmosphäre (wobei einige Charmodelle überarbeitet gehören). Aber die Pandaren passen mir einfach nicht dazu. Zu süß, zu dick, seltsame Animationen und nervige Sounds. Etwas hagerer, grimmige Gesichter, Narben &#150; einfach Anzeichen ihrer Unterdrückung, alles nur nicht diese Variante.



Ein Forenteilnehmer hat mal einen treffenden Vergleich angebracht. Stell dir vor Pandaren wären bereits seit classic mit dabei, und man hätte nun die Tauren angekündigt. Stell dir einmal die Äusserungen der Community vor: "Na super, Kühe, wo sind wir hier? Im Stall?" 

Ich finde die Pandaren passen sehr gut. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich: Gnome mit rosa Haaren sind alles andere als düster, bedrohlich und gefährlich...die sind mehr zum knuddeln. Seltsame Animationen und nervige Sounds? Da warte ich lieber auf das Release und schaue mir meinen neuen Main ganz genau an. Das was ich bisher sehen durfte reicht weder für ein pro noch für ein kontra.



rokn schrieb:


> 8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems
> 
> Das angekündigte „Talentsystem" das mehr Individualisierung bieten soll, kann man aus zwei Blickwinkeln sehen. Aus der Cata-Sicht &#150; zur Zeit kann ich ca. 5 Skillpunkte beliebig verteilen. Weniger Abwechslung könnte kaum sein. Insofern bieten die 18 teilweise neuen Talente schon eine Abwechslung. Der andere Blickwinkel ist der meiner Erwartung an Individualität und diesen Blick von außen auf das Spiel scheinen viele verloren zu haben. Dieses System ist ein Witz und hat in seiner derzeitigen Version mit Individulität soviel zu tun wie Schuluniformen. Ich persönlich erwarte von einem MMO Talentbäume, Skillpunkte und Optionen. Letzteres hat mir in WoW schon lange gefehlt. Nun entfernen sie einfach die Talentbäume, gaukeln uns Individualität vor und verkaufen es als Verbesserung. Die jetzt gezeigten Talente sind entweder unumgänglich oder belanglos - aus PVP oder PVE Sicht betrachtet. Auch hier vergeht sicher noch viel Zeit und ich kann... ich will mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses System live geht. Für mich ist es ein System Kosten zu sparen. Gebe ich den Spielern weniger Freiheiten, muss ich beim Balancing weniger Optionen bedenken.



Puh...das Talentsystem. hierzu mache ich lieber keine Angaben. Meiner Ansicht nach ist es verfrüht bereits jetzt das Talentsystem zu verdammen oder in den Himmel zu loben. Wir müssen abwarten was sich dahingehend noch alles ergibt. Als ich an der WotLK Beta teilgenommen habe, wurde auch noch soviel über den Haufen geworfen. Mal sehen was irgendwann einmal der finale Stand ist. Bereits jetzt zu sagen, dass das System schlecht ist, halte ich für verfrüht.



So. Wie man sieht, kann man auch mit Kritik sachlich umgehen und auf jeden Punkt eingehen ohne alles als "geheule" abzutun.

so long


----------



## Blackout1091 (26. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal abwarten.
Ich finde gerade die Änderung am Talentsystem richtig gut. Man muss es halt in der Praxis mal betrachten. Weil so hat dann vllt doch mal ein Kampschurke Shadowstep und der andere nimmt Schattentanz mit zum Beispiel. Kann doch nicht verkehrt sein oder ?? Heute hat eig jeder die gleiche Skillung
Auch die Gebiete sehen jetzt ganz gut aus.
Das manche Leute nichts besseres zu tun haben außer ein "noch nicht erschienendes" Addon zu verfluchen ..

Das lustige daran ist : Des sind die Leute die über jeden Mist meckern, weil alles ja scheiße ist jetzt. Dann kommen Veränderungen und es ist auch scheiße ??
Account kündigen , neues Spiel suchen.

Und was ich hier dazu gelesen habe, dass manche Leute keine Kritik vertragen kann ich nur sagen wenn man nicht objektiv argumentieren kann wie der TE zum großen Teil ist dies auch nicht möglich


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Oktober 2011)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Ich muss Rokn zustimmen! Das sind wirklich stichhaltige Fakten die gegen das Addon sprechen. Genau das was du erwähnst empfinden viele Spieler so!
> Besonders die Tatsache das das addon so asiatisch daherkommt. Wenn ich an Eisenschmiede , OG oder Unterstadt denke, das sind doch wirklich Meisterwerke der Kreativität (Oder erst mal die Scherbenwelt).
> *Ist einem hier schon mal der Gedanke gekommen wir sind hier in Europa oder sonstwo* ? Es ist Azeroth und so hat man es auch empfunden. Ohne einen Bezug zu etwas real existierenden. Ein eigener phantastischer Kontinent.



Jedes mal, wenn ich durch SW reite. Shadowfang könnte auch aus jedem x-beliebigen Mittelatlerstreifen geklaut sein und Booty Bay....dafür habe ich wirklich zu viele Piratenfilme gesehen.


----------



## Hexer1975 (26. Oktober 2011)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> ...
> Besonders die Tatsache das das addon so asiatisch daherkommt. Wenn ich an Eisenschmiede , OG oder Unterstadt denke, das sind doch wirklich Meisterwerke der Kreativität (Oder erst mal die Scherbenwelt).
> Ist einem hier schon mal der Gedanke gekommen wir sind hier in Europa oder sonstwo ? Es ist Azeroth und so hat man es auch empfunden. Ohne einen Bezug zu etwas real existierenden. Ein eigener phantastischer Kontinent.
> ...



Das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. So gut wie alles in WoW ist inspiriert durch das reale Leben oder durch irgendwelche schon vorhandene Fantasyliteratur. Die einzelnen Völker sind großteils durch verschiedene Kulturen inspiriert. Und gerade das machte WoW eigentlich auch immer so interessant, da es nie eine richtig fremde Welt war. Nachdem auch schon reichlich Mythologien alter Kulturen den Weg ins Spiel fanden, mußte zwangsläufig auch irgendwann auch die asiatische Hochkultur zum Tragen kommen. 
Such mal im Internet nach der nordischen Mythologie z.B. und Du wirst Dich wundern, wie viele Parallelen es gibt. Ebenso wenn man bei den Berufen guckt ... das Pyrit aus Cataclysm ist auch im realen Leben bekannt, die meisten Menschen kennen es aber lediglich unter der Bezeichnung Katzengold. Man könnte durch WoW und wenn man sich im Anschluß mal über gewisse Dinge informiert und weiter nachforscht, eigentlich sein Allgemeinwissen etwas erhöhen ... Problem ist da aber wohl, das viele Spieler einzig auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten Item sind und rund um die Epics ein Community erschaffen haben, die vom Statusdenken geprägt ist. 
Für viele Spieler ist der Begriff "Chinafarmer" von negativer Bedeutung ... das man jetzt eine asiatisch angehauchte Erweiterung bekommt, denken viele sicher in erster Linie an diesen Begriff, was eigentlich auf einen begrenzten Horizont bzw. einer fehlenden differenzierten Denkweise schließen läßt. 

Wem die Erweiterung nicht zusagt ... was eigentlich noch niemand wirklich beurteilen kann, da man nicht mal in der Beta-Testphase ist ... dann soll man einfach sein Abo kündigen und gut ist. Es ist nur ein Spiel!


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Wenn diejenigen, die das AddOn befürworten in jedem, der eine negative Meinung dazu hat, einen "Gegner" sehen, den es "verbal zu vernichten" gilt, ist das deren Problem. Ich lese nur wenige Beiträge die sich ernsthaft mit meinem Beitrag auseinandergesetzt haben und in denen ich auch Argumente lesen konnte, die mich zum Nachdenken gebracht haben.


So kann man sichs natürlich auch einfach machen. Ich les einfach nur das was in meinen Augen Zustimmung signalisiert. Alles andere wird ausgeblendet. Wenn der Papst in die Stadt kommt werden schließlich auch nur Fähnchen schwingende Fans an die Straße gestellt, die demonstrierenden Gegner kriegen die Seitenstraßen. Mensch sei ein Mann! Du wolltest eine kontroverse Diskussion? Hier hast Du eine, sogar selbst vom Zaun gebrochen. Dazu gehört, dass man auch mal Gegenwind erfährt. Mit 28 Jahren solltest Du in der Lage sein, das mental zu verkraften.



rokn schrieb:


> Weiterhin habe ich meinen Account bereits gekündigt. Allerdings bereits vor ca. 6 Wochen.


Vor 6 Wochen. Ah ja. Komisch, da sprach alle Welt über Patch 4.3, MoP war noch gar nicht angekündigt, das war erst letztes Wochenende. Entschuldige, aber damit hast Du das letzte bisschen Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt.



Pluto-X schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Eisenschmiede , OG oder Unterstadt denke, das sind doch wirklich Meisterwerke der Kreativität (Oder erst mal die Scherbenwelt). Ist einem hier schon mal der Gedanke gekommen wir sind hier in Europa oder sonstwo ?


Die Scherbenwelt und europäisches Mittelalter, natürlich. Wie konnte ich bisher all die Roboter, Laserwaffen und Raumschiffe auf feudalen Gemälden übersehen? Ich muss blind gewesen sein. Wenn ich genau hinsehe, hat August der Starke da gar keinen Plattenharnisch an, sondern den Suit eines Teufelshäschers. Alles klar, man lernt nie aus.

Und WoW mit realen Kulturen zu assoziieren ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Eben heut Morgen saß eine Kuh auf 2 Beinen neben mir in der Bahn und wetzte ihre Streitaxt. Vorhin im Shop dachte ich, dem muskulösen Mann am Regal gegenüber wäre schlecht geworden, aber das wird wohl ein Ork gewesen sein. Und während ich mich gestern noch über den Troll wunderte, der im Nachbargarten Rasen mähte, wird mir seit verfolgen dieses Threads so einiges klar.


----------



## WhiteSeb (26. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> So kann man sichs natürlich auch einfach machen. Ich les einfach nur das was in meinen Augen Zustimmung signalisiert. Alles andere wird ausgeblendet. Wenn der Papst in die Stadt kommt werden schließlich auch nur Fähnchen schwingende Fans an die Straße gestellt, die demonstrierenden Gegner kriegen die Seitenstraßen. Mensch sei ein Mann! Du wolltest eine kontroverse Diskussion? Hier hast Du eine, sogar selbst vom Zaun gebrochen. Dazu gehört, dass man auch mal Gegenwind erfährt. Mit 28 Jahren solltest Du in der Lage sein, das mental zu verkraften.



Du verdrehst aber auch etwas:
Er sagte, er liest nur die Kritik, die etwas mit seinem Thema zu tun hat.
Denn mal ehrlich:
Der Großteil der Kommentare hier beschäftigt sich nicht mit dem Thema sondern ist nur geflame.
Themenbezogene, neutral geäusserte Kritik findet man hier gerade nicht so viel.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Vor 6 Wochen. Ah ja. Komisch, da sprach alle Welt über Patch 4.3, MoP war noch gar nicht angekündigt, das war erst letztes Wochenende. Entschuldige, aber damit hast Du das letzte bisschen Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt.



Hier hast du nicht richtig gelesen.
Seine Aussage über die 6 Wochen bezog sich auf die Anschuldigung, er müsse ja nicht nur wegen MoP aus Protest kündigen.
Diese wollte er damit entkräftigen.



Und mal zum Thema selbst:
Sehr gute Zusammenfassung, auch wenn ich nicht allem zustimmen muss.

Sicher, es kommt das Gefühl auf, das Add-On wäre nur als fadenscheiniger Grund zur Einführung der Pandaren gedacht.
Aber es ist nunmal auch Werbung.
Was wir präsentiert bekamen waren die allerersten Infos zum Add-On und Blizz muss hier natürlich mit irgendwas die Aufmerksamkeit der Leute bekommen, damit die auch dabei bleiben.


Zustimmen muss ich dir bei der Problematik mit Allianz und Horde auf Pandaria.
Warum sollten Sie ihren Krieg auf einem eben aufgetauchten Kontinent führen?
Da können sie nur ihre Soldaten in den sinnlosen Tod senden, statt strategisch wichtige Punkte auf den alten Kontinenten anzugreifen.


Zu den Schauplätzen:
In WotLK war auch nich sooo viel Abwechslung.
Großteils Schnee, Wikinger, nordische Mythologie.
Ein Gebiet mit nem hübschen Dschungel.
War das so anders wie jetzt MoP?


Beim Talentsystem muss ich zustimmen:
Ich seh den Sinn nicht so ganz.
Bzw. ich sehe nicht, wo die Abwechslung sein soll?
Sehr viel Auswahl hat man ja nicht.


Alles in allem muss man aber natürlich immer sagen:
Warten, bis es fertig ist.
Es war die erste Ankündigung, erste Infos um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Es kann noch sehr viel geändert werden, so evtl. auch das Aussehen der Pandaren. Ich erinnere hier an die Worgen, da lief es genau so.

Also, ich warte und werde mir das fertige Produkt ansehen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Shaila (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten Tagen viele Beiträge zu Mists of Pandaria gelesen. Die Meinungen dazu sind durchaus gespalten. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle einfach mal aus meiner Sicht begründen, warum mir dieses Add On in seinem momentanen Zustand nicht zusagt.



Schonmal lobenswert, da du deinen Beitrag nicht wie üblich mit "Bähh alles Scheiße" eröffnest.




rokn schrieb:


> 1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse
> 
> So etwas gab es noch nie. Weder als Draenei/Blutelfen eingeführt wurden, noch als der DK als Klasse hinzu kam und auch zuletzt nicht als Worgen und Goblins ins Spiel fanden, wurde ihnen ein eigenes AddOn geschenkt. All diese Rassen und der DK hatten ein ansprechendes Startgebiet in welchem ihre Geschichte präsentiert wurde, bevor sie sich „lautlos" in die WoW einfügten. Die eigentliche Geschichte war jeweils eine ganz andere, wesentlich größere.
> 
> Wären die Pandaren und der Mönch einfach nur Zugabe zu einem AddOn gewesen, würde dies aus meiner Sicht wesentlich besser wirken.



Diesen Kritikpunkt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich finde es sogar sehr gut, dass wir eine neue Rasse UND eine neue Klasse bekommen. Bisher waren es eben halt immer zwei neue Rassen oder eine neue Klasse. So bekommen wir beides. Was genau ist daran jetzt eigentlich schlecht? Und ich denke, das Pandarenstartgebiet wird mit ebenso großer Sorgfalt gestaltet, wie ein Blutelfen und ein Draeneistartgebiet, ebenso was die Klasse "Mönch" betrifft. Ich halte deine Sorgen für unberechtigt.

Die Geschichte, die wir präsentiert bekommen ist in erster Linie die Verschärfung des Horde/Allianz - Konfliktes. Es wird auch Bosse geben, auf jedenfall. Aber Blizzard geht nunmal weg von der Obermakkerbossschematik. Das finde ich gut. Ich finde es wirkt weit aus lächerlicher, Addon für Addon eine wichtige WoW - Persönlichkeit zu vernichten. Dieses Addon wird sich also eher an Classic orientieren, wo es, wie ich finde, auch keinen "wahren" Endboss gab.




rokn schrieb:


> 2. Mangelnde Lore-Verankerung der Pandaren
> 
> Aprilscherz. Einzel-Auftritt in Frozen Throne. Eigenes Add On.
> 
> ...



Wer definiert denn, was die besseren Optionen gewesen wären? Du? Wohl kaum. Die Pandaren sind nicht weniger verankert, als die Goblin von Kezan oder die Worgen aus Gilneas es waren, als sie in Cataclysm präsentiert wurden. Das Addon soll doch gerade die Geschichte der Völker bzw. des Volkes erzählen. Das ist doch der ganze Sinn dahinter. Dann hättest du den gleichen Kritikpunkt auch damals bei den Worgen und den Goblins anbringen müssen. Und die Pandaren haben eine Hintergrundgeschichte und darauf wird lediglich aufgebaut, genau wie es bei Worgen und Goblins war.



rokn schrieb:


> 3. Für mich ein nicht überzeugender Grund, warum Horde und Allianz nach Pandaria ziehen
> 
> Der Krieg schwelt. Horde und Allianz stehen kurz davor sich auf offenen Feld endgültig den Gar ausmachen zu wollen. Durchsickernde Nachrichten deuten auf Gebietseroberungen und Racheakte hin. Und um nun dieser großen Schlacht, diesen heraufziehenden Krieg eine entsprechende Bühne zu geben, gehen wir wohin?
> 
> ...



Hier muss ich dir eigentlich zustimmen. Dieser Krieg gehört nicht auf Pandaria.




rokn schrieb:


> 4. Wer ist hier der Boss?
> 
> Illidan Sturmgrimm, Arthas Menethil, Nelthatrion – was für Namen! Und nun? Die Sha!
> Was ein Absturz. Sicher es ist noch einige Zeit bis zur Veröffentlichung. Allerdings gab es noch nie eine Ankündigung ohne Endgegner. Mir fehlt die Perspektive in dem AddOn.



Wieso muss es immer einen "Final-Boss" geben? Ich bin sehr glücklich, dass es eben keinen gibt. Wäre doch langweilig immer die gleiche Schematik abzuarbeiten, aber siehe oben.



rokn schrieb:


> 5. Mangelnde Langzeitmotivation
> 
> Betrachtet man die vergangenen AddOns wird klar: Jedes musste ca. 2 Jahre lang unterhalten. Mit Cataclysm und auch schon zu Ende WotLk fällt und fiel Blizz das sichtlich schwer. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie die Befreiung eines Volkes (von welchen Bedrohungen auch immer) 2 Jahre lang unterhalten soll.



Es fällt nicht schwerer, Blizzard will einfach schneller Content liefern, was sie selbst gesagt haben. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Über die Langzeitmotivation kann man zum momentanen Kenntnisstand wohl garnichts sagen. Völliges Vorurteil.



rokn schrieb:


> 6. Mangelnde Abwechslung der Schauplätze
> 
> Ich lese immer wieder, dass Befürworter des AddOns den Asienstyle mit Uldum, Nordend, Mittelalter in Gilneas usw. verteidigen. Mag generell stimmen. Jedoch vergessen diese Leute, dass in den vergangenen AddOns immer die Möglichkeit bestand, die Schauplätze zu wechseln. Gefiel mir eine Region nicht, bin ich eben weitergezogen. Nun gibt's es sicher Unterschiede zwischen den Regionen in Pandaria, aber unterm Strich ist es alles Asien. Und das stört mich massiv! Damit kann ich wenig anfangen.



Und unterm Strich ist alles Europa. Weil Europa ja in jedem Land absolut gleich aussieht, habe ich recht? Oh wait...



rokn schrieb:


> 7. Pandaren ok, aber doch nicht so
> 
> Blizz nimmt sich selbst nicht ernst und ist immer für einen Spaß zu haben. WoW hat einen comichaften Stil und es gibt schon echt schräge Typen in WoW. Dennoch ergeben die bisherigen Rassen durchaus eine stimmige Atmosphäre (wobei einige Charmodelle überarbeitet gehören). Aber die Pandaren passen mir einfach nicht dazu. Zu süß, zu dick, seltsame Animationen und nervige Sounds. Etwas hagerer, grimmige Gesichter, Narben – einfach Anzeichen ihrer Unterdrückung, alles nur nicht diese Variante.



Blizzard will auch andere Kundengruppen erreichen. Ich finde die Pandaren gut wie sie sind. Sollen sie doch süß aussehen? Was stört einen daran? Das eigene Ego? Das Gefühl nun ein "Kinderspiel" zu spielen? WoW ist im Übrigen ab 12. Von Reife zeugt es im Übrigen nicht, etwas als kindisch abzustempeln, da dieses Wort in erster Linie von pubertierenden Jugendlichen verwendet wird.



rokn schrieb:


> 8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems
> 
> Das angekündigte „Talentsystem" das mehr Individualisierung bieten soll, kann man aus zwei Blickwinkeln sehen. Aus der Cata-Sicht – zur Zeit kann ich ca. 5 Skillpunkte beliebig verteilen. Weniger Abwechslung könnte kaum sein. Insofern bieten die 18 teilweise neuen Talente schon eine Abwechslung. Der andere Blickwinkel ist der meiner Erwartung an Individualität und diesen Blick von außen auf das Spiel scheinen viele verloren zu haben. Dieses System ist ein Witz und hat in seiner derzeitigen Version mit Individulität soviel zu tun wie Schuluniformen. Ich persönlich erwarte von einem MMO Talentbäume, Skillpunkte und Optionen. Letzteres hat mir in WoW schon lange gefehlt. Nun entfernen sie einfach die Talentbäume, gaukeln uns Individualität vor und verkaufen es als Verbesserung. Die jetzt gezeigten Talente sind entweder unumgänglich oder belanglos - aus PVP oder PVE Sicht betrachtet. Auch hier vergeht sicher noch viel Zeit und ich kann... ich will mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses System live geht. Für mich ist es ein System Kosten zu sparen. Gebe ich den Spielern weniger Freiheiten, muss ich beim Balancing weniger Optionen bedenken.


----------



## J_0_T (26. Oktober 2011)

Als erstes ma wtf... Wtf soll der inhalt des Threads eigendlich sagen? Das alles schlecht wird und se was anderes nehmen soll das noch unlogischer ist? Egal...

MOP wird definitiv ein anderer weg sein. Das nun die pseudo whiner wieder da sind is auch klar... euch gabs zu classic bis zum jetzigen zeitpunkt. Und doch spielt ihr... das würde ich als verweichlicht nennen... wenn ihr konsequent seit wie ihr gerne tut hört richtig auf und ende. 

Zu dem Boss ding... wer sagt das ein add-on einen end-boss brauch? gibt eh meiner meinung nach zuviele... also ein add-on ohne boss ist da eine richtige entspannung irgendwie. 


Aber nun ja... wir warten ab was kommt... was definitiv sein wird das alle die hier sagen sie hören auf dabei bleiben, alle die sich beschweren dabei bleiben... und alle die sonst negativ darauf zu sprechen dabei bleiben... das wir definitiv so eintreffen


----------



## Nimbe (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo^^

Ich hab mit WoW vor ca 2 Monaten aufgehört. 

Wollte eigentlich mit MOP wieder anfangen. 

Aber:

Pandaren: Schön und gut, nur sind sie im Moment einfach zu niedlich für WoW (allein diese Rolle is einfach zu Kindisch [Ich hasse sogar den salto der elfen]! Bisserl düsterer und ein paaar Pfunde weniger auf den Rippen und sie würden passen.

Neue Klasse Mönch: Im Moment zu wenig Info um einen Kommentar abzugeben. Wenigestens mal ne neue Healklasse^^

Asia-Style: Mir persöndlich gefällts. Vor allem, weil fast alle "Asia-Styles" drinnen sind. Von den Urwald asiaten bis zu den Gebirgsmönchen. Schaut stimmig und cool aus. Bin gespannt auf die Gegner. Wenn man sich die Asiatische Kultur ansieht dürften viele Drachen vorkommen.


Das neue Individuele Talentsystem (I ROFL`D) 

Ich kapier den Hausverstand von Blizzard nicht.

Wotlk hatten wir fast doppelt so viele Talentpunkte wie Cata. Mit Cata kommt mehr Individualität, haben sie gesagt! Nope kam sie nicht. Je nach Klasse konnte man 3 4 Punkte verteilen wie man mochte der Rest war Plicht. Jetzt machen sie noch weniger talentpunkte bzw gar keine mehr! WO? WO steckt da Individualität??

Wenn sie mehr Individualität wollen, sollen sie die Talentbäume entfernen und 150 frei skillbare Punkte reinhauen. Würd PvP lustiger machen, wie es dann in PVe aussieht wird dann auch lustig werden. Beispielsweise ein Offtank, der guten dmg macht und nur ab und an dmg abfängt, und deshalb nur das nötigste zum Überleben skillt oder so.

UNd wenn dann immer noch Leute 150 Talentpunkte so reinhauen, wie Paragon oder die besten Pvpler, dann ist das halt so, nur der Großteil würde SEINE Skillung bauen!

Naja das Addon an sich hätte mir gefallen, aber der Weg von Blizzard Richtung *Singleplayer-Easy-Mode* schreckt mich leider doch wieder ab.

Warten wir halt auf einen Classic/BC-Server.


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Oktober 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ich geb dir recht, ich hab mich hinreißen lassen. Ich reagiere irgendwie immer leicht gereizt wenn man Dinge die ich gern hab schlecht redet.
> *Aber ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil
> *



Das sollst du doch garnicht. Mir schwillt auch immer der Kamm, wenn ich das offizielle Forum aufmache, verständlich. Mich regen diese unsachlichen, beleidigenden Kommentare genauso auf. Aber wenn sich jemand schonmal die Mühe macht, sollten wir das auch berücksichtigen. Wenn er nicht weiter auf dieses Thema einsteigen sollte...sehr schade.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Oktober 2011)

Nimbe schrieb:


> UNd wenn dann immer noch Leute 150 Talentpunkte so reinhauen, wie Paragon oder die besten Pvpler, dann ist das halt so, nur der Großteil würde SEINE Skillung bauen!


Das glaubst Du jetzt nicht wirklich oder?



Nimbe schrieb:


> Warten wir halt auf einen Classic/BC-Server.


Viel Spaß beim warten. Könnte allerdings ein Weilchen dauern, nicht wundern.


----------



## Figetftw! (26. Oktober 2011)

Oh jemand flamed das neue Addon

Und täglich grüßt das murmeltier


----------



## Bandit 1 (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> 1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse
> 
> 2. Mangelnde Lore-Verankerung der Pandaren
> 
> ...



Zu:
*1.* Ja und ? Haben wir doch immer so gemacht. Was haben wir uns alle auf den DK gefreut. Was wurde draus ? Dank weinender PVPlern eine
 weitere Klasse ohne "Held".

*2.* /Sign

*3.* /Sign

*4.* Mir eigentlich egal. ^^

*5.* ? Woher willst du das jetzt schon wissen. Und wer nicht jeden Tag 3-5 Stunden zockt, hätte locker für Monate zu tun. Klar, das System
 	ist so aufgebaut das man das nicht "kann". Wer nicht nach 3 Tagen 90 ist und nach 3 weiteren nicht Hero-tauglich ist, der kann die
 	Woche drauf nicht zum Raid und hat dann nicht mehr die beiden E´s in der Tasche. "nur noch xy gesucht mit E & E" ist allerdings keine
 	Erfindung von BLizz - aber wird bei uns täglich gefordert. 

*6.* Nun ja, dank fliegen ist das schon beim letzten Addon das Problem gewesen. Man hatte auch nicht mehr das tolle Entdeckungsgefühl.
	Warten wirs ab, aber an sich stimme ich dir auch da zu.

*7.* Nein Pandaren sind nicht ok. Sie sind SCHWACHSINN und verwässern das klassische Fantasy-Setting nur noch mehr. Ich finde sie einfach
	nur unsinnig.

*8.* Abwarten was draus wird. Wird eh 3-5 Monate dauern bis es rund läuft. Zu Lasten die Spielfreude selbstverständlich. 

Und zu den Pokemons - ähm Petkrämpfen ^^ - nun ja. Ich warte ab. 

Meine 50 Cent zu dem Thema. Und ja, wieder ein Abgesang auf das Spiel. Aber im Ernst, so langsam findet man echt keinen Grund mehr, das
Spiel zu spielen. _(Ich tue es kaum noch, im Moment nur wegen dem Reitermount und dann mache ich WOW-Winterschlaf^^)

_


----------



## tanzschluepfer (26. Oktober 2011)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Entschuldigung angenommen.
> 
> Auch wenn du dich durch deine Ausdrucksweise von üblichen Whine Threads abheben wolltest ist der Inhalt das ausschlaggebende. Und der unterscheidet sich nicht im gerinsten von allen anderen Whine Threads.
> Es ist schön zu wissen das du kein Asia Fan bist, du findest das Pandas Lore technisch nicht passen und du glaubst keine Langzeitmotivation im Addon zu sehen.
> Und da das Addon ja schon sogut wie fertig ist kannst du dir ein perfektes Bild dazu machen und anderen Spielern die Vorfreude mieß reden.



lol meinst du das wirklich ernst. was ist denn für dich ein forum oder ein thread? allein im ersten satz von rokn steckt mehr sinn oder nutzen für ein forum als 

zitat:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Heynrich, on 26 Oktober 2011 - 10:10, said:

Der König ist tot, es lebe der König?

 So kennt man unsern Pepe, hauptsache was kluges posten =) 

 Geschrieben Heute, 10:16 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heynrich, on 26 October 2011 - 10:10, said:

Der König ist tot, es lebe der König?

Ja, aber auf französisch klingt es doch gleich viel intellektueller  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

IkilledKenny, on 26 Oktober 2011 - 10:10, said:

So kennt man unsern Pepe, hauptsache was kluges posten =)

Nicht nur irgendwie "was", sondern einfach "passend klug". 

zitat ende:

also rokn entschuldige dich niemals für deine meinung und schon gar nicht in einem forum und vor diesen leuten.


----------



## BoP78 (26. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die Scherbenwelt und europäisches Mittelalter, natürlich. Wie konnte ich bisher all die Roboter, Laserwaffen und Raumschiffe auf feudalen Gemälden übersehen? Ich muss blind gewesen sein. Wenn ich genau hinsehe, hat August der Starke da gar keinen Plattenharnisch an, sondern den Suit eines Teufelshäschers. Alles klar, man lernt nie aus.
> 
> Und WoW mit realen Kulturen zu assoziieren ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Eben heut Morgen saß eine Kuh auf 2 Beinen neben mir in der Bahn und wetzte ihre Streitaxt. Vorhin im Shop dachte ich, dem muskulösen Mann am Regal gegenüber wäre schlecht geworden, aber das wird wohl ein Ork gewesen sein. Und während ich mich gestern noch über den Troll wunderte, der im Nachbargarten Rasen mähte, wird mir seit verfolgen dieses Threads so einiges klar.



Danke für diese Erheiterung in der Mittagszeit xD


----------



## Akium (26. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Im Prinzip unterscheidet sich das AddOn doch gar nicht sonderlich von den bisherigen.
> 
> Die Wow Lore hatte schon immer das Niveau eines Pornofilm-Drehbuchs und wurde so angepasst wie es grade nötig war (Flames bitte per PM). Im Zweifelsfall wird irgendwas verderbt oder wiederbelebt und der neue Bösewicht.
> Mal abgesehn davon gab es zu Wow Classic auch keinen speziellen Super-Bösewicht und gestört hat es keinen
> ...



Richtig. Die Lore in WoW war schon immer so flach und banal, dass man sie ruhig passend biegen konnte wie man wollte, weil es sich eh von Grund auf um Schwachsinn handelte. 


Man bekommt unvermeidlich und offensichtlich den Eindruck, dass es sich bei WoW tatsächlich nur noch um eine Cash-Cow handelt, die solange gemolken wird, bis sie entgültig umfällt.

Die Kuh wird durch zusätzliche Einnahmequellen zusätzlich gemolken, wie kaufbare Pets , neue 12 Monatsabotricks in Verbindung mit Diablo etc. Auch Addons mit quasi nur halben Inhalt in kürzerem Abstand zu verkaufen, bringt Umsatz. Mal sehen, was da noch alles kommt. 
Kann man ganz leicht erkennen. Die Abozahlen sinken, während der Umsatz steigt. 
Unterm Strich werden die Qualität sowie diverse Inhalte, Spieltiefe immer weiter ausgedünnt. 
Im Grunde profitiert man gar von sinkenden Serverpopulationen, weil die verbleibenden Fans dann eben Geld ausgeben für ihre Serverwechsel. 

Bleibt übrig: Die Altkunden/Fans in US/EU werden ausgepresst solange es irgendwie geht, Abonnentenwachstum findet eh nur noch in Asien/Südamerika statt. 

Kaufmännisch durchaus ein cleverer Weg, aus dem Uraltprodukt noch möglichst viel rauszuholen. 

Das gesamte Setting des Spiels, sowie die Ausrichtung hat sich im Lauf der Zeit vollkommen verändert. 

MoP setzt den eingeschlagenen Weg eindeutig und konsequent fort. WoW wird in US/EU noch mehr Abos verlieren, jedoch wird aus den verbleibenden Abos mehr Geld rausgeholt. Wachstum wird woanders stattfinden. Genau hierauf setzt das Addon den Focus. 

Der ursprüngliche westliche WoW Kunde, für den ist nach all der langen Zeit das Thema doch irgendwann wirklich durch. Mache man sich nichts vor. Es ist ein anderes Spiel, welches keine spannenden neuen Reize mehr bieten kann und will.


----------



## Derulu (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> 3. Für mich ein nicht überzeugender Grund, warum Horde und Allianz nach Pandaria ziehen
> 
> Der Krieg schwelt. Horde und Allianz stehen kurz davor sich auf offenen Feld endgültig den Gar ausmachen zu wollen. Durchsickernde Nachrichten deuten auf Gebietseroberungen und Racheakte hin. Und um nun dieser großen Schlacht, diesen heraufziehenden Krieg eine entsprechende Bühne zu geben, gehen wir wohin?
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. Ein Krieg zwischen 2 Staaten (oder Völkerbünden), die sich seit Jahren, ja vielleicht schon Jahrtausenden (oder 1 Jahrtausend lang^^) hassen, ausgetragen sowohl zu Hause als auch auf einem relativ neu entdeckten unbekannten Kontinent, den keiner kennt, der aber voller Rohstoffe steckt, die man gerne besitzen würde aber die man dem anderen nicht gönnt, nicht ein kleines bißchen davon, auf dem relativ friedliebende naturverbundene Ureinwohner leben, die vor Jahrtausenden die nach heutigen Maßstäben bekannte Welt verlassen haben und die einem heute teilweise helfend zur Hand gehen in den Unbillen des Krieges, ist doch ziemlich unrealistischer und schwachsinniger Schmuh und völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen





....oh wait....


Siebenjähriger Krieg oder "Franzosen- und Indianerkrieg"


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. Oktober 2011)

tanzschluepfer schrieb:


> ...



Nicht so ernst nehmen die Stichelein und kurzen Off Topic Exzesse


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Zustimmen muss ich dir bei der Problematik mit Allianz und Horde auf Pandaria.
> Warum sollten Sie ihren Krieg auf einem eben aufgetauchten Kontinent führen?
> Da können sie nur ihre Soldaten in den sinnlosen Tod senden, statt strategisch wichtige Punkte auf den alten Kontinenten anzugreifen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. Ein Krieg zwischen 2 Staaten (oder Völkerbünden), die sich seit Jahren, ja vielleicht schon Jahrtausenden (oder 1 Jahrtausend lang^^) hassen, ausgetragen sowohl zu Hause als auch auf einem relativ neu entdeckten unbekannten Kontinent, den keiner kennt, der aber voller Rohstoffe steckt, die man gerne besitzen würde aber die man dem anderen nicht gönnt, nicht ein kleines bißchen davon, auf dem relativ friedliebende naturverbundene Ureinwohner leben, die vor Jahrtausenden die nach heutigen Maßstäben bekannte Welt verlassen haben und die einem heute teilweise helfend zur Hand gehen in den Unbillen des Krieges, ist doch ziemlich unrealistischer und schwachsinniger Schmuh und völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen
> 
> ....oh wait....
> 
> Siebenjähriger Krieg oder "Franzosen- und Indianerkrieg"


Treffend formuliert. Zudem gibt es nichts Lachhafteres, als die Story in einem Fantasy-Spiel als unrealistisch zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Das neue Individuele Talentsystem (I ROFL`D)
> 
> Ich kapier den Hausverstand von Blizzard nicht.
> 
> ...




Du hast denn Sinn von Individualität nicht verstanden. Du kannst 1000 Skillpunkte und 10.000 verfügbare Skills haben. Wenn es für eine bestimmte Aufgabe eine mathematisch beste Skillung gibt, wirst du sie haben oder damit Leben müssen, daß du als Gimp abgestempelt wirst und in SW rumstehst, während ein anderer deinen Platz im Raid ergattert. Kann man finden wie man will, aber so ist die Realität.

Das neue System hat Potenzial. Ob es so funktioniert wie geplant, wird sich zeigen. Dir die Individualität, die das neue System erstmal verspricht, ist mir jetzt zu müßig dir zu erklären. Das hat allerdings nichts mit dir, sondern nur mit meiner Faulheit zu tun. Vielleicht ist jemand anderes ja so nett.


----------



## Derulu (26. Oktober 2011)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Das neue Individuele Talentsystem (I ROFL`D)
> 
> Ich kapier den Hausverstand von Blizzard nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht...theoretisch hätte eine reine DD-Klasse mit dem angekündigten neuen System, sofern es wirklich sämtliche Boni bereits automatisch mit dem Specc dazu gibt und das Talentsystem nur noch aktive Talente anbietet 3x729 Möglichkeiten einen Charakter zu skillen. Das wären im Prinzip 2187 verschiedene Skillungen zB. beim Hexenmeister (auch wenn mir bewußt ist, dass viel der "Talente" zB. im PvP Vorteile bieten und im PvE relativ nutzlos sind)...und nun zeig mir, wo so etwas bei einem Talentbaumsystem, das größtenteils passive Boni auf diverse Fähigkeiten bietet aber 150-200 Talentpunkte hat, möglich ist

..selbst bei deinem 150 Punkte Programm ist das in der Form nicht möglich, solange die angebotenen Talente zum größten Teil (so wie früher und auch heute) passive Boni auf bestimmte Skills bieten, die dann ein MUSS sind, weil sie die Hauptschadens-/die Hauptheilungs-/die Hauptüberlebensfähigkeiten verstärken....


----------



## puzzelmörder (26. Oktober 2011)

Pandaren find ich ganz ok und sehe da auch keinen Zwiespalt mit der Lore oder dem Fantasysetting von WoW. 
Die Lore wird von Blizzard geschrieben und die können da hinzufügen was immer Sie wollen. Es sollte nur in sich schlüssig sein. Pandaran gab es in WC3 (zumindest einen^^). 
Die könnten nach MoP auch ein Regenwurmvolk einführen wenn se bock drauf haben. Ihr Universum und ihre Regeln. 

Asiastyle und Fantasy
Warum regt ihr euch über sowas auf? Klar passt Asiastyle in das Fantasy setting. Mir z.b. hat der ganze Ägyptenquatsch in Cata net gefallen und ich habe die Zone komplett ignoriert. So what. Es interessiert erstens Euch net was mir persönlich gefällt und zweitens Blizzard nicht solange ich trotzdem bezahle. 
Wir hatten in Azeroth schon: 
Mittelalter, Piraten, Ägypten, Wikinger, Aliens, Dinosaurier und noch einiges mehr. Komischerweise hat da niemand geschriehen oohhhh das ist kein Fantasy. Zu behaupten WoW wäre europäisch angehaucht ist einfach falsch weil die Entwickler sich die Ideen in der Mythologie, Geschichte usw. holen und da ist es nicht verwunderlich das es eben ein klein wenig asiatischer wird nachdem wir schon einiges hatten. 

Glaub das waren Punkte 1-3 des TE und ich sehe noch keinen Grund warum MoP deswegen schlecht sein soll. 

4) Warum brauchste einen Endboss? gab in Classic auch keinen wirklichen und es wurde trotzdem gespielt. Ein Endboss ist nur ein Name und den meisten ist doch eh egal gegen was für einen Macker sie in den Raid ziehen. Find die tatsache wie es atm angekündigt wurde sogar besser. 

5)Motivation ist nicht absehbar. Es wird Raids geben, PVE content und neue (in meinen Augen gute) BGs. Es bleibt also wie es ist im Endgame. PVE oder eben PVP. 




Was ich zum Beispiel bisher am MoP kritisieren würde wäre das neue Talentsystem weil sie genau den gleichen Mist schon für Cata versprochen haben. Mehr Auswahl und weniger Zwang etwas skillen zu müssen. Ob die es diesmal packen werden wir sehen. 

Ich finde auch das ganzen Petsystem so wie ich es bisher verstanden habe nicht gut. Es bringt zwar Abwechslung aber auch riesige Probleme. Wie werden sich zum Beispiel die ganzen Kaufpets oder Pets aus Collectors Editionen verhalten? Werden die stärker sein und Leute so zum Kauf gezwungen wenn sie ein Petmeister werden wollen? 
In meinen Augen wird das ganze einfach ein riesiger Timesink im Style von Pokemon und hat nichts in der Welt der Kriegskunst verloren. Sicherlich wird es aber auch genug geben die sich genau auf sowas freuen.  

Blizzard behauptete schon zu Cata es würde mehr Konflikte zwischen Horde und Allianz geben aber bisher finde ich es einfach lächerlich wenig. Man könnte zum Beispiel den Konflikt auch viel mehr im PVE inszenieren. Ein netter Raid wäre zum Beispiel OG und am Ende tötet man Garrosh auch Storymässig. PVE muss sich ja nicht immer gegen "neutrale erfundene" Gegner richten gegen die beide Fraktionen was haben. 
Auch als PVEler würde man storymässig also PVP betreiben ohne direkt gegen andere Spieler antretten zu müssen. 
In meinen Augen wäre das wieder eine anständige Welt der Kriegskunst!


Einiges bei MoP klingt gut oder zumindest in Ordnung und Anderes spricht mich nicht so an. Glaube nicht das es ein Flopp wird auch wenn ich es mir nciht kaufen werde.


----------



## plastic966 (26. Oktober 2011)

Um euch jetzt mal in eurer heißen Diskussion zu stören um meinen Senf hinzuzugeben:

Bin der Meinung Blizzard  hats gut gemacht.
Die letzten Monate hörte ich es überall: "Blizzard hat keine Ideen mehr, WoW ist langweilig ich hör auf macht doch eh keinen Sinn mehr"
Ich finde das ist die Antwort darauf. 

Klar, kA in welchem geistigen Zustand die Entwicker waren, als sie die Idee mit dem Pokemonzeugs hatten (ist eh nur, damit man sich nicht mehr so langweilt)
Aber den Content im Allgemeinen finde ich sehr schön und, gott, ja ich steh auf den Asiakram. Aber diese Pandas sind doch auch echt Fluffig.
Und zur Lore: Naja, sie hatten ne Gastrolle in Warcraft und es gab sie als spielbare Rasse (Braumeister, ?) 
Bin ehrlichgesagt der Meinung sie haben es wie immer ganz recht hingedreht, in dem sie sagten dass dieser Kontinent im verborgenen liegt, 
und sowas geheimnismäßiges daraus machen. 
Ich denke man wird noch genug erfahren, Aber eben nicht soo verdammt viel.

Zumal ich echt gespannt bin auf die neue Talentverteilung, ich finde sie klingt nicht schlecht.
Ob mehr Individualität reinkommt? Wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich (DDs).
Zum Mönch muss ich sagen, dass ich die Nummer mit dem Autohit auch nicht so ganz begriffen habe.
Sehe ich keinen Sinn drin.
Jedoch finde ich es klasse dass sie eine Nahkampfheiler-Skillung rausbringen, mein Main ist Priester, ich hatte noch richtig Spaß mit dem smighten (smightsmightsmight)
Was jetzt leider nicht mehr die Skillung mit der meisten HPS ist. (T_T)


Ich persönlich hätte mir eine Hauptstadt wie Dalaran/Shatrath gewünscht, um mal "Von zuhause weg zu kommen".

Aber an sich finde ich es nicht klug, das Addon komplett zu verurteilen, wie wir Blizzard kennen, Ändert sich noch ne Menge.

MFG :3


----------



## Derulu (26. Oktober 2011)

plastic966 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte mir eine Hauptstadt wie Dalaran/Shatrath gewünscht, um mal "Von zuhause weg zu kommen".



Aber die kommt doch (war ich der Meinung, kann mich nicht mehr an alles aus dem Panel erinnern)...dort soll es sogar ein AH und eine Bank geben...


----------



## Akium (26. Oktober 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Das neue System hat Potenzial. Ob es so funktioniert wie geplant, wird sich zeigen. Dir die Individualität, die das neue System erstmal verspricht...




Sorry. Hier eine tolle neue Individualität zu finden halte ich schon sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen. 


Sie mussten was ändern, weil ihnen irgendwann in erweiterten Skillbäumen die Ideen ausgegehn. Was soll die Mechanik denn sonst noch alles hergeben ? Der 28te Schuß für nen Hunter, der 37te Heilzauber für nen Healer. ? Da ist die Luft raus. Da ist man irgendwann an Grenzen. So einfach ist das. Desweiteren müssten tausende Möglichkeiten auch entsprechen ausbalanciert werden. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend mit extrem viel Menpower verbunden sowas ordentlich zu justieren. 

Grade damit hat Blizz doch derzeit schon enorme Schwierigkeiten. Nie wurde so viel nachgepatcht, und umgebaut wie in Cata. 

Hier wird ganz schlicht nach dem Minimalprinzip gearbeitet. Wieso sollte man 50 Entwickler dransetzten die 150-Punkte-Skillbäume für drölf Klassen entwerfen und justieren, was ne Menge Zeit und Geld kostet, wenn die Kundschaft das Game trotzdem kauft ? 

Wieso sollte man auf rückläufige Kundenzahlen in US/EU eingehen, wenn man durch ein neues kaufbares Pet und allerlei anderen Kram unterm Strich mehr verdient ? 

Wer wollte heute noch zusätzlichen Damage von pro Contentabschnitt neuer Munition, oder z.B. Echtgoldwetzsteinen mit in die Skalierungsberechnungen/Balancing mit einbauen, wenn man sich des Problems einfach durch Streichung dieser Dinge entledigen kann ... Der Kunde kündigt deswegen nicht. 

Wieso sollte man das Manaproblem der Jäger (entweder unbegrenzt vorhanden/oder zuwenig) angehen, wenn man das Problem einfach durch Streichung des Jägermanas beheben kann ? 

Wieso sollte man sich Mühe geben den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Raidbossen zu balancen, wenn einfach Instanzen am Anfang bewusst mittels jump n run Anforderungen bewusst auf schwer trimmt, und danach dann mit dem Rasenmäher drüberfährt und pauschal nerft. So bekommt man Pros und Noobs mit einem Raiddesign beschäftigt. Man muss nur einmal nen Schieberegler rauf/runter fahren. 

Wieso sollte man leere Server zusammenlegen, wenn die leeren Server die Leute dazu animieren, Geld für Serverwechsel zu bezahlen ?

Wieso sollte man vollwertige Addons auf den Markt bringen, wenn man zwei Halbe zum insgesamt doppelten Umsatz verkaufen kann. 

Was macht man, wenn man merkt, dass aus einem Produkt die Luft raus ist bzw sein Zyklus schon längst überschritten ist ? Man versucht den Kunden möglichst lange zu binden bzw ihn auf ein anderes Produkt aus eigenem Hause zu lenken. Bevor er bei der Konkurrenz einloggt, verschenkt man ihm lieber das zweite Produkt. Er wird schon für Umsatz sorgen via Itemshop etc..pp Genau das passiert mit dem 12 Monate / Diablo-Deal. 


Wie naiv muss man sein, zu glauben, das neue Talentsystem wäre ein Feature, welches man dem Kunden zuliebe eingeführt hat.

Das ganze Game schreit danach, dass es eine alte Kuh ist, die nach dem ökonomischen Prinzip gemolken wird, bis sie ihren letzten Hauch macht. Quasi ein Musterbeispiel für zukünftige Betriebswirte. Ist auch gar nicht verwerflich. Wem es nicht passt, der hat ja alle Freiheiten zu kündigen. Aber zu glauben, bei der alten Oma WoW würde noch riesig was grundlegendes (z.B. der Spielmechanik zuliebe) investiert, der ist eindeutig auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Derulu (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> An den TE.......... Ich warne dich, hier im Buffed Forum, darf man sich nicht gegen das Addon äußern, da wirst du gleich geflamed, oder das Thema wird geschlossen.
> 
> 
> Siehe auch meinem Thema Link
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu dir, hat rokn aber klar gemacht, dass er hier lediglich seine Meinung darlegen will und nicht vom ersten Satz an so getan, als wäre diese die unumstössliche Tatsache und alle die etwas anderes sagen, wären blind und würden an der Existenz der ultimativen Wahrheit, die aus deiner Feder fließt, zweifeln...

Der Ton macht die Musik, es war nicht das Thema, das gesperrt wurde, sondern das "Wie" mit dem du eine persönliche Meinung meintest ausdrücken zu müssen


----------



## Rodanold (26. Oktober 2011)

Man oh man...

Blizzard veröffentlich ein neues Addon...
Blizzard führt die Pandaren ein....
Blizzard führt ein neues Talentsystem ein...

"Blizzard macht doch nur Mist und achtet nicht auf seine Spieler".....

Ich frage mich, wie viele Spiele ihr bisher gespielt habt?? Bei welchem Spiel wird denn die Lore nicht dauernd angepasst oder geändert??
In welchem Spiel kommen denn nicht Inhalte vor, die sich vom Original entfernen??
Hinweis auf StarWars: tor: Die Sith sind immer nur zu 2t. Ein Meister und ein Schüler. Bin mal gespannt, ob die sich im Spiel daran halten...
oder einfach die Geschichte anpassen.

Letztendlich frage ich mich, ob ihr euch darüber im klaren seid, das ihr nur ein Spiel spielt? 
Ob nun Pandaren oder irgendwas anderes. Es wurde von den Herstellern ins Spiel integriert, damit wir etwas zum spielen haben.
Wer das nicht mag.... der solls nicht spielen. Blizz bietet die Möglichkeit den Account zu kündigen. Nutzt sie doch, wenn ihr MoP nicht spielen wollt.

Aber laßt denen, die sich darauf freuen ihre Freude.

Greetz
Roni


----------



## Derulu (26. Oktober 2011)

Achja und an alle die einen Pandaren wären "nur ein Aprilscherz" gewesen

Im Warcraft Pen&Paper RPG Handbuch (welches im Jahre 2003 veröffentlicht wurde), wurde auch die Lore der Pandaren dargelegt und zwar auf ebenso vielen Seiten, wie dies bei den Trollen der Fall war (TROLLE!, das älteste bekannte Volk Azeroths, Jahrtausende die herrschende Macht auf dem gesamten Kontinent, das Volk mit der längsten Geschichte Azeroths) und nahmen auch im Horde bzw. im allianzkompendium im etwa die selbe Größe an an Platz an, wie es die Orcs oder Menschen machten...und waren dort spielbar (ebenso wie Naga, Furbolgs, Untote, etc.)

ebenfalls 2003 entstand dieses Bild von Chris Metzen, das Wildhammerzwerg, in WoW spielbaren Gnom, Furbolg und Pandaren zeigt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karli1994 (26. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aber die kommt doch (war ich der Meinung, kann mich nicht mehr an alles aus dem Panel erinnern)...dort soll es sogar ein AH und eine Bank geben...



nein das soll es dann bei jedem questhub oder basis mit Gastwirt geben


----------



## rokn (26. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist der grösste Mist den ich je zu einem neuen Addon gelesen habe. Lieber Threadersteller, bevor man überhaupt etwas sagt, sollte man Fakten kennen.Und was mich wirklich sauer machtvE-Szenarien sind NICHT von Rift geklaut, die gab es shcon in vielen anderen MMORPGs!



Es sind Beiträge wie deiner, die einem die Lust nehmen, hier überhaupt noch etwas zu schreiben. Du nimmst Dir nicht einmal die Zeit alles in Ruhe zu lesen. Du greifst Dir ein Beispiel heraus und beschließt, dass der ganze Rest auch Mist ist. Lass mich und andere an deinem Wissen teilhaben. Zitier meinen Post und berichtige mich. Scheint zuviel verlangt. Bisher habe ich nur WoW und seid ich aufgehört habe Rift gespielt. Fakt ist, dass Rift diese Szenarien vor WoW einführt, woher sie es haben weiß ich nicht und ist mir auch egal. Fakt ist, dass der Entwickler des Spiels, dass ich jahrelang gespielt habe, nachahmt statt voranzugehen. Da erwarte ich einfach mehr. Ob sie es nun Warhammer, Rift oder sonst wem nachempfinden, ist für mich dabei nicht wichtig.



> Troete123
> Ganz ehrlich ? Ich habe mir den Quatsch nicht mal durchgelesen den du fabriziert hast, aber: Vorher haben alle immer rumgeheult, weil es immer das selbe ist, jetzt kommt was anderes und jetzt heulen alle rum das das zu anders ist rofl.



Ganz ehrlich? Was hast Du mit deinem Post zu diesem Thema beigetragen? 



> Zorgonn
> Ich muss schon lachen als ich den Threat gelesen habe. Aber der Punkt der mich am meisen stört ist: Illidan Sturmgrimm, Arthas Menethil, Nelthatrion – was für Namen! Und nun? Die Sha! Was ein Absturz. Sicher es ist noch einige Zeit bis zur Veröffentlichung
> 
> Wer war den der Boss in Classic???
> Richtig es gab keinen! Es gab nen patch, und mit dem Patch einen neuen Boss. Ende.



Es ist schön, dass ich dich erheitern konnte. Hättest Du dir die Mühe gemacht etwas weiterzulesen, wüsstest Du, dass ich seit BC spiele und mir diese Art des AddOn-Designs zusagt quasi gefällt. Aber offensichtlich ist es verboten den derzeitigen Stand einer Ankündigung mit den eigenen Erwartungen zu verknüpfen und dazu eine kritische, eigene ja subjektive Meinung zu schreiben. Mir kommt es so vor, als dürfe man außer Applaus dem AddOn nichts anderes entgegenbringen.



> -Scytale-
> Es ist schade, dass du mit der Thematik Asien nichts anfangen kannst. Mir persönlich gefällt es richtig gut. Und es ist was neues. Wir hatten doch bisher alles. Oder hättest du lieber folgende Gebiete:
> - Wüste (gab es schon)
> - Mittelalter (gab es schon)
> ...



Erstmal stellvertretend für andere, die in dieser Art gepostet haben: Danke. Hm, ich weiß nicht, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Bisher haben mir die AddOns immer ziemlich gut gefallen (rein vom Style her), wobei ich jenen Recht gebe, denen der Schnee in Nordend am Ende zu den Ohren raus kam. Mich kann privat in jeder Hinsicht Asien nicht wirklich begeistern, insofern wohl meine Abneigung gegen dieses Setting. Ich habe einfach die Befürchtung, dass es diesmal nicht nur weiße Farbe ist, die mich stören könnte, sondern das gesamte Setting. Die Musik, die mich durch die Gebiete begleitet, ja vielleicht sogar die entsprechend angehauchten Quests.



> Hexer1975
> Wem die Erweiterung nicht zusagt ... was eigentlich noch niemand wirklich beurteilen kann, da man nicht mal in der Beta-Testphase ist ... dann soll man einfach sein Abo kündigen und gut ist. Es ist nur ein Spiel!



Wie schnell die Leute immer mit diesem Vorschlag zur Stelle sind. Alle die sich kritisch äußern sollen einfach gehen, der jubelnde Rest ist willkommen. Wie gesagt, ich habe lange vor der MoP-Ankündigung meinen Account gekündigt. Dennoch bin ich Fan des Spiels und beschäftige mich weiterhin damit. Es liegt mir etwas daran und ich würde gern, nach einer Verschnaufpause zurückkommen. So wie das AddOn bisher (ja ich bin kein Hellseher, sondern beurteile einfach die bisherigen Fakten) aussieht, kann ich mich jedoch damit nicht anfreunden.

Im übrigen würde ich denen Thread auch im offiziellen Forum posten. Das Problem ist nur, dass trotz 4 Jahren WoW ich im offiziellen Forum nicht mehr posten darf. Hast du keinen Account, hast du keine Meinung (zu haben).



> Fremder123
> 
> rokn, on 26 October 2011 - 10:10, said:
> Wenn diejenigen, die das AddOn befürworten in jedem, der eine negative Meinung dazu hat, einen "Gegner" sehen, den es "verbal zu vernichten" gilt, ist das deren Problem. Ich lese nur wenige Beiträge die sich ernsthaft mit meinem Beitrag auseinandergesetzt haben und in denen ich auch Argumente lesen konnte, die mich zum Nachdenken gebracht haben.<br>So kann man sichs natürlich auch einfach machen. Ich les einfach nur das was in meinen Augen Zustimmung signalisiert. Alles andere wird ausgeblendet.



Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe alle Beiträge gelesen. Mich stören nur jene, die sich nicht mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, sondern nur jemanden sehen, der nicht ihrer Meinung ist. Die entsprechenden Posts siehst Du oben. Die vernünftigen Beiträge z.B. zum Thema Lore, Setting, Endboss usw. habe ich mit Interesse verfolgt. Und für diese konstruktive Beiträge möchte ich mich nochmal bedanken. Waren interessante Sachen dabei, die zum Nachdenken anregen.

Auch nochmal etwas zum Nachdenken:
In der offiziellen Umfrage von Buffed, wie den Spielern die Ankündigung gefällt, haben von 17.000 Usern ca. 2.600 gewählt, dass Ihnen das Spiel gar nicht gefällt (15,40%).
Die sollten dann also alle kündigen und Ihre Meinung, warum sie es nicht gut finden, für sich behalten...

P.S.: Sry für das Format der Antwort, irgendwie hab ich solange geschrieben, dass es mir beim Ansenden einen Fehler angezeigt hat, daraufhin war nur noch dieses Format zu retten.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (26. Oktober 2011)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie viele Spiele ihr bisher gespielt habt?? Bei welchem Spiel wird denn die Lore nicht dauernd angepasst oder geändert??
> In welchem Spiel kommen denn nicht Inhalte vor, die sich vom Original entfernen??
> Hinweis auf StarWars: tor: Die Sith sind immer nur zu 2t. Ein Meister und ein Schüler. Bin mal gespannt, ob die sich im Spiel daran halten...
> oder einfach die Geschichte anpassen.



Ja BW hält sich an die Lore und SWTOR spielt btw vor der Regel der 2 .


----------



## krutoi (26. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> [...]Die Wow Lore hatte schon immer das Niveau eines Pornofilm-Drehbuchs [...]



Diese Aussage gefällt mir echt gut. ^^

@Topic
Ich verstehe nicht wieso sich alle so über die Pandaren beschweren. Die Draenei sind mit einem UFO auf Azeroth abgestürzt. Das ist wirklich eine bessere einbindung in die WOW Lore.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass ihr denkt Pandaren= Teddybären. Befreit euch von dem Gedanken und ihr könnt die neue Rasse evtl auch mal objektiv sehen. Generell würde ich mich bei einem Spiel in dem es Gnome und Pets gibt nicht beschweren, dass irgendetwas was neu eingeführt wird zu süß sei.
Was das Asiatisch angehauchte betrifft. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt habt ihr 2 Optionen: 1. Ihr spielt das Addon nicht. 2. Ihr findet euch damit ab und spielt das Addon. Euch wird es vielleicht überraschen, es gibt auch Leute die mochten das setting von Cata, Wotlk oder BC nicht. Ich persönlich mochte zB die Gebiete von BC überhaupt nicht. Nagrand war ok aber der Rest war Müll. Das Asiatisch angehauchte, von Mop, hingegen ist das, was mir bei WOW bisher gefehlt hat.

Generell finde ich, dass es quatsch ist ein Spiel zu zerreißen nachdem es angekündigt wurde. Wartet einfach mal den Release ab und bildet euch eine Meinung über das fertige Spiel.


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Auch nochmal etwas zum Nachdenken:
> In der offiziellen Umfrage von Buffed, wie den Spielern die Ankündigung gefällt, haben von 17.000 Usern ca. 2.600 gewählt, dass Ihnen das Spiel gar nicht gefällt (15,40%).
> Die sollten dann also alle kündigen und Ihre Meinung, warum sie es nicht gut finden, für sich behalten...



Von diesen 2600 Spielern werden wir dann aber ca. 2000-2300 im Addon wiedersehen, wetten? Im Maulheldentum waren die "Ich kündige meinen Account"-Spieler schon immer echt gut. Wem etwas wirklich nicht gefällt, der kündigt - und regt sich nicht künstlich auf. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel - und keine Geschichtsdokumentation oder das RL! Und da können die Devs Aliens und Pandas und von mir aus auch explodierende Penise (die aus Minecraft...) reinbasteln so viel sie wollen. Solange das Ganze am Ende Spaß macht, ist es doch echt egal...

P.S. Ich habe bisher alle diese Diskussionen mitbekommen, ich spiele seit der Open Classic Beta. Von daher weiß ich, dass dieses "Gewhine" immer halb so heiß gegessen wird, wie es aufgetischt wird.


----------



## Thestixxxx (26. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. Ein Krieg zwischen 2 Staaten (oder Völkerbünden), die sich seit Jahren, ja vielleicht schon Jahrtausenden (oder 1 Jahrtausend lang^^) hassen, ausgetragen sowohl zu Hause als auch auf einem relativ neu entdeckten unbekannten Kontinent, den keiner kennt, der aber voller Rohstoffe steckt, die man gerne besitzen würde aber die man dem anderen nicht gönnt, nicht ein kleines bißchen davon, auf dem relativ friedliebende naturverbundene Ureinwohner leben, die vor Jahrtausenden die nach heutigen Maßstäben bekannte Welt verlassen haben und die einem heute teilweise helfend zur Hand gehen in den Unbillen des Krieges, ist doch ziemlich unrealistischer und schwachsinniger Schmuh und völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dürfen wir dann auch die Pandaren ausrotten ?


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe alle Beiträge gelesen. Mich stören nur jene, die sich nicht mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, sondern nur jemanden sehen, der nicht ihrer Meinung ist.


Das Problem ist einfach, dass der ganze Thread von vornherein zu negativ aufgezogen ist. Siehe allein die Überschrift "Wird das schlechteste Addon". Da pulsiert halt manche Stirnader und warum auch nicht? Das Addon wurde gerade einmal angekündigt und lose die angedachten Fakten genannt. Ob es letzten Endes gut oder schlecht wird, kann man doch noch gar nicht sagen. Auch nicht wenn man es installiert hat. 1 - 2 Monate investierte Spielzeit später vielleicht... aber auch dann bleibt es ein subjektiver Eindruck. Hättest Du das Ganze nach dem Motto "Welche Bedenken ich beim bisherigen Wissensstand von MoP habe" aufgezogen, hättest Du von Anfang an viel entschärfen können. Der Ton macht die Musik und vor allem zählt der erste Eindruck, auch wenn der Rest vernünftig dargelegt ist.

Ich denke mal, viele Spieler die dieses Spiel mögen (und da es ein Forum über eben jenes Spiel ist, werden sich hier und da welche finden) sind dieses Gebashe einfach leid. WoW niederzumachen hat sich über die Jahre zu einem wahren Volkssport entwickelt. In den Augen der Medien birgt es DAS Suchtpotenzial schlechthin und jeder Heroinjunkie ist vernüftiger als ein WoW-Spieler. In den Augen "außen stehender" Spieler sind wir WoWler alles assoziale, picklige Nerds und Suchtis ohne Job und Freundin (braucht mal nur mal z.B. bei 4players schauen was da so abgeht wenn eine WoW-Meldung erscheint). Und die WoW-Community selbst (und das ist das Groteske) schreit am lautesten. "Alles Mist", "BC/ WotLK/ Cata/ MoP zerstört WoW", "FU BLIZZ", "!!!11elf".

Ist es da verwunderlich, wenn irgendwann mal die Spieler die noch Spaß am Spiel haben, sagen: "Genug! Es reicht jetzt mal!"? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> WoW niederzumachen hat sich über die Jahre zu einem wahren Volkssport entwickelt. In den Augen der Medien birgt es DAS Suchtpotenzial schlechthin und jeder Heroinjunkie ist vernüftiger als ein WoW-Spieler. In den Augen "außen stehender" Spieler sind wir WoWler alles assoziale, picklige Nerds und Suchtis ohne Job und Freundin (braucht mal nur mal z.B. bei 4players schauen was da so abgeht wenn eine WoW-Meldung erscheint). Und die WoW-Community selbst (und das ist das Groteske) schreit am lautesten. "Alles Mist", "BC/ WotLK/ Cata/ MoP zerstört WoW", "FU BLIZZ", "!!!11elf".
> 
> *Ist es da verwunderlich, wenn irgendwann mal die Spieler die noch Spaß am Spiel haben, sagen: "Genug! Es reicht jetzt mal!"? Ich denke nicht.*



Danke für die Worte, die meine Gedanken ausdrücken.


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Oktober 2011)

1. ist das pet kampfsystem nicht neu...sondern nur geändert...man erinnere sich an die fliegenden zeppeline.

2. PvP rückt in den vordergrund...beide fraktionen können aber pandas spielen...sieht eher nach einem bündnis aus.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Sorry. Hier eine tolle neue Individualität zu finden halte ich schon sehr an den Haaren herbei gezogen.
> 
> Fullquote



Sorry, ich hab übersehen, daß du dein Urteil über alles in MoP bereits gefällt hast. Bei jemandem der sowieso schon die Antihaltung eingenommen hat, brauch ich dann auch nicht weiter objektiv argumentieren.

Ich hoffe du verstehst das und nimmst es nicht beleidigend auf.


----------



## Kherty65 (26. Oktober 2011)

hmmm...

dann will ich auch mal nur schnell meinen Senf dazugeben , Ich persönlich sage jeder soll spielen was Ihm gefällt den einen gefällts den anderen nicht. 
ich werde schlicht und ergreifend dieses Addon überspingen, da das Asia Setting nicht meins ist. Wenn mir das nächtse dann wieder gefällt fange ich halt wieder an , die fünf Stufen sind schnell gemacht ... zum leveln halt dann Augen zu und durch ;-)) . Ich werde auf jedenfall den anderen denen es gefällt Ihren Spass damit gönnen.  

aber sich daüber aufregn , was soll das bringen , ändert eh nichts. In der zwichenzeit gibts halt andere Spiele. 
Trozdem werde ich ein Auge auf WOW lassen, um zu schauen was sich in  der Zukunft tut.


----------



## puzzelmörder (26. Oktober 2011)

Das was Schalke da treibt würde ich nicht spielen nennen. xD

Sry Offtopic.


----------



## pwnytaure (26. Oktober 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das schlechteste Addon wird wohl WotLK bleiben.



Für mich ist wotlk King^^...ich mochte eher bc nich^^


----------



## Eyora (26. Oktober 2011)

Ein Punkt ist mir aufgefallen, der auch bei anderen Postern offene Fragen aufwirft.

Die Sache warum man einen Krieg verlegen sollte, in ein Fremdes Land.

Allein in der Menschlichen Geschichte haben wir diesen Fall sehr häufig gehabt, nehmen wir allein den Kalten Krieg, der in etwa vergleichbar mit dem zwischen Horde und Allianz ist. Die Grenzen waren festgefahren im kalten Krieg und das sind Sie auch jetzt in WoW. Denn die Befestigungsanlagen die Allianz und Horde errichtet haben sind nicht gerade über Nacht einzunehmen (wenn man nicht gerade einen riesigen schwarzen, dem Wahnsinn verfallenen Drachen hat der aus einer Elementarebene in unsere bricht).

Daher entscheidet sich der Krieg durch andere Faktoren, im kalten krieg war dies Vietnam oder Afganistan, wobei die entsprechenden Seiten mit Waffen und Militär versorgt wurden, um die eigene Staatsform durch zu bringen.
Oder während des Anti-Terror Kampfes wurde der Krieg ebenfalls verlegt um das Erdöl des Iraks mitzunehmen. Zerreißt mich nicht ich weiß das dieser Absatz viel zu kurz ist die politische Komplexität der Ereignisse zusammenzufassen, aber es sollte nur beispielhaft verdeutlichen das ein Krieg nicht immer an der Grenze zweier Länder stattfindet... was im falle Nordamerikas auch recht schwer machbar ist.

Die Völker Azeroths haben ganz andere Probleme, die Untoten können keine Kinder bekommen und sterben daher naturgemäß aus, seit dem Fall von Arthas. Die Orks leiden an Rohstoffmangel. Den Nachtelfen wird die Lebensgrundlage (der Wald) unterm Hintern weggeschreddert, damit Ressourcen für den Krieg verfügbar sind. Die Draenai bereiten sich auf einen alles entscheidenden Kapf zwischen gut und böse vor, und ihr Raumschiff fliegt immer noch nicht.
Die Gnome haben ein Atomar verstähltes Volk.
Vielleicht gibt es auf der Pandaren Insel Exodar Ersatzteile mit denen sich atomare Strahlung heilen lässt, die aber gleichzeitig auf Holz produzieren und Lebewesen in Untote verwandeln.
Und schon haut sich Gott und die Welt den Kopf auf dieser Insel ein.

Ja das von mir beschiedene Szenario ist sehr unwahrscheinlich und gewollt überzogen, soll aber verdeutlichen, warum ein Krieg in der letzten Schlacht, an ganz anderen Orten stattfinden kann.

P.S.: Wenn unsere Exodar endlich wieder fliegt zweigt meine Todesritterin es Allianz wie Horde, wer Azeroth beherrscht, da war Arthas ein Waisenknabe gegen Muahahahaha. (Spaß muss sein.)


----------



## pwnytaure (26. Oktober 2011)

tanzschluepfer schrieb:


> /sticky
> - absolut auf den asiatischen markt abgestimmt und das kann niemand leugnen ob pro oder contra.



Wann kapiert ihr es endlich?! China wird dieses AddOn verbieten weil darin Pandas sterben! 
BTW War also Wotlk auf den Skandinavischen Markt abgestimmt was?

Bitte maturiert erst in BWL bevor ihr so nen Scheiß behauptet!


----------



## No_ones (26. Oktober 2011)

das einzigste das mich an nem neuen addon stört ist das warscheinlich weitere 100k leben dazukommen und ich jetzt schon die ersten tanks mit 500k rumlaufen sehe (:


----------



## Minorjiel (26. Oktober 2011)

Hm, grundsätzlich kann ich die Meinung des TE auch nicht teilen.

Aber im Grunde genommen ist es eigentlich egal, was Blizzard uns präsentiert...zerrissen wird es sowieso. Bislang gab es zu jedem AddOn heftige Diskussionen über den kommenden Inhalt; sowohl aus technischer/mechanischer Sicht als auch in Bezug auf die Lore.

Dabei vergisst man aber mal ganz leicht, dass ein Produkt in vielerlei Hinsicht weiterentwickelt werden muss, damit es attraktiv bleibt. Hinsichtlich der Lore sind wir blöderweise gefangen in der "alten" WarCraft-Storyline. Das ist wir mit Filmen: Alles, was später "neu" hinzukommt, bzw., was man nicht von Beginn an in einen mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Kontext bringen kann, wirkt befremdlich und fehl platziert. 

So auch hier....aber in einem Jahr haben wir uns damit abgefunden und dann riskieren auch die skeptischsten Skeptiker unter uns zumindest mal einen klitzekleinen Blick: "Angucken kann ich's mir ja mal."

Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann ist die Tatsache, dass wir auf der einen Seiten DIE Innovation im Rollenspiel-Genre von Blizzard erwarten. "Was? Nur neue Raids? Langweilig! Das gibt's doch durch die regulären Patchs!"
Auf der andern Seite werden wir maulig, wenn Blizzard von bekannten Mustern abweicht: "Neues Talentsystem? - Blöd!", "Kein Endboss? -Seit wann gibt's denn sowas!", "Neues Volk UND neue Klasse? - Das geht mal gar nicht!!!"


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und? Wundert Dich das? Das hier ist ein Forum für WoW-Fans und nicht für von Blizzards Konkurrenz bezahlte WoW-Basher. Solche wie euch brauchen wir hier nicht, da wir WoW kennen und auf eure hohlen Behauptungen eh nicht hereinfallen.



Jo, du bist das beste Beispiel dafür, ja keine Kritik, wer Kritik an WoW ausübt - der gehört hier nicht hin - spiegelt es doch genau wieder, was ich mir gedacht hatte.


Ach und zum Thema warum MoP das schlechsteste Addon wird

- Weil schon ein unnützes Feature groß angekündigt wird - das Petsystem - Ich mein wieviele Spieler haben sich sowas gewünscht? Es gibt 1000 sinnvollere Änderungen als dieses Kampfpetsystem. 

- Inis werden mal wieder wie so oft neu verwertet war ja mit Cata schon so, da ists ja ok, und die inis sind auch echt toll geworden, aber nun schon wieder ??? Irgendwann ist es zuviel des guten....

- Talentsystem - Dazu sag kann man nur sagen - Hauptsache sie haben ein Feature um es im Addon ankündigen zu können - wie jedes addon halt, es werden immer die Talente umgebaut, immer, wird anscheind auch immer so bleiben, es gibt kein Addon ohne Talentänderungen - und auch dies haben sich glaub ich nicht grad viele Spieler gewünscht

- Trailer war bisher mit Abstand der schlechteste - Ich mein, da ging ja gar nix - keine Stimmung oder Atmosphere - die war bei Cata,Woltk,Bc Trailer vorhanden - hier fehlt jegliche Spur davon.

- Und dann noch die Geschichte und der Fokus der in dem Addon ist - Ich mein, wenn der Fokus am Ende eh nur auf Pvp ausgelegt ist - wieso müssen wir da hochlvln auf stufe 90 ??? warum???? vorher haben wir es immer gemacht um den Bösewicht dw oder lk zu legen, aber diesmal???? nur um pvp danach zu machen? das können wir jetz auch schon ^^ - auch hier sehr ungeschickt gemacht

- Und dann noch die Pandaren - wieder mal eine neue spielbare Rasse - Ich find, dass ist langsam viel zu übertrieben mit den ganzen rassen, wer braucht soviele Rassen ???? wieso muss es immer eine neue Rasse sein ???? ich verstehs nicht, keiner braucht das zumal wir schon genug davon haben - genauso wie der "Mönch" die neue klasse... glaub kaum, dass den einer je gewollt hätte - eher dämonjäger - aber mönch ??? wer wollte denn in der Community so ein Schwachsinn haben ???? 

Also zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass Blizzard sehr wenig auf die "Community" eingeht - was hier manche behaupten - denn die machen einfach was sie wollen und fabrizieren irgendein Zeugs, was von keinem je erwünscht wurde bzw in der Mehrheit - da gibts 1000 andere Dinge - die, die Spieler verlangen.

*Ich nenn mal welche:*

-Garderobe für Wappenröcke - ähnlich des Mount und Petsystem

-Housing

-Änderung am PvP System  (das Richtige PVP system überarbeiten aber keine PETKÄMPFE)

-HdZ Inis: Diverse Sachen (Ja gibt schon nen paar, aber die Inis sind meiner Meinung nach immer gern gesehen)

-Bg's wieder im Stile Classic Z.B. Alterac - 24 h Alteracs FTW !!!  d.h. Alterac Bg's ohne Verstärkung - ich wette, das würde mehr Spielern gefallen als so ein Petkampfsystem zumal es dann auch endlich ein BG gäbe - womit man seine Kills farmen könnte z.b. für den 250k Kill - pvp - Erfolg

- Mehr Levels hinzufügen anstatt nur 5 - z.b. 10 - das heißt auch mehr auf sowas Fokussieren, anstatt neue Rassen oder Klassen. - Mehr Quests pro Addon hinzufügen + mehr Gebiete - und sich das mit den neuen Rassen und Klassen sparen !

- Weltereignisse stattfinden lassen, wo sich der ganze Server zusammentun muss - ähnlich wie beim Ahn Quiraj Tür öffnen - d.h. Rohstoffe sammeln und und und und, Angriffe von feindlichen Gegnern auf Hauptstädte - z.b. das jedes mal 1 Mal im Monat ein Angriff auf Orgrimmar von (als Beispiel) Verdammnislord Kazzak stattfindet. Dass man mit Garrosh zusammen kämpft und der ganze Realm daran beteiligt ist - ich hoffe ihr versteht das - das halt richtig ACTION in OG mal ist - und nicht alle rumguffeln xD 

So das wars erstmal - mal sehen was ihr dazu wieder schreibt


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> - Weil schon ein unnützes Feature groß angekündigt wird - das Petsystem - Ich mein wieviele Spieler haben sich sowas gewünscht? Es gibt 1000 sinnvollere Änderungen als dieses Kampfpetsystem.



Gehts dir noch gut? das ist FUCKING _*Pokémon *_in WoW.. wenn dann ist das DER Grund das Addon zu spielen!

Oh man hab mir natürlich den Rest deines Posts durchgelesen... und du schreibst so viel Stuss, das ist schon zu lustig ^^

und nein... ich verteidige nicht sinnlos wow.. ich kritisiere nur *Dich*!

Wozu braucht man ne Garderobe für Wappenröcke? braucht man 30 Wappenrücke um alle 20min nen neuen zu tragen?

Wozu mehr level? am ende weint ja eh jeder rum das er nicht schnell genug max lvl ist... und WoW spielt nun einmal auf dem *Maxlevel*...

Ein Pet Kampfsystem ist dagegen sinvoll es ist ein Spiel im Spiel... Das ist Grandios!


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Gehts dir noch gut? das ist FUCKING _*Pokémon *_in WoW.. wenn dann ist das DER Grund das Addon zu spielen!



.......


----------



## Schnatti (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich auf 2 Sachen im Addon
* die Iniherausforderungen
* Petfight...finish him!

MATSCH

Ich kenne Leute die gehen sogut wie keine Inis dafür nutzen sie die anderen Nischen des Spieles aus (150 Pets 101 Mounts usw..) Nur weil dir das keinen Spass macht ist das keine Aussage über die Gesammtheit der Spieler.


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2011)

PS: Wer das neue Tallentesystem verstanden hat... versteht wieso es ne Verbesserung ist!

ABER ..  ich muss gestehen für Hybritklassen mit Heal/tank und DD spec wird es natürlich weniger "frei" sein! Da *muss *Blizzard was ändern!


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2011)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Pokemon sind also nur was für Raider?



Es wird sich rausstellen müssen ob wir am Ende bei ner Arena nur eben für pets landen oder es auch was ansprechendes für "normale" Leute werden kann.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal subjektiv argumentieren. Den Schlaumeiern mal den Spiegel vorhalten.
> 
> Ach und zum Thema warum MoP das schlechsteste Addon wird
> 
> ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: Wer das neue Tallentesystem verstanden hat... versteht wieso es ne Verbesserung ist!
> 
> ABER ..  ich muss gestehen für Hybritklassen mit Heal/tank und DD spec wird es natürlich weniger "frei" sein! Da *muss *Blizzard was ändern!



Man könnte sagen, man erkennt die Komplexität des Systems daran, daß viele es nicht verstehen. Wobei Komplexität auch nicht das richtige Wort ist, weil für den ders verstanden hat ists ja nicht mehr komplex.


----------



## Technocrat (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Jo, du bist das beste Beispiel dafür, ja keine Kritik, wer Kritik an WoW ausübt


Wenn DU Kritik geäußert hättest, wäre alles OK. Davon bist Du aber weit entfernt, Du betreibst nur gebashe und Polemik. Und das barucht nun wirklich keiner.


----------



## Shaila (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Jo, du bist das beste Beispiel dafür, ja keine Kritik, wer Kritik an WoW ausübt - der gehört hier nicht hin - spiegelt es doch genau wieder, was ich mir gedacht hatte.



Man unterscheidet zwischen Kritik und sinnloser Hetze. Wenn der Titel eines Threads schon mit "MoP ist scheiße" beginnt, ist vom Rest auch nicht mehr viel zu erwarten.




Fröstler schrieb:


> Ach und zum Thema warum MoP _*MEINER MEINUNG NACH *_das schlechsteste Addon wird






Fröstler schrieb:


> - Weil schon ein unnützes Feature groß angekündigt wird - das Petsystem - Ich mein wieviele Spieler haben sich sowas gewünscht? Es gibt 1000 sinnvollere Änderungen als dieses Kampfpetsystem.



Wer ist in der Position zu sagen, was sinnvoll ist und was nicht? Du? Nein! Blizzard ist aber sehr wohl in der Position. Das Feature würde nicht eingeführt werden, wenn es keine entsprechende Zielgruppe für dieses Feature gäbe. Ich zähle im Übrigen gerne zu dieser Zielgruppe, ich freue mich riesig auf dieses Feature, was vielleicht auch daran liegt, das Pokemon im Grunde so ziemlich das Wichtigste für mich war, damals als ich noch klein war. Es hat mir wirklich unzählige Stunden an Freude bereitet an die ich mich noch heute gerne erinnere und wofür ich mich auch nicht schäme das zu sagen. Es ist mir ziemlich egal ob das in deinen Augen ach so kindisch und deshalb angeblich verwerflich sei. Es macht mir Spaß und es weckt schöne Erinnerungen und darauf kommt es an! Dafür zahl ich.



Fröstler schrieb:


> - Inis werden mal wieder wie so oft neu verwertet war ja mit Cata schon so, da ists ja ok, und die inis sind auch echt toll geworden, aber nun schon wieder ??? Irgendwann ist es zuviel des guten....



Da habe ich immer so eine gespaltene Meinung, mir fehlt da immer ein wenig der Zusammenhang zur Geschichte. Aber mal sehen, gegen alte Instanzen in neuer Auflage habe ich aber grundsätzlich nichts.



Fröstler schrieb:


> - Talentsystem - Dazu sag kann man nur sagen - Hauptsache sie haben ein Feature um es im Addon ankündigen zu können - wie jedes addon halt, es werden immer die Talente umgebaut, immer, wird anscheind auch immer so bleiben, es gibt kein Addon ohne Talentänderungen - und auch dies haben sich glaub ich nicht grad viele Spieler gewünscht



Hier gilt wiegesagt: Abwarten und Tee trinken. Wie kann man etwas kritisieren, von dem man noch nicht einmal richtig weiss, wie es denn funktionieren soll?



Fröstler schrieb:


> - Trailer war bisher mit Abstand der schlechteste - Ich mein, da ging ja gar nix - keine Stimmung oder Atmosphere - die war bei Cata,Woltk,Bc Trailer vorhanden - hier fehlt jegliche Spur davon.



Es heißt erstmal Atmosphäre. Zweitens ist das nicht der Cinematic Trailer und drittens fand ich den Trailer sehr gelungen. Da war mehr Atmosphäre drin, als z.B. im BC Trailer. Wobei ich den WOTLK - Trailer immer noch am Besten fand. Aber das sind so Kleinigkeiten, wieso regt man sich darüber auf?



Fröstler schrieb:


> - Und dann noch die Geschichte und der Fokus der in dem Addon ist - Ich mein, wenn der Fokus am Ende eh nur auf Pvp ausgelegt ist - wieso müssen wir da hochlvln auf stufe 90 ??? warum???? vorher haben wir es immer gemacht um den Bösewicht dw oder lk zu legen, aber diesmal???? nur um pvp danach zu machen? das können wir jetz auch schon ^^ - auch hier sehr ungeschickt gemacht



Es wird Bosse geben, du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass Blizzard quasi mal eben den PvE - Bereich abschafft, ja sagmal in was für einer Welt lebst du denn bitte? Deine Argumente werden ja von mal zu mal absurder, ich meine les dir das doch mal selbst durch. Nur weil es keinen Endboss geben wird, heißt das doch nicht, dass es keine Raidinstanzen samt Bossen gibt? Es wird halt wohl nicht mehr DEN Endboss geben, was ich ehrlichgesagt sehr gut finde. Und das ist nicht das erste Mal, das es so kommt. Auf das Leveln freuen sich viele einfach wieder, ich außerdem auch.

Wenn ein Schwerpunkt des Addons auf dem Horde/Allianzkonflikt liegt, bedeutet das nicht, dass ein Schwerpunkt auf PvP liegt. Beides lässt sich verknüpfen.



Fröstler schrieb:


> - Und dann noch die Pandaren - wieder mal eine neue spielbare Rasse - Ich find, dass ist langsam viel zu übertrieben mit den ganzen rassen, wer braucht soviele Rassen ???? wieso muss es immer eine neue Rasse sein ???? ich verstehs nicht, keiner braucht das zumal wir schon genug davon haben - genauso wie der "Mönch" die neue klasse... glaub kaum, dass den einer je gewollt hätte - eher dämonjäger - aber mönch ??? wer wollte denn in der Community so ein Schwachsinn haben ????



Wer wollte so viele Fragezeichen haben? Sowohl die Pandaren als auch der Mönch, sind Wünsche, die schon lange von der Community geäußert wurden und mit lange meine ich auch lange. Natürlich, den Dämonenjäger wünschen sich auch viele, aber seine Zeit ist noch nicht gekommen, so einfach ist das nunmal. Was genau findest du an einer neuen Rasse + Klasse übertrieben? Sag doch mal was konkretes? So ist es wieder nichts weiteres als das herkömmliche "finde ich blöd, weil Baum".



Fröstler schrieb:


> Also zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass Blizzard sehr wenig auf die "Community" eingeht - was hier manche behaupten - denn die machen einfach was sie wollen und fabrizieren irgendein Zeugs, was von keinem je erwünscht wurde bzw in der Mehrheit - da gibts 1000 andere Dinge - die, die Spieler verlangen.



Und hier fängt der lächerlichste und wiedersprüchlichste Teil deiner Argumentation an. Leerenbank, Moggen, Worgen, Goblins und Pandaren, der Mönch, überarbeitete Charaktermodelle, größere Taschen, verschiebbare Charaktere im Einloggmenü, besser Funktionen für Gilden. Das alles sind Beispiele die das Gegenteil beweisen. Blizzard kann nicht alles auf einmal einführen und ebensowenig sind alle Vorschläge so einfach umzusetzen oder überhaupt sinnvoll, Stichwort Housing.



Fröstler schrieb:


> *
> Ich nenn mal welche:*
> 
> -Garderobe für Wappenröcke - ähnlich des Mount und Petsystem



Das ist bereits in Arbeit.




Fröstler schrieb:


> -Housing



Macht in meinen AUgen keinen Sinn für WoW.



Fröstler schrieb:


> -Änderung am PvP System (das Richtige PVP system überarbeiten aber keine PETKÄMPFE)



Super, sowas lässt sich leicht sagen. Was genau stört dich denn am PvP - System? Ist ja nicht so, dass es maßgeblich überarbeitet wurde während der letzten Zeit.



Fröstler schrieb:


> -HdZ Inis: Diverse Sachen (Ja gibt schon nen paar, aber die Inis sind meiner Meinung nach immer gern gesehen)



"Diverse Sachen". Blizzard, bitte führt "Diverse HDZ Sachen" ein, danke! Das nenne ich mal eine Grundlage...




Fröstler schrieb:


> -Bg's wieder im Stile Classic Z.B. Alterac - 24 h Alteracs FTW !!! d.h. Alterac Bg's ohne Verstärkung - ich wette, das würde mehr Spielern gefallen als so ein Petkampfsystem zumal es dann auch endlich ein BG gäbe - womit man seine Kills farmen könnte z.b. für den 250k Kill - pvp - Erfolg



Hier muss ich dir zustimmen, die Alteractäler würde ich mir auch wieder wie damals wünschen.



Fröstler schrieb:


> - Mehr Levels hinzufügen anstatt nur 5 - z.b. 10 - das heißt auch mehr auf sowas Fokussieren, anstatt neue Rassen oder Klassen. - Mehr Quests pro Addon hinzufügen + mehr Gebiete - und sich das mit den neuen Rassen und Klassen sparen !



Oben willst du nicht bis 90 Leveln und jetzt willst du bis 95? Ja was denn nun?



Fröstler schrieb:


> - Weltereignisse stattfinden lassen, wo sich der ganze Server zusammentun muss - ähnlich wie beim Ahn Quiraj Tür öffnen - d.h. Rohstoffe sammeln und und und und, Angriffe von feindlichen Gegnern auf Hauptstädte - z.b. das jedes mal 1 Mal im Monat ein Angriff auf Orgrimmar von (als Beispiel) Verdammnislord Kazzak stattfindet. Dass man mit Garrosh zusammen kämpft und der ganze Realm daran beteiligt ist - ich hoffe ihr versteht das - das halt richtig ACTION in OG mal ist - und nicht alle rumguffeln xD



Kann ich dir zustimmen, wäre viel Potential vorhanden, aber auch das erfordert Arbeit und Blizzard kann nicht alles auf einmal.


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Fröstler, on 26 October 2011 - 17:10, said:*

So dann will ich auch mal subjektiv argumentieren. Den Schlaumeiern mal den Spiegel vorhalten.  - Aha gut zu wissen.
Ach und zum Thema warum MoP das schlechsteste Addon wird

- Weil schon ein unnützes Feature groß angekündigt wird - das Petsystem - Ich mein wieviele Spieler haben sich sowas gewünscht? Es gibt 1000 sinnvollere Änderungen als dieses Kampfpetsystem. 

Ist mir egal, weil wie du schon schreibst. Es ist nur ein Features, also nichts was man braucht, aber auch nicht stört.  -Es geht darum, dass sich Blizzard auf solche unnützen Sachen ihre Zeit verschwendet - anstatt besseres zu machen als sowas.

- Inis werden mal wieder wie so oft neu verwertet war ja mit Cata schon so, da ists ja ok, und die inis sind auch echt toll geworden, aber nun schon wieder ??? Irgendwann ist es zuviel des guten....

Ne, mit Nordend wars nicht OK. Jetzt ist es dufte. Von was redest du? ^^

- Talentsystem - Dazu sag kann man nur sagen - Hauptsache sie haben ein Feature um es im Addon ankündigen zu können - wie jedes addon halt, es werden immer die Talente umgebaut, immer, wird anscheind auch immer so bleiben, es gibt kein Addon ohne Talentänderungen - und auch dies haben sich glaub ich nicht grad viele Spieler gewünscht

Klar, schreien doch viele Spieler nach Innovationen. WoW ohne Standardtalentbaum is ne Innovation. Mag sein, aber keine gute, in meinen Augen.

- Trailer war bisher mit Abstand der schlechteste - Ich mein, da ging ja gar nix - keine Stimmung oder Atmosphere - die war bei Cata,Woltk,Bc Trailer vorhanden - hier fehlt jegliche Spur davon.

Total Klasse Atmosspäre. Erzähl mal deutlicher, mit deinen stichwortartigen Aussagen kann ich nichts anfangen. 

- Und dann noch die Geschichte und der Fokus der in dem Addon ist - Ich mein, wenn der Fokus am Ende eh nur auf Pvp ausgelegt ist - wieso müssen wir da hochlvln auf stufe 90 ??? warum???? vorher haben wir es immer gemacht um den Bösewicht dw oder lk zu legen, aber diesmal???? nur um pvp danach zu machen? das können wir jetz auch schon ^^ - auch hier sehr ungeschickt gemacht

Alles falsch. Weder wird der Fokus aufs PvP gelegt, noch wird es keine Bösewichte im Content geben. Wie kommt man darauf? Noch nie WoW gespielt vielleicht? Ups, daß war ja objektiv. OK, einmal soll mir verziehen sein. Da hab ich aber was anderes gehört.

- Und dann noch die Pandaren - wieder mal eine neue spielbare Rasse - Ich find, dass ist langsam viel zu übertrieben mit den ganzen rassen, wer braucht soviele Rassen ???? wieso muss es immer eine neue Rasse sein ???? ich verstehs nicht, keiner braucht das zumal wir schon genug davon haben - genauso wie der "Mönch" die neue klasse... glaub kaum, dass den einer je gewollt hätte - eher dämonjäger - aber mönch ??? wer wollte denn in der Community so ein Schwachsinn haben ???? 

Ein Addon ohne neue Rasse oder Klasse muß ja von vorn herein schlecht sein. Jetzt sogar beides. Besser gehts nicht. Versteh ich nicht. ^^

Also zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass Blizzard sehr wenig auf die "Community" eingeht - was hier manche behaupten - denn die machen einfach was sie wollen und fabrizieren irgendein Zeugs, was von keinem je erwünscht wurde bzw in der Mehrheit - da gibts 1000 andere Dinge - die, die Spieler verlangen.

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, daß Blizzard sehr wenig auf die Idioten eingeht, die über alles meckern. Da wie man weiß der unzufriedene Mensch zum Weinen tendiert, der Zufriedene hingegen keine Lobeshymne nach der anderen ablässt. Mist schon wieder objektiv. Klappt irgendwie nicht. Aha, na wenn du so siehst, muss es ja stimmen....

*Ich nenn mal welche:*

-Garderobe für Wappenröcke - ähnlich des Mount und Petsystem

Ist unnütz. Nee, eigentlich nicht, verschwendet zur Zeit nur sinnlos Bankplatz.

-Housing

Sehr uninteressant. Passt nicht zum Spiel, höchstens instanziert, was aber irgendwie wiedersprüchlich ist. Aber immernoch interesanter als ein Petkampfsystem.

-Änderung am PvP System (das Richtige PVP system überarbeiten aber keine PETKÄMPFE)

PvP ist absolut unwichtig und nur Beiwerk für die Nerds. Glaub ich nicht, denn PvP wird sehr weit betrieben Arena usw

-HdZ Inis: Diverse Sachen (Ja gibt schon nen paar, aber die Inis sind meiner Meinung nach immer gern gesehen)

Gibts in jedem Addon. Würde mich langweilen. Dich vielleicht, aber die Mehrheit nicht.

-Bg's wieder im Stile Classic Z.B. Alterac - 24 h Alteracs FTW !!! d.h. Alterac Bg's ohne Verstärkung - ich wette, das würde mehr Spielern gefallen als so ein Petkampfsystem zumal es dann auch endlich ein BG gäbe - womit man seine Kills farmen könnte z.b. für den 250k Kill - pvp - Erfolg

Gehört zu PvP. Also latte. Ja für dich, aber nicht für diejenigen die PvP machen.

- Mehr Levels hinzufügen anstatt nur 5 - z.b. 10 - das heißt auch mehr auf sowas Fokussieren, anstatt neue Rassen oder Klassen. - Mehr Quests pro Addon hinzufügen + mehr Gebiete - und sich das mit den neuen Rassen und Klassen sparen !

Mehr Levels hinzufügen anstatt nur 5 - z.b. 10 - das heißt auch mehr auf sowas Fokussieren. - Mehr Quests pro Addon hinzufügen + mehr Gebiete.  Öhm??? ^^

- Weltereignisse stattfinden lassen, wo sich der ganze Server zusammentun muss - ähnlich wie beim Ahn Quiraj Tür öffnen - d.h. Rohstoffe sammeln und und und und, Angriffe von feindlichen Gegnern auf Hauptstädte - z.b. das jedes mal 1 Mal im Monat ein Angriff auf Orgrimmar von (als Beispiel) Verdammnislord Kazzak stattfindet. Dass man mit Garrosh zusammen kämpft und der ganze Realm daran beteiligt ist - ich hoffe ihr versteht das - das halt richtig ACTION in OG mal ist - und nicht alle rumguffeln xD 

Jop. Find ich gut. Aha

[/font]


----------



## Lotako (26. Oktober 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Machs wie ich Accountverwaltung> Account kündigen .. fertig....
> 
> 
> Als die damals den Druiden geändert haben vor Cata und den Baum weg genommen haben > gekündigt .. fertig ... aus
> ...



Leider sieht es bei den meisten (bei dir zum glück nicht) so aus:

Accountverwaltung> Account Kündigen >Buffed WoW Forum >Flamen > Addon erscheint > Abonnent Einrichten > Bis zum abwinken zocken.


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn DU Kritik geäußert hättest, wäre alles OK. Davon bist Du aber weit entfernt, Du betreibst nur gebashe und Polemik. Und das barucht nun wirklich keiner.





Aha, und was betreibst du? :O


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Aha, und was betreibst du? :O



scheiß egal was er betreibt... du schreibst jedenfalls nur Müll!


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

@Fröstler

Ums für dich zu verdeutlichen. Ich hab immer in blau genau unter den Satz geschrieben, den ich damit anspreche. 

Daran das du alles wieder genauso beantwortest wie vorher, erkennt man sehr schön das du echt nicht begriffen hast wo ich drauf hinaus wollte. Der erste Satz sollte doch eigentlich eindeutig sein. Ist wirklich lustig wie du meine Aussagen mit "für dich vielleicht", "pvp wird sehr weit betrieben" usw. relativieren willst. Das ich dich mit meine Aussagen quasi parodiert hab ist dir nicht in den Sinn gekommen? Du bist echt der Knaller.

Sei mir nicht böse, aber kann es sein das du dumm bist? Ich mein das wäre nicht schlimm, da kann man ja nichts dazu.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Oktober 2011)

diese threads gibts vor jedem addon wieder und wieder, seit 6 jahren  und außerdem ist was der te erzählt auch noch größtenteils falsch


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> diese threads gibts vor jedem addon wieder und wieder, seit 6 jahren  und außerdem ist was der te erzählt auch noch größtenteils falsch



Das macht sie aber nicht minder unterhaltsam.


----------



## Benafflock (26. Oktober 2011)

Wie ich diese Whiner liebe, immer schön jammer und jammern und beklagen aber selbst nicht dazu stehen das ihnen wow immer noch spaß macht bzw sie es immer noch spielen ^^

Bei jedem addon das gleiche, langsam wird echt langweilig nur weil 90% der wow comm einfach so fantasie los ist und vergessen hat das es nur ein spiel ist bricht für sie jedes mal ihre heile kunter bunte welt zusammen!

Ich wette das ich locker jedes argument was diese whiner vorzubringen haben locker leicht zu beseitigen wäre, aber das wollen die alle nicht war haben, lieber meckern und heulen wie kleine 3 jährige kinder!


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man unterscheidet zwischen Kritik und sinnloser Hetze. Wenn der Titel eines Threads schon mit "MoP ist scheiße" beginnt, ist vom Rest auch nicht mehr viel zu erwarten.
> 
> 
> - Das ist nunmal meine Meinung zum Addon. - Pech gehabt, wenn man damit ein Problem hat. Außerdem schrieb ich nirgends "scheiße".
> ...





Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was neues ist besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> scheiß egal was er betreibt... du schreibst jedenfalls nur Müll!



Und du nicht, oder wie?


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> @Fröstler
> 
> Ums für dich zu verdeutlichen. Ich hab immer in blau genau unter den Satz geschrieben, den ich damit anspreche.
> 
> ...



Ich hab das sehr wohl gemerkt - aber ich dachte mir - ich mach einfach mal dein Spielchen mit.

Wenn du meinst, ich bin dumm, dann mein es halt - aber nein bin ich nicht. - Vllt in deinen Augen, weil ich mit dir nicht der gleichen Meinung bin. Aber ist O.K - Hab kein Problem damit - ist ja immerhin deine Meinung und die kannst du auch haben. ^^


----------



## Benafflock (26. Oktober 2011)

Btw könnt ihr mal auf hören gegenseitig eure text walls zu qouten? das nervt -.-


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

Benafflock schrieb:


> Btw könnt ihr mal auf hören gegenseitig eure text walls zu qouten? das nervt -.-



Jo, kann ich, solange es nicht bei mir gemacht wird.


----------



## Shaila (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Jo, kann ich, solange es nicht bei mir gemacht wird.



Du quotest vorallem falsch. Postest deine "Argumente" in die Quote. Aber dein letzter Beitrag beweißt eigentlich nur eines: Du hast überhaupt keine Lust auf einen konstruktiven Austausch zum Addon. Merkt man an Kommentaren wie "aha interessant". Du willst einfach nur sagen "Das Addon ist blöd" und mehr nicht und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung, darum werde ich den Thread jetzt auch melden.


----------



## Fröstler (26. Oktober 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du quotest vorallem falsch. Postest deine "Argumente" in die Quote. Aber dein letzter Beitrag beweißt eigentlich nur eines: Du hast überhaupt keine Lust auf einen konstruktiven Austausch zum Addon. Merkt man an Kommentaren wie "aha interessant". Du willst einfach nur sagen "Das Addon ist blöd" und mehr nicht und das finde ich nicht in Ordnung, darum werde ich den Thread jetzt auch melden.





Ja, dann gib mal was konstruktives her. Jetz hier mir sowas zu unterstellen.... Ja ich sag, das Addon ist schlecht - Und? Schlimm? 


Naja - ich muss wohl hier sagen - Ich finde das Addon toll!

- Kennt man ja - ja meld den Thread und werd glücklich.


Ich finds nicht in Ordnung Leuten etwas zu unterstellen und dann auch noch die dafür verantwortlich zu machen.

Ach und bzgl. des "Aha interesant" - Ich hab davon noch nichts gehört, was du mir darüber geschrieben hast - deswegen das "Aha interesant".


----------



## War-Rock (26. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich hab mit Cata aufgehört, ziemlich schnell sogar, weil ich doch ziemlich enttäuscht war. Wotlk hatte mir noch etwas besser als BC gefallen beide waren gut, aber auf ihre Art und weise schon verschieden, aber wenigstens waren sie beide was ganzes. Das hat mir mit Cata ziemlich gefehlt, keine komplette Welt, kein Roter Faden, bei den Klassenänderungen nichts halbes und nichts ganzes und auch sonst. Ich bin mir sicher, dass man MoP in der Beziehung auch ziemlich verhauen kann. Aber wenigstens sehen sie ein, das "mehr vom bekannten" den meisten nach 7 Jahren langweilig wird und nen paar neue Dinge hermüssen. 

Irgendwie ist der alte Reiz wieder da und es Kribbelt wieder, aber ich bin jetzt in nem andern MMO am gange (EVE) und spiele nebenbei viel Arma 2 - da muss MoP muss schon toll werden, dass ich nochmal wiederkomme.

Bis jetzt bin ich schon noch ziemlich überzeugt von MoP, aber auf Dauer wird man sehen müssen was daraus wird. Das Talentsystem, die neuen PvP und PvE modi, das sind die Dinge die mich unabhängig von den Geschmacksfragen, wie Asia Style, Petkämpfe und Pandaren neugierig machen. Beim Mönch bin ich vor allem aufs Heilen gespannt. Aber ob nun Pandaren, Oger, oder Naga kommen interessiert mich eigentlich nicht und ob wir nun ein Piraten/Karibik Setting (Südmeer-Addon) - Grünes Nachtelfen Setting (smaragdgrüner Traum) oder Asia-Style in Pandaria kriegen ist mir egal. Solange das Thema in sich stimmig umgesetzt wird (was noch zu beweisen ist)...

Wie gesagt: Hauptsache ist, dass es wieder ein "ganzes Addon" wird. Das Gefühl hatte man bei Cata leider nicht, da viel arbeit in die Überarbeitung der alten Welt gesteckt wurde und die neuen Inhalte recht dünn und recht unausgegoren (Klassen) schien.


----------



## Firun (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> An den TE.......... Ich warne dich, hier im Buffed Forum, darf man sich nicht gegen das Addon äußern, da wirst du gleich geflamed, oder das Thema wird geschlossen.
> 
> 
> Siehe auch meinem Thema Link
> ...



Falsch falsch und noch mal falsch, und das du nun versucht hast uns den schwarzen Peter zu zuschieben finde ich sehr schade.



Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht in Ordnung Leuten etwas zu unterstellen und dann auch noch die dafür verantwortlich zu machen.



 PS: Das musste ich jetzt mit einschieben weil du eben genau das gemacht hast  

Aber wie du siehst wird ein Thema dieser Art durchaus offen gelassen wenn der Ton stimmt.



@Topic

Das einzige was ich an dem Addon bis jetzt zu Kritisieren habe war die Vorstellung auf der Blizzcon.
Für mich ein kleiner Minus Punkt  -kein Cinematic Trailer. Das mag jetzt klein kariert wirken aber ich steh einfach auf die Blizzard Cinematics, die haben bei mir jedes mal Gänsehaut verursacht, das Gefühl hat mir dieses mal gefehlt.

Was mich noch gestört hat war die Ansage von Metzen "Es wird Krieg geben" und dann sieht man im Trailer die schönen saftigen grünen Hügel und majestätischen Berge von einer neuen Welt, ein paar Gebäude die neue Rasse und Klasse ja und dann... kein Krieg.

Mit dem Pet-Kampf System konnte ich am ersten Abend auch nicht wirklich was anfangen , aber jetzt finde ich das schon ganz cool, denn endlich haben die Pets auch mal einen tieferen Sinn und rennen einem nicht nur hinterher.

Im großen und ganzen glaube ich nicht das dieses Addon ein Flop wird, man muss auch mal bedenken das sich die Zielgruppe vielleicht verändert hat. Ich spiele jetzt schon so lange WoW und ich glaube ich gehöre nicht mehr zur großen Zielgruppe die Blizzard ansprechen möchte, finde ich aber nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Shaila (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ja, dann gib mal was konstruktives her. Jetz hier mir sowas zu unterstellen.... Ja ich sag, das Addon ist schlecht - Und? Schlimm?
> 
> 
> Naja - ich muss wohl hier sagen - Ich finde das Addon toll!
> ...



Du kannst ja schreiben, das du das Addon nicht magst. Aber dann kann man auch schreiben wieso und konkrete Gründe nennen. Du führst hier aber Argumente an, die 1.) ganz klar den Fakten wiedersprechen und 2.) alle im Grunde die gleiche Struktur besitzen. In jedem deiner Beiträge schreibst du, dass Addon sei blöd, nur mit jeweils anderer Verpackung. Was genau erhoffst du bdir davon? Man kann ja über das, was dich stört diskutieren, aber dann müsstest du mal was Konkretes nennen und dazu kommt der 3.) Punkt: Dich interessieren Gegenargumente eh nicht, denn du entgegnest ihnen wieder auf die selbe Art und Weise: Das Addon sei blöd, nur eben wieder in einer anderen Verpackung. Das ist nunmal keine Diskussion.


----------



## Hosenschisser (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Ich hab das sehr wohl gemerkt - aber ich dachte mir - ich mach einfach mal dein Spielchen mit.
> 
> Wenn du meinst, ich bin dumm, dann mein es halt - aber nein bin ich nicht. - Vllt in deinen Augen, weil ich mit dir nicht der gleichen Meinung bin. Aber ist O.K - Hab kein Problem damit - ist ja immerhin deine Meinung und die kannst du auch haben. ^^




Ähm nein, nicht weil du anderer Meinung bist, nur weil du sie nicht wie ein intelligenter Mensch, also differenziert transportieren kannst. 

Du bist die ganze Zeit nur am Polemisieren ohne auch Ansatzweise die Bereitschaft zur objektiven Betrachtung in erwägung zu ziehen. Vielleicht machst du das auch nur um ein wenig zu provozieren und dich über die Reaktionen zu amüsieren, daß fänd ich sogar lustig. Wenn nicht ist nichts als ein armutszeugnis.


----------



## Derulu (26. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> - Das ist nunmal meine Meinung zum Addon. - Pech gehabt, wenn man damit ein Problem hat. Außerdem schrieb ich nirgends "scheiße".




Ne du hast recht, Scheiße hast du nirgends geschrieben. Allerdings kommt in deinem eigenen Thread zu dem Thema, das deiner Meinung nach besonders witzige Wortspiel vor, dass du dasenglische "mist", also Nebel, einfach durch das deutsche Wort Mist ersetzt. Dieses Wort wiederum, ist nichts anders als ein Synonym für "Scheiße"....zusätzlich ist in deinem eigenen Thread nirgens ersichtlich, dass dies nur deine eigene Meinung abbildet, nein, im gegenteil, es ist durchaus so formuliert, als wäre deine Empfindung die einzig zulässige bzw. objektive. Womit wir wieder dabei sind, das Meneleus Recht hat mit seiner Aussage


----------



## Schnatti (26. Oktober 2011)

> Was mich noch gestört hat war die Ansage von Metzen "Es wird Krieg geben" und dann sieht man im Trailer die schönen saftigen grünen Hügel und majestätischen Berge von einer neuen Welt, ein paar Gebäude die neue Rasse und Klasse ja und dann... kein Krieg



Blizz meinte vielleicht das Buffed Forum mit der Aussage


----------



## Firun (26. Oktober 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Blizz meinte vielleicht das Buffed Forum mit der Aussage



Manchmal könnte man es meinen   

und nun back to Topic plz


----------



## J_0_T (26. Oktober 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Manchmal könnte man es meinen
> 
> und nun back to Topic plz



ich habe so das gefühl das es weiter flames hageln wird. 


aber meine meinung zu dem topic... man sollte nur anfangen zu jammern wenn man wirklich das endprodukt vor sich hat. Wird sich bestimmt eh noch einiges ändern und sich jetzt über ungelegene eier den kopf zu zerbrechen is eh für den anus


----------



## Blackout1091 (27. Oktober 2011)

ich steh auf pandabären


----------



## Omidas (27. Oktober 2011)

Will auch mal kurz meine Meinung kundtun.

Das Problem, was ich mit dem Addon habe ist, das der großteil mir schlich und ergreifend egal sin. 
Petkämpfe und Pandaren finde ich weder schlecht noch gut. Ich finde sie persönlich gesaht einfach
uninteressant. Und das ist eines der beiden Probleme die >ich< mit dem Addon habe. Es begeistert
mich in zu geringem Maße.
PvE Challenge Modus finde ich eine super Sache. Vor allem Aufgrund der Itemnormalisierung. Die
verspricht auch mit höhrem Gear einen gewissen Fun an Instanzen, der bei WotLK und Cata mit der
Zeit kaum mehr gegeben war.
Mörderball im PvP - Dieses System fand ich bereits in War super interessant und denke dass das auch
in WoW sehr lustig wird.
Das Talentsystem finde ich eher gt. Es wird zwar nicht die totale flexibilität bieten, aber zumindest mehr
als jetzt. Hatte in Cata ca 8-10 Skillungen für meinen Priester gehabt. Shadow, Holy, Diszi, Holy PvP, etc
Und ich denke da habe ich die bestehenden möglichkeiten gut ausgereizt. Mit dem neuejn System wirds
sicher mehr als 10 Möglichkeiten geben. Wird zwar in vielen Fällen darauf hinaus laufen das es DIE
Skillung für einen Boss geben wird, wo die einzige Individualität darin besteht welches sinnfreie Talent 
(zB Magier kann aussuchen welchen Boni sheepen kriegt bei Ragi^^) man neben der optimalen Skillung 
mit nimmt, aber das ist immer noch mehr als jetzt.

Aber mein zweites Problem, was ich mit dem Addon habe überwiegt das leider:


> In Mists of Pandaria, the Raid Finder will be the appropriate transition from running dungeons to Normal raids.


Man soll also erst den LFRaidfinder nutzen um dann den Normalmodus zu machen um dann schlussendlich
den Hardmode spielen zu können? 3 mal den gleichen Content? Ich hatte jetzt schon bei 2 Mal öfters einen 
sehr sehr starken würgreiz 

Auch wenn das Addon paar gute Sachen verspricht. 3 Mal den gleichen Content und ein Setting was mich
nicht so richtig gewinnt .... das reicht halt für mich nicht.

Hoffe man kann den Gedankengang versteehn. Will nicht WoW schlecht reden oder das Addon an und für sich.
Denn auch ich denke, dass es nicht schlecht wird. Nur eben auch nicht Gut.


----------



## jeef (27. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin weder erfreut noch irgendwie negativ dem AddOn gegenüber eingestellt.
Warum? Es liegt noch so weit in der Zukunft das es mir selbst bei Release egal ist...
wer spielt schon noch in ca. 1 Jahr WoW ;O Für mich persönlich könnte mich nicht
mal Blizzard zu Vorfreude animieren wenn sie wirklich alles Umsätzen würden in diesem
AddOn was ich gerne hätte.

Aber ich kann schon die extreme Hass-Propaganda der Leute und genauso die
Lobeshymnen verstehen bei den aktuellen Spielern gerade bei diesem AddOn.

Schlechter als Cata kann es kaum werden =)


----------



## Trypio (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Petkämpfe kommen mir sehr bekannt vor... ein Spiel mit dem namen *Wizard #101 *beinhaltet ähnliches.

Ansonsten... danke für diesen WoW Hass Beitrag... 

nach dem zweiten Absatz hab ich eigentlich nur noch gelesen: 

_"Schlagt mich, schlagt mich doller, immer härter bitte Schlagt mich!"_ 

Dass Addon ist noch in sooo weiter Ferne... denkt bitte an Cataklysm... damals wurde der Pfad der Titanen angekündigt und was kam?... nüscht!

Es kann sich im laufe der weiteren Entwicklung noch soooo viel ändern es lohnt sich einfach nicht darüber zu diskutieren!


----------



## Nexus.X (27. Oktober 2011)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Das neue Individuele Talentsystem (I ROFL`D)
> 
> Ich kapier den Hausverstand von Blizzard nicht.
> 
> ...


Würden sie wohl nicht und genau da liegt das Problem. Ich hab mich letztens mal bei Manaflask umgeschaut (wird man ja öfter hingeschickt, keine Ahnung ob die wirklich Kompetent sind, halte von Guides nicht viel, aber als Ansatz reichts) und danach ein wenig die Raidequipten Spieler in Sturmwind angeschaut. Von knapp 50 Leuten hatte einer (Zahl 1 !) eine Skillung die mehr als ~3 Punkte von der Guideskillung abgewischen ist. Versuch mir nicht weißzumachen, dass Leute die kaum CC setzen können (das Spieleverhalten der meisten die ich betrachtete kenne ich) ihre Skillung selbst zusammengebaut haben.

Davon abgesehn versteh ich nicht ganz wieso "weniger Talentpunkte" mit "weniger Individualität" assoziiert wird. 90% der derzeiten Talentpunkte sind sowieso ein Must-Have wenn man aus seinem Char genug rausholen will ohne dabei geflamt zu werden.

Ich z.B. werd ständig angemacht weil ich als Frost-DK Krankheitendauer statt Krankheitenschaden skille, einfach weil ich das nachsetzen sowieso schon ständig vergesse und so zumindest für mich ein Vorteil daraus entsteht. Flamt mich als Noob wenn ihr wollt, aber es zeigt doch wie intolerant ein Teil der Community gegenüber Individualität ist.
Nun will Blizzard einen Strich ziehn und einfach alles streichen was man sonst sowieso aus Routine skillen würde und lässt nurnoch das drin was keinen effektiven Nutzen hat und somit eigentlich mehr Individualität bringt als vorher, da die Talent jetzt darauf ausgelegt werden nicht 100% nützlich zu sein.
Sollte Blizzard das ganze anständig und konsequent durchziehen gäbe es mehr Freiheit als die 6 Jahre zuvor.




Bandit schrieb:


> *7.* *Nein Pandaren sind nicht ok. Sie sind SCHWACHSINN und verwässern das klassische Fantasy-Setting nur noch mehr*. Ich finde sie einfach
> nur unsinnig.


Fantasie hat keine spezifische Definition, ergo ... falsch! Der Rest ist eigene Meinung. (Gegen die nichts spricht, nur bitte nicht als Fakt/Tatsache darstellen)



Akium schrieb:


> Richtig. Die Lore in WoW war schon immer so flach und banal, dass man sie ruhig passend biegen konnte wie man wollte, weil es sich eh von Grund auf um Schwachsinn handelte.
> 
> Man bekommt unvermeidlich und offensichtlich den Eindruck, dass es sich bei WoW tatsächlich nur noch um eine Cash-Cow handelt, die solange gemolken wird, bis sie entgültig umfällt.
> ...


Spiele sind noch nie was anderes als eine "Cash-Cow" gewesen, ob manche das einsehen wollen oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant ... alles andere wäre auch Nonsens bei Firmen die Geld verdienen wollen.
Was die Story anbelangt weiß ich nicht was manche von einem Spiel ab 12 erwarten dass darauf zielt, dass auch Spieler mit jenem Alter und sogar darunter verstehen sollen was vor sich geht.
Wenn ich ein literarisches Meisterwerk möchte suche ich persönlich mir gewiss kein Computerspiel aus.
Aber wer weiß wie andere das handhaben ...



rokn schrieb:


> Im übrigen würde ich denen Thread auch im offiziellen Forum posten. Das Problem ist nur, dass trotz 4 Jahren WoW ich im offiziellen Forum nicht mehr posten darf. Hast du keinen Account, hast du keine Meinung (zu haben).


Ohne jetzt irgendwie die freie Meinungsäußerung anfechten zu wollen, aber wenn ich sehe was schon von den *eigenen* Spielern für Tiraden kommen, möchte ich nicht wissen wie das Forum aussähe wenn dort auch noch nach Aufmerkssamkeit suchende Fans anderer Spiele dazu kämen. Daher bin ich ganz froh, dass man einen Account brauch.



bkeleanor schrieb:


> 2. PvP rückt in den vordergrund...beide fraktionen können aber pandas spielen...sieht eher nach einem bündnis aus.


Ich sehe das eher andersrum, grade dadurch dass der Krieg in den Vordergrund rückt und auf Pandaria ausbricht müssen sich die Fellknäule entscheiden wem sie angehören wollen. Zumindest meine Auffassung davon.



Fröstler schrieb:


> Also zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass Blizzard sehr wenig auf die "Community" eingeht - was hier manche behaupten - denn die machen einfach was sie wollen und fabrizieren irgendein Zeugs, was von keinem je erwünscht wurde bzw in der Mehrheit - da gibts 1000 andere Dinge - die, die Spieler verlangen.


Leider ist der eine Teil deines Posts subjektiv und der andere Teil falsch und trotzdem stellst du gefühlt alles als Tatsache da. 
Sehr vieles wurde sich gewünscht, sehr vieles wird sich gewünscht und sehr vieles wurde/wird auch umgesetzt ... nur weil das nicht immer der eigenen Meinung entspricht heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Blizzard macht was sie wollen. Das ist schlicht und einfach eine haltlose Unterstellung.

Um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen: 
Da wäre Naxxramas, Dualspec, über die Zandalari hin bis zu so "Kleinigkeiten" (hab kein Heildruiden gehabt, daher Kleinigkeit für mich) wie die Retro-Baum-Glyphe. Dort haben sie zwar nicht die Mechanik des CD geändert aber den Spielern ihre geliebte Zahnstochergestalt zurückgegeben, wenn auch nur temporär ... sowas schimpft sich dann zwar eher Kompromiss, aber ich hoffe es ist klar worauf ich hinaus möcht.
Ich behaupte nicht, dass sie auf alles eingehn (zum Glück, denn wer weiß wie WoW dann wäre - will ich mir garnicht vorstellen), aber sie werden definitiv hellhörig wenn etwas von einer bedeutenden Mehrheit angesprochen wird.



Omidas schrieb:


> Man soll also erst den LFRaidfinder nutzen um dann den Normalmodus zu machen um dann schlussendlich
> den Hardmode spielen zu können? 3 mal den gleichen Content? Ich hatte jetzt schon bei 2 Mal öfters einen
> sehr sehr starken würgreiz
> 
> ...


Ich denke nicht, dass ambitionierte Spieler wirklich jeden Rang durchkriechen müssen, damit sie dort ankommen wo sie wollen. Auch zu WotLK Zeiten (und bestimmt einige mal mehr, erinner mich nur nicht mehr wirklich) konnte man Naxxramas 25er clearen ohne je in einer Hero gewesen zu sein. (Jaja, ich weiß, Freeloot-Raid ... denke aber mein Gedankengang ist verständlich).
Der reguläre Weg ist eher für den Durchschnittsspieler, "darüber" kann man das ganze bestimmt etwas für sich abkürzen. 

PS an den TE: 
Nächstes mal möglichst keine noch nicht wirklich definierbare Unterstellung in den Titel schreiben, vielleicht klappts dann besser mit der Diskussion.
Denn auch wenn es nicht so offensichtlich offensiv wie manch anderer Thread rüberkommt ist es schon irgendwie provokant.
Wie heißt es so schön und sagte hier auch bereits jemand: "Der erste Eindruck zählt" und das auch bei Überschriften, vorallem wenn der Inhalt anscheinend durch relativ konstruktive Darstellung aus dem Rest an geistigen Ergüssen herrausstechen soll. 
Vor allem den wichtigsten Teil, nämlich "imo - in my opinion - meiner Meinung nach" richtig ausschreiben, damit auch klar und deutlich rüberkommt, dass es deine eigene Ansicht ist. 

PS an jenen, welchen über mir:
Diskussionen und Kommunikation ist nicht das verwerfliche, sondern die unnötige Streiterei und "Haterei" gegen die andere Front.


----------



## Akium (27. Oktober 2011)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Spiele sind noch nie was anderes als eine "Cash-Cow" gewesen, ob manche das einsehen wollen oder nicht ist völlig irrelevant ... alles andere wäre auch Nonsens bei Firmen die Geld verdienen wollen.
> Was die Story anbelangt weiß ich nicht was manche von einem Spiel ab 12 erwarten dass darauf zielt, dass auch Spieler mit jenem Alter und sogar darunter verstehen sollen was vor sich geht.
> Wenn ich ein literarisches Meisterwerk möchte suche ich persönlich mir gewiss kein Computerspiel aus.
> Aber wer weiß wie andere das handhaben ...



Falsch. Als eine Cash-Cow bezeichnet man ein Massenprodukt, welches in Sachen Entwicklung intern längst auf hintere Prioritäten abgerutscht ist. 
Es wird nach dem Minimalprinzip am Leben erhalten und maximal ausgepresst. Es fährt ordentliche Gewinne ein, bei aufs Nötigste reduzierten Kosten. 
Schwer zu balancierende wirkliche Innovationen wie z.B. Pfad der Titanen fliegen raus. Irgendwelche leicht zu implementierende/balancierende Dinge werden als Innovation vermarktet. 
Juhu... Unser in Mexico gebauter VW Käfer hat nun einen ungeregelten Kat. Wie innovativ. 
Umsätze werden nicht mehr durch die Qualität des Produktes selbst generiert, sondern durch kaufbare Pets z.B. 

Solch ein Produkt ist der Liebling des Kaufmanns im Betrieb, während es vom technischen Leiter nichtmal mehr mit dem Hinterteil betrachtet wird. 

Hierfür ist WoW ein Musterbeispiel. Der Zenith an Kundschaft (zumindest US/EU) ist überschritten, der Zenith an Qualität schon lange.. 
Das Game war ein Meilenstein, ist nach wie vor unglaublich erfolgreich. 
Nur eins ist vollkommen klar. Der Tiefgang den ehemals das Spiel vorgab, wurde nach und nach immer weiter abgeflacht. 
Die Zeiten eines Jeff Kaplan "Tigole" sind nunmal vorbei. 

Solche Leute arbeiten eben an neuen AAA-Produkten, und nicht mehr an der alten Tante WoW. 

Da spricht natürlich nichts dagegen, weil jede Firma nunmal dazu da ist Geld zu verdienen. 
Nur eins ist auch klar. Ein Kunde der ein AAA-Produkt abonniert hat, wird mittelfristig abspringen wenn er nur B- erhält. 
Man hat durch die soziale Vernetzung der Kundschaft bei diesem Produkt den Vorteil, das Ding wirklich enorm überdehnen zu können, bis es dann irgendwann tatsächlich zum Cut kommt. 
Es wird jedoch auch genug Leute geben die mit B- gut leben können. Also, was solls. Die Bildzeitung wird auch öfter verkauft als die FAZ.. 

Man schaue sich nur den Trailer an: Da kommt der gute alte böse Illidan und diverse alte Bosse aus der Mottenkiste .. Warum wohl ? Weil man ausser Pandabärchen und Asiahauch ansonsten rein gar nichts zu zeigen hat. Gähnende Leere. 
Man schaue sich dagegen mal den Trailer von GuildWars2 an. Hier wird einiges offensichtlich.. 




Zur Lore: Natürlich erwarte ich in einem Onlinespiel keine hohe Qualität an literarischer Basis. Ich wundere mich nur, wie Gegner sowie die Befürworter sich immer auf die besagte Lore berufen, wo doch jeder weiss, dass sie in Game wie ein Kaugummi gedehnt und gezogen wird , ganz nach Bedarf. Sich hierauf zu berufen ist schon in Anbetracht der vollkommen banalen Inhalte der Lore vollkommen albern. Echt amüsant, wie sich hier manch "Lore-Intellektuelle" aufplustern als hätten sie mit höherer Literatur zu tun, obwohl es eigentlich eher peinlich sein müsste, zu outen, dass man sich mit diesem Dünnpfiff länger als 10 Minuten befasst hat.


----------



## Grimbär (27. Oktober 2011)

Alter da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs wenn man das hier liest:

Ein Weiser Mann hatte mal gesagt: " Im Leben haben wir immer 3 Möglichkeiten" "Love it" "Leave it" oder "Do it"

Da "Do it" in diesem Fall nicht funktioniert weil es nicht in euch liegt Blizz Vorzuschreiben wie sie Geld verdienen. bLeibt euch noch 2 Möglichkeiten.

Also WTF hört auf rumzujammern, es gibt nochn RL wenn euch das Spiel nicht mehr gefällt.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Oktober 2011)

so flauschig


----------



## Fedaykin (27. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> so flauschig



whoooozaaaaa


----------



## TheGui (27. Oktober 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> Man soll also erst den LFRaidfinder nutzen um dann den Normalmodus zu machen um dann schlussendlich
> den Hardmode spielen zu können? 3 mal den gleichen Content? Ich hatte jetzt schon bei 2 Mal öfters einen



Jeder mit 2 funktionierenden Gehirnhälften und ner Gilde wird wie jetzt mit normalmodes anfangen...

Für Casuals und motorisch unbegabte soll dagegen der Raidfinder die Quelle für Erfahrung und Equip sein die ihn "normalmode Raidfähig" machen wird!


----------



## Omidas (27. Oktober 2011)

Das ist nun die Frage wie es wird.

Blizzard hat es nunmal so angekündigt, das der LFR die Heros in Ihrer Funktion ersetzen sollen.
Heros sollen für die Punkte da sein und der LFR zum equipen. Und in Cata hätten die wenigsten
direkt nach 85 und 85iger normalen Dungeons sehr erfolgreich raiden gehen können.
Wenn der Übergang ins Raidgeschehen nur annähernd so wird wie in Cata würden die meisten
den ganzen Weg gehen. Und ich müsste dann die Gilde wechseln oder 3 mal den Content machen.
Könnte natürlich so sein, das der Einstiegsraid so getuned ist, dass das auch ohne LFR gut ausgeht.
Doch so klingt das, zumindest im Moment, nunmal nicht


----------



## Akium (27. Oktober 2011)

Grimbär schrieb:


> Alter da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs wenn man das hier liest:
> 
> Ein Weiser Mann hatte mal gesagt: " Im Leben haben wir immer 3 Möglichkeiten" "Love it" "Leave it" oder "Do it"




Aha. Es gibt immer nur 3 Möglichkeiten. .	Hier das ist nen Beitrag in dem jemand von dem "WARUM MoP schlecht ist ...." redet. Überschrift lesen ftw. 
Mit deinen drei beschränkten Antworten da oben, wurde noch kein "warum" dieser Erde beantwortet. 

Es ist kein Beitrag, in dem die Leute abstimmen bzw die Botschaft vermitteln, ob sie weiter WoW spielen, oder aufhören...etc..pp. Von daher wären deine 3 faszinierenden Antworten allesamt eher frei von jedem Sinn. 

Ich lese die Bildzeitung nicht, trotzdem interessiert es mich, warum sie so erfolgreich ist. Wenn du alles im Leben mit den drei banalen Möglichkeiten der reichlich begrenzten Scheuklappen-Egoperspektive, nach der keiner gefragt hat, lösen willst, wundert es mich nicht, dass du bei mehr als drei Sätzen "Augenkrebs" bekommst. Aber sorry. Ich vergas. Wir sind ja in nem WoW Forum. 

Ja. Ich finde es recht spannend und interessant, dass ein Unternehmen z.B. trotz sinkender Abos höhere Umsätze/Gewinne fährt, weil es den verbleibenden Kunden Pets für Geld verkauft. Aber sorry. Ich vergas. Wir sind ja in nem WoW Forum.


----------



## Eyora (27. Oktober 2011)

> Im übrigen würde ich denen Thread auch im offiziellen Forum posten. Das Problem ist nur, dass trotz 4 Jahren WoW ich im offiziellen Forum nicht mehr posten darf. Hast du keinen Account, hast du keine Meinung (zu haben).



Den Satz verstehe ich jetzt irgendwie nicht?!
Wenn du seit 4 Jahren spielst, wieso hast denn dann keinen Account?
Wenn du keinen Account hast, also nicht spielst, wieso lässt du dich dann über das neue Addon aus?

Oder hast du einen Account und wurdest nur aus den offiziellen Foren gesperrt?



> wer spielt schon noch in ca. 1 Jahr WoW ;O



Ich und viele andere auch, da man gerade erst unterschrieben hat, das ganze nächste Jahr zu spielen... aber auch sonst würde ich es spielen, ich finde die Bären echt knuffig und WoW macht eh sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Derulu (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag mal das dazu (mach einer sollte das vll. lesen und mal darüber nachdenken, was der Herr hier sagt)...

_"I was one of the many who purchased a Blizzcon Virtual ticket.

I was with my roommate, watching the Opening Ceremony Friday night. When the trailer played, I was sure it was a joke. I figured that since the "Mists of Panderia" trademark thing had leaked, they decided to prank us and then say "Nope, jk, heres the real xpack."

Even the racials seemed to be trolling. But the "jk" never came. Blizzcon kept rolling forward full steam and it hit me: The Pandas were for real.

My first words to my roommate were "I think I might actually be done with WoW." My roommate, sometimes wiser than I, said "I dont know yet. What if it turns out so be a lot of fun?"

So, over the next two days, I sat with my friends and watched all the panels and interviews. I payed close attention to what was said and tried my best to be unbiased. And, it happened slowly, my opinion changed.

Blizzard has given the Panderan a rich culture and a specific way of thinking. A history that goes back beyond the sundering with their own struggles and accomplishments. They have an identity beyond "Look, its Pandas."

And the Horde and Alliance? With Deathwing finally defeated they are left with a world thats broken, land thats ruined, and a lot of stuff thats on fire. Supplies are strained if not running out and tempers are flaring. Then, unmasked by the Cataclysm, they find an entire land unspoiled by disaster and ripe for exploiting.

I mean, Garrosh and Varian have pretty much been poking eachother repeatedly with sharp sticks. Imagine what both would do to gain the upper hand (and bigger stick)?

Then theres the Sha, physical manifestations of bad juju... and after three expansions of doom, gloom, and death, the broken and hurting members of both factions have plenty of bad juju.

All of this information given to us by the people who know and love this world. People who spoke of it with such enthusiasm. They, who have one of the most enduring franchises in video games, believe in what they are putting forward.

Kneejerk reactions and first impressions are fine but they warrant further inspection. And it was this inspection that led not only the story, history, and implications to change my mind but the passion and fervor with which they were given.

I have turned from wanting to quit to wanting to try it out. Am I saying its all going to be wonder, sunshine, and unicorns pooping rainbows? No. What i am saying is that it -could- be. And Blizzard has done a lot over the last seven years to earn my trust.

They asked "Come with us, come see what were doing here." So, Ill give it a shot. I mean, my roommate said it: "What -if- it turns out to be a lot of fun?" _"

Quelle

Vielleicht nicht immer gleich wüten, sobald man etwas hört, sondern sacken lassen und sich mit etwas Abstand Gedanken machen...


----------



## Arothos (27. Oktober 2011)

Wow. Hier ist alles vertreten, von sachlicher diskussion bis geheule, und flamen und OT.



Will nur eins loswerden was hier bisher nur 1 person schlau erschien:


Was macht der krieg auf pandaria?



Ein neuer kontinent wird entdeckt und er ist von keiner der bekämpfenden Fraktionen eingenommen....

Er ist groß, rohstoffreich, hat eine gute lage um den Feind anzugreifen...


Denkt mal um die ecke....Wir bringen nicht einfach nur den Krieg Alli vs horde nach pandaria sondern Kämpfen UM PANDARIA. 

Der Krieg soll uns den Kontinent erobern. Was sonst will eine großmacht da?

Sowas gabs auch oft genug im RL wenn man sich die Geschichte anguckt. Es ist eine logische schlacht (Wobei man jetzt wieder philosophieren könnte, ob krieg sinnvoll ist usw.) die viel bringt, wenn sie auch viel nimmt so wie das halt standard bei Krieg ist.


Für mich der perfekte schauplatz, da der krieg dann nicht nur bedeutet jo das wars alli/horde gewinnt sondern das der krieg ein großes zwischenziel liefert, welches man sogar mit ner base im Arathi vergleichen kann:

Die nimmt man nicht ein für Honor-points sondern für ressourcen und um von da aus weiter zu ziehen und noch mehr basen einzunehmen bis man die dominante Fraktion ist.

&#8364;: 





> Die Petkämpfe kommen mir sehr bekannt vor... ein Spiel mit dem namen Wizard #101 beinhaltet ähnliches.



Sorry, aber... Wie kann es sein das bei petkämpfen dir irgendein schlecht umgesetzter Pokemon klon in den sinn kommt?


Mfg, Aro


----------



## mifu69 (27. Oktober 2011)

[quote name='myxemio' date='26 October 2011 - 07:10' timestamp='1319608588' post='3169731']
glaube nicht daran - jetzt sind alle am meckern, und stehen dann bei Media Markt im Mitternachtsverkauf und sind die, die ALL ihre Chars Realmfirst hochgezockt haben 


Und viele von denen die jetzt hier rum motzen werden wohl schon ihre Chars auf 90 haben wenn die meistens noch am installieren sind(mir lief Cata nach 3 tagen schon der erste 85er-Worg über den weg)

Denkt an *Cata* der erste war ja schon nach gut 7 stunden auf 85 . 

Und viele die so schnell wie es geht auf 90 sein wollen werden auch wieder anfangen zum zu meckern das sie das spiel dann langweilt (aber erst denn dicken Molli machen und über die anderen lästern die es langsamer angehen lassen wollen)

Ich freue mich schon auf die Panda und das obwohl ich schon etwas älter als 30 bin


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Villeicht nicht immer gelich wüten, sobald man etwas hört, sondern sacken lassen und sich mit etwas Abstand Gedanken machen...



Das kann aber nicht jeder. Manche sind psychisch aufgrund ihres Alters noch nicht so weit entwickelt, andere haben diese Entwicklung irgendwie übersprungen.


----------



## Blasto (27. Oktober 2011)

Warum sich alle über die Pandabären aufregen kann ich selber nicht nachvollziehen. Was mich selber viel mehr stört sind die neuen Features die Blizzard angekündigt hat.

Blizzard stand ja wirlich mal für gute Qualität und es ga ja eine Zeit wo es wirklich gestimmt hat das sie ein Feature nur rausbringen wenn sie von dem auch wirklich überzeugt sind. Nur mittlerweile nehme ich das ihnen nicht mehr ab. Deshalb befürchte ich das Feature wie etwa das Pet battle system nur lieblos eingefügt wird ohne wirkliche Motivation, was dazu fürhen wird das niemand dem Feature eine beachtung schenken wird wie etwa Archälogie was nur hart eingesessene hochgeskillt haben.

Hinzu kommt das Mists of Pandaria das erste Addon sein wird ohne einen großen Feind. Mir ist ja natürlich bewusst das es mit jedem Addon schwieriger wird einen Oberbösewicht zu finden der das Kaliber eines Arthas oder Illidan hat. Nur ist es jetzt schon klar dass es im Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde zu einer Pat Situation kommen wird, da man keine der beiden Fraktionen benachteiligen darf/kann.

Sehr störend finde ich auch das neue Talentsystem, wobei ich kaum glaube das es wirklich denn Weg in das Addon schaffen wird. Es bietet vielleicht wirklich mehr Variations möglichkeiten aber es fühlt sich durch die völlige minimalisierung so gleichgültig an.


----------



## Derulu (27. Oktober 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt das Mists of Pandaria das erste Addon sein wird ohne einen großen Feind. Mir ist ja natürlich bewusst das es mit jedem Addon schwieriger wird einen Oberbösewicht zu finden der das Kaliber eines Arthas oder Illidan hat. Nur ist es jetzt schon klar dass es im Krieg zwischen Allianz und Horde zu einer Pat Situation kommen wird, da man keine der beiden Fraktionen benachteiligen darf/kann.



Und hier muss ich dich korrigieren:

BC hatte keinen ultimativen End-Gegner, der auf das Ende der Welt aus wahr und omnipräsent...Illidan kam gerade mal im Schattenmondtal vor

Classic hatte noch nicht mal das, Classic hatte mit jedem Raidpatch eine kleinere Bedrohung...zuerst Ragnaros, dann C'thun und die Q'iraj, dann Kel'thuzad...keiner dieser Gegner wurde als großer EWndboss aufgebauscht, der ab einem Event VOR oder bei Release auf die Zerstörung der Welt hinarbeitet

"Endbosse", die die geamte Welt bedrohen, um die sich das ganze Addon dreht und welche im ganzen Addon drohen, gibt es erst seit WotLk und Arthas


----------



## Blasto (27. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und hier muss ich dich korrigieren:
> 
> BC hatte keinen ultimativen End-Gegner, der auf das Ende der Welt aus wahr und omnipräsent...Illidan kam gerade mal im Schattenmondtal vor


Das stimmt aber nicht Illidan war der Endboss von BC er war nur nicht wirklich präsent. Diesen Fehler gestand sich auch Blizzard ein, das war ja auch der Grund warum man Arthas X-mal in Wotlk gesehen hat.



> Classic hatte noch nicht mal das, Classic hatte mit jedem Raidpatch eine kleinere Bedrohung...zuerst Ragnaros, dann C'thun und die Q'iraj, dann Kel'thuzad...keiner dieser Gegner wurde als großer EWndboss aufgebauscht, der ab einem Event VOR oder bei Release auf die Zerstörung der Welt hinarbeitet
> 
> "Endbosse", die die geamte Welt bedrohen, um die sich das ganze Addon dreht und welche im ganzen Addon drohen, gibt es erst seit WotLk und Arthas


[/QUOTE]
Da muss ich dir die Frage stellen:"Würdest du Classic als das Storytechnisch beste Addon bezeichnen ?


----------



## Derulu (27. Oktober 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir die Frage stellen:"Würdest du Classic als das Storytechnisch beste Addon bezeichnen ?



Nein, das ist eindeutig Cata...ändert aber nichts daran, dass es nicht immer weltzerstörerische Macht geben muss, die die Existenz allen Lebens bedroht. Würde sich auch, jetzt vll. nicht beim 3. oder 4. Mal, allerdings irgendwann seltsam anfühlen, wenn sich die Weltenzerstörer quasi abklatschen..ist der Eine erledigt, steigt der Nächste aus dem Dunkel in den Ring (und vorher war er keine Bedrohung, aber als der vorherige Nemesisi abnippelt, kommt er auf die Idee, es ebenfalls zu versuchen)

Da finde ich ab und an eine Entschleunigung der Weltuntergänge ganz angenehm. Gerne auch mit einem Überschwappen eines Krieges auf eine eben erst entdeckte Insel, deren Rohstoffe beide Fraktionen, jetzt wo nach der gerade noch abgewandten Komplettzerstörung der Welt, ebendiese Rohstoffe, die es auf der Insel gibt, Mangelware sind und dringend benötigt würden


----------



## Glokdt (27. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich sag mal das dazu (mach einer sollte das vll. lesen und mal darüber nachdenken, was der Herr hier sagt)...
> 
> Quelle
> 
> Vielleicht nicht immer gleich wüten, sobald man etwas hört, sondern sacken lassen und sich mit etwas Abstand Gedanken machen...



Netter Mensch wie ich bin hier eine deutsche Fassung dieses schönen Beitrags, damit auch die Leute, die der englischen Sprache nicht mächtig sind etwas zu lesen haben:

Ich war einer von vielen, die sich ein virtuelles Blizzcon-Ticket geholt haben.

Mein Zimmerkollege hat zusammen mit mir die Eröffnungszeremonie am Freitag angesehen. Als der Trailer abgespielt wurde, war ich mir sicher, dass das ein Scherz ist. Ich dachte mir, da das "Mists of Pandaria" trademark schon geleaked wurde, wollen sie uns veräppeln und dann sagen "Nää, nur'n Witz - hier ist die echte Erweiterung."

Auch die Rassenboni sahen nach nem Witz aus. Aber das "nur'n Witz" kam nicht. Die Blizzcon rollte weiter mit Volldampf voraus und da wurde mir klar: Die meinen das mit den Pandas ernst.

Mein erster Kommentar zu meinem Zimmerkollegen war "ich glaub das war's für mich mit WoW." Mein Kollege, manchmal weiser als ich, sagte "Ich weiß noch nicht. Was, wenn das ganze verdammt viel Spaß machen wird?"

Die nächsten zwei Tage saß ich mit meinen Freunden da, und wir schauten uns die ganzen Panels und Interviews an. Ich habe mir alles, was gesagt wurde genau angehört und habe so gut es ging versucht, unbefangen an die Sache heranzugehen. Es geschah langsam, aber meine Meinung änderte sich.

Blizzard gab den Pandaren eine mannigfaltige Kultur und eine besondere Denkweise. Eine Geschichte, die weiter zurückreicht als die Große Teilung, mit ihren eigenen Problemen und Erfolgen. Sie haben eine Persönlichkeit, die mehr ist als "Hey schau mal, Pandas".

Und was ist mit der Horde und der Allianz? Nachdem Todesschwinge endlich besiegt ist, bleibt ihnen eine Welt die zerstört ist, verwüstetes Land, und viel Zeug das brennt. Rohstoffe sind seltener, wenn nicht sogar fast aufgebraucht, und die Stimmung ist gereizt. Dann finden sie, durch den Kataklysmus enthüllt, ein ganzes Land, verschont von Katastrophen und reif zur Ausbeute.

Ich sags mal so, Garrosh und Varian haben sich die ganze Zeit über mehr oder weniger gegenseitig dauernd mit spitzen Stöcken gepiekst. Stellt euch mal vor, was beide tun würden, um die Oberhand (und den größeren Stock) zu gewinnen?

Dann gibts da noch die/das Sha, physische Mainfestationen von schlechtem Juju (Voodoo)... und nach drei Erweiterungen voller Verdammnis, Finsternis und Tod haben die gebrochenen und verletzten Mitglieder beider Fraktionen ziemlich viel schlechtes Juju.

Diese ganzen Informationen bekamen wir von den Leuten, die diese Welt kennen und lieben. Menschen, die davon mit solch einer Begeisterung sprachen. Sie, die eines der beständigsten Computerspiele geschaffen haben, glauben an das, was sie uns eröffnet haben.

Reflexreaktionen und erste Eindrücke sind okay, sollten aber dazu führen, sich das ganze nochmal anzuschauen. Dieser zweite Blick war es, der nicht nur durch die Story, Geschichte und Implikationen, sondern auch durch die Leidenschaft und den Eifer, mit der sie vorgetragen wurden meine Meinung geändert hat.

Ich wollte aufhören, hab meine Meinung aber geändert und will es nun ausprobieren. Sage ich, dass es voller Wunder, Sonnenschein und Regenbogen furzenden Einhörnern sein wird? Nein. Ich sage, es -könnte- so sein. Und Blizzard hat in den vergangenen sieben Jahren viel getan, um mein Vertrauen zu gewinnen.

Sie sagen "Kommt mit uns, schaut euch an, was wir hier machen." Also werd ich's ausprobieren. Immerhin hat mein Kumpel gesagt: "Was, -wenn- es wirklich viel Spaß macht?"

-----

Puh.. auch wenns stellenweise holprig ist, sollte es doch großteils sinn ergeben. Flames bitte lieber über den Inhalt, als über die Übersetzung selbst. =D

Im übrigen entspricht dieser Post auch großteils meiner Meinung.

Glokdt


----------



## Arothos (27. Oktober 2011)

An die lore-Kritiker

Im Pen n paper von WoW (Release 2003 btw) gab es riesen teile die die Pandaren lore erklärt haben. Viele viele Seiten voller lore von ihnen.

Habs grad nachgeguckt, stimmt sogar.

Also, an alle die meinen die Lore sei schnell hingeklatscht, Nope. So ists leider nicht.


----------



## Derulu (27. Oktober 2011)

Arothos schrieb:


> Im Pen n paper von WoW (Release 2003 btw) gab es riesen teile die die Pandaren lore erklärt haben. Viele viele Seiten voller lore von ihnen.
> 
> Habs grad nachgeguckt, stimmt sogar.
> 
> Also, an alle die meinen die Lore sei schnell hingeklatscht, Nope. So ists leider nicht.



Genauso viele Seiten wie für die Trolle, welche eigentlich die umfangreichste "Geschichte" haben. Und im P&P waren/sind sie auch spielbar (aber auch Naga und Furbolgs)


----------



## krutoi (27. Oktober 2011)

Kherty65 schrieb:


> hmmm...
> 
> dann will ich auch mal nur schnell meinen Senf dazugeben , Ich persönlich sage jeder soll spielen was Ihm gefällt den einen gefällts den anderen nicht.
> ich werde schlicht und ergreifend dieses Addon überspingen, da das Asia Setting nicht meins ist. Wenn mir das nächtse dann wieder gefällt fange ich halt wieder an , die fünf Stufen sind schnell gemacht ... zum leveln halt dann Augen zu und durch ;-)) . Ich werde auf jedenfall den anderen denen es gefällt Ihren Spass damit gönnen.
> ...



Das ist bisher die beste Antwort in diesen Thread, zumindest von denen die ich gelesen habe. Ich teile zwar nicht deine Meinung zum neuen Addon aber die Einstellung finde ich super. Da könnten sich einige andere eine Scheibe abschneiden.
Von mir haste dafür jedenfalls ein Plus bekommen.

Gerade bei solchen Sachen gehen die Meinungen so weit auseinander, dass es den Entwicklern einfach unmöglich ist ein Addon zu entwickeln das allen gefällt. Wenn es euch nicht gefällt spielt es nicht. Steigt wie Kherty65 dann zum nächsten Addon wieder ein. Evtl gefällt das dann euch und den anderen nicht.


----------



## Harml3ss (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt mal die ganzen 8 Seiten dieses Threads verfolgt...und frage mich immer:

Was wollen die MoP-Gegner denn mehr? Vor allen Dingen, was soll "mehr" kommen, was nicht andere MMOs auch haben? Ich denke mal, daß auch für so ein "schmales" Addon (von dem noch nicht sehr viel bekannt ist) doch sehr viel Manpower gebraucht wird. Das Ganze kostet nicht unwesentlich Geld & Zeit. Ich würds sehr übertrieben und vor allen Dingen sehr dämlich finden, wenn eine neues Addon mit einem riesigen Haufen von neues Feature daher kommt und einen User erschlägt. Man darf ja nicht davon ausgehen, daß der durchschnittliche WoW-Spieler mehr als 20 Stunden/Monat zockt. Bei der Anzahl von Kunden kann ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 

Zunächst einmal ist es verfrüht sich darüber heiß zu reden, warum das Addon das bislang schlechteste wird, weil es gerade angekündigt wurde. Gut, man lässt natürlich jedem User seine Meinung, aber ich finde das Prinzip, was dahinter steckt ein wenig - sagen wir es - niedlich.

Die Community wird durch eben solche - nennen wir es Meinungsäusserungen - grundsätzlich negativ gefärbt. Warum? Weil vielfach dann die Rede davon ist, daß die Leute immer schreien: Mehr Content! Mehr Epixxe! Mehr Herausforderungen! etc etc - damit es nach 2 - 3 Monaten heißt: zu schwer! zu hart! nicht zu schaffen! Mehr NERF! aber....

Dann treffen diese Leute auf die (selbst ernannten oder eingebildeten) Pro's, die dann zurückschreien: zu casual! zu einfach! kaputtgenerft! Erfolge/Inis/Raids nix mehr wert. Blablabla.

Bei so einer massiven Zahl von Spielern (=zahlende Kunden) verwundert es niemanden wirklich, wenn Blizzard irgendwann im laufenden Betrieb eines Addons dann realisiert, daß das *Spielerlebnis* möglicherweise für einen *Großteil* der Spieler (=zahlende Kunden) leiden könnte, wenn man den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht ein wenig *anpassst* (Fachjargon: nerfen). Oder doch?

Btt:

Auch wenn ich mich schon sehr diebisch darauf gefreut hatte, daß die Whine/Flame/Bash/Fanboy-Threads wieder losgehen, ist es dennoch erstaunlich, daß dieser Thread grösstenteils sehr sachlich bei der Thematik bleibt und damit nicht so massiv ausufert, wie ich es eigentlich erwartet hatte. Aber nichtsdestotrotz ist es nur ein Spiel, was für einen großen Kreis an Usern produziert wird. Allerdings muß das ganze Addon weiterhin dafür sorgen, daß Blizzard Marktführer bleibt und damit vernünftige Zahlen schreiben kann. Blizzard ist mittlerweile mit WOW viel zu groß geworden als auf einen geringen Anteil an Beschwerden reagieren zu müssen oder zu können.

Wenn man (hypothetisch) sich WOW unter dem Entwicklungsstand vorstellen würde, den soviele Leute fordern, wären höchstwahrscheinlich aufgrund der wachsenden Komplexität, dem hohen Anspruch, der enorm steigenden Schwierigkeitsgrade und beinahe unmöglich aufwändigen Encountern schon mehr als die Hälfte aller Accounts gekündigt worden. 

Zusammenfassend folgendes: 

Ich akzeptiere nur zu gern die Meinung des TEs, da diese uns allen freisteht. Ich stimme Ihm in keinem Punkt zu. Ich stelle allerdings erneut fest, daß ein WOW-Spieler wohl kaum von Blizzard richtig zufriedengestellt werden kann, weil jeder seine subjektive Sichtweise dazu hegt, was denn alles an "neuen" Features (Housing, etc) als Versatzstück aus einem anderen MMO übernommen und in WOW integriert werden sollte. Es wird jedoch nichts an der Einstellung der Firma Blizzard ändern, die nunmal damit gewaltige Gewinne erwirtschaftet. Ganz einfach. Aber das wird sich wohl niemals in der Community ändern.


----------



## Fedaykin (28. Oktober 2011)

Eine Sache verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht. Und dies scheint bei Blizzard eine Besonderheit zu sein.

Sobald der Entwickler etwas Neues ankündigt, egal was, wird erst einmal gemeckert, gemotzt und mit einer Kündigung gedroht. Warum bloß?

Verflixt und zugenäht hier tummel sich doch eigentlich nur Fans. Sonst würden wir hier nicht diskutieren. Hier verfassen Spieler Beiträge, welche bereits seit Jahren dieses Spiel spielen und fleißig Gebühren zahlen. 

Wenn irgendein Entwickler für was auch immer ein Update oder eine Erweiterung ankündigt ist es doch eigentlich üblich, dass gerade die Fans sich freuen, und sagen: "Wir vertrauen dem Entwickler der uns schon lange Jahre mit einer Sache so viel Spass bereitet hat." Die meisten Negativstimmen kommen doch meistens von ausserhalb, nicht von den Fans.

Bei Blizzard ist es genau anders herum. Am stärksten sieht man es noch bei D3. Am liebsten hätten doch die Fans ein D2 in besserer Optik....Bei Blizzard ist es üblich, dass gerade die hartgesottenen Fans über alles und jedes Detail meckern...

Bedenkt bitte immer eine Sache:

Kein Fortschritt ist ein Rückschritt.

Und aus diesem Grund sage ich: Blizzard wird schon wissen was sie tun. Ich vertraue darauf, dass auch dieses Addon mir Spass bereiten wird, und ich freude am Spielen haben werde.

Aber genau diese Ansicht scheint für einen Großteil der Fans ziemlich schwierig zu sein.


----------



## Fordtaurus (28. Oktober 2011)

Juhu! Endlich Cata... fast 1 Jahr nach release darf ich nun heute den Code eingeben, um "Wrath of the Lutschking" auf "Catastrophe" zu erweitern...

"Mist aus Pandaria" das schlechteste Addon.... Sorry Leute, aber dieser Thread ist ungefähr so sinnvoll, wie Tampons für eine 90ig jährige, oder ein Kinogutschein für einen blinden... Was spekuliert Ihr über ungelegte Eier... Freut Euch des (virtuellen) Lebens das Patch 4.3 bald life geht und Ihr dann moggen könnt was das Zeug hält und Schwingi klatschen dürft . 

Habe gestern mit nem Freund gesprochen, welcher sooo überrascht war, das Blizzdas Addon "MoP" eventuell genauso gestallten wird, wie er es sich gewünscht hat. Pandaren als spielbare Rasse für BEIDE Fraktionen, Mönch als neue Klasse. An diejenigen, welche anti-MoP sind und an jene welche pro-MoP sind, wartet doch einfach ab, bis dieses Addon in die Betaphase geht. Dann könnt Ihr Euch drüber aufregen, dass das oder das schlecht oder gut ist. Keiner von uns weiss nichts genaues, ausser das, was Blizz bekannt gibt. Also immer schön den Ball flach halten und spart doch einfach Eure Energie bis zur Beta von dem "Mist aus Pandaria" bzw, bis Ihr das Addon im Handel ergattern könnt.

Naja halt mein Senf dazu

So long



Ford


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Oktober 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Eine Sache verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht. Und dies scheint bei Blizzard eine Besonderheit zu sein.
> 
> Sobald der Entwickler etwas Neues ankündigt, egal was, wird erst einmal gemeckert, gemotzt und mit einer Kündigung gedroht. Warum bloß?
> 
> Verflixt und zugenäht hier tummel sich doch eigentlich nur Fans. Sonst würden wir hier nicht diskutieren. Hier verfassen Spieler Beiträge, welche bereits seit Jahren dieses Spiel spielen und fleißig Gebühren zahlen.


Wie schon mal gesagt: WoW-Bashing ist in dessen eigener Community seit Jahren gang und gäbe und es wird immer schlimmer und schlimmer. Seit WotLK konnte Blizzard in den Augen vieler Spieler nichts mehr richtig machen. WotLK war zu leicht, Cata anfangs zu schwer. Dann wurde es leichter gemacht, war auch Mist. In MoP wird eine Rasse spielbar eingeführt die bereits lange vor WoW im Warcraft-Universum existiert, aber aus schierer Unwissenheit sehen viele das Ende des Abendlandes.

Ich möchte nicht bei Blizzard arbeiten, denn angesichts solch verwöhnter Dauernörgler kann das eigentlich nicht wirklich Spaß machen.


----------



## Fedaykin (28. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht bei Blizzard arbeiten, denn angesichts solch verwöhnter Dauernörgler kann das eigentlich nicht wirklich Spaß machen.



Naja....

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Die Anzahl derer, welche hier rumheulen, meckern und motzen ist extrem gering. Und dies aus einem Grund. Wenn jemand zufrieden mit dem Spiel ist und einfach nur das Spiel spielen möchte, hat er doch keinen Grund in irgendeinem Forum in irgendwelchen "MoP ist scheisse"-Threads etwas zu schreiben. Ausser natürlich diejenigen, welche sich gerne in einem Forum tummeln, aber der Anteil ist verschwindent gering.

Wenn du hingegen der Meinung bist, dass alles scheiße ist und Blizzard doof wie Brot, weil sie nicht deine Ansicht vertreten und nicht dein! Addon entwickelt haben, gehst du schnurstracks ins Forum und meckerst rum. Gerade wenn du eigentlich weiterspielst, aber ein wenig Luft ablassen möchtest und nur deinen künstlichen Frust rauslassen möchtest. Es ist wie bei Hotelbewertungen im Internet. Wenige, denen etwas gefallen hat, schreiben dies auch in einer Bewertung nieder. Wenn du hingegen enttäuscht wurdest, schreibst du sofort etwas rein. D.h. dass es für ein Hotel vllt. 10 negative Bewertungen und 4 positive Bewertungen gibt, in Wirklichkeit aber 1000 Hotelgäste super zufrieden waren....

Von daher gebe ich auf die Weltuntergangsbeiträge nicht wirklich viel....wobei....amüsant sind sie allemal


----------



## Akium (28. Oktober 2011)

Harml3ss schrieb:


> Was wollen die MoP-Gegner denn mehr?



Spannende Questreihen, die nach Abschluß einen tatsächlichen "Wert" haben, und sich als Line durchs ganze Addon ziehen. z.B. Champion der Naaru, Hand of Adal... 

Sinnvolle Berufe, die auch im Endgame einen exclusiven Wert haben. Man nehme die upgradebaren Waffen der Schmiede in BC als Beispiel...
Keine herstellbaren BoEs die man sich banal für viel Gold kaufen kann. 

Questreihen, wie die, die man für den Kara-Schlüssel machen musste.. 

Klassenquest, an der man sich an langweiligen Abenden auch mal allein die Zähne ausbeissen kann. z.B. Hunterquest in Classic

Auf den einzelnen Char bezogene Mechaniken, die nicht mit jedem Contentschritt entwertet werden. Path of Titans. 
Nicht sowas dröges wie das derzeitige Erfolgssystem, welches sich nur an der Höhe einer Zahl wiederfindet.. 


Vielleicht ein Dungeonset, upgradebar .. 

15 neue 5er Instanzen, anstatt 6 oder 7 ...Sry. 6 oder 7 neue Instanzen sind für mich ein halbes Addon. 

Elitemobs zurück in die Questgebiete. Ja. Auch der Low-Level Content sollte seinen Reiz behalten, und halbwegs "gefährlich" sein. 

Gruppenquests zurück in die Questgebiete. 

Raus mit den BoA Items die den low-Levelcontent nochmals zusätzlich banalisieren und entwerten. 

Wo ist das Gefühl, wenn man durch ein Questgebiet schleicht, dass hinter jedem Baum die Gefahr lauern könnte ? 
Heute lauert da nen Mob 6 Level über einem selbst, und man haut ihn totzdem um... *gääähn* 

Ein Itemdesign, in Kombination mit Mechaniken, die zum Nachdenken anregen bzw auch andere Wege ermöglichen. Nicht wie heute. Im Grunde, je höher der das Itemlevel, je höher der Primärstat, umso besser. 
Blindes anlegen von Items. Gähn. 

In BC konnte man z.B. mit nen sehr schnellen blauen Waffe als Hunter und der richtigen Rotation manche Epics gnadenlos abziehen. 
Geht alles nimmer. 

Wetzsteine, Food farmen, Manatränke stackweise, Zauberöl, gute Munition besorgen... Sowas fand ich alles ziemlich roleplay-gerecht, um sich gegen dem Kampf gegen den ultimativen Bösewicht vorzubereiten. Sowas ist mir auch lieber, als mich zu nem Bosskampf zu porten, wo ich vorher 24 Fähigkeiten auswendig gelernt haben muss, und 1 Stunde Videos/Guides geschaut haben muss, weil sie vollkommen überfrachtet sind. Mittlerweile fühlt sich alles wie E-Sport an, und nicht wie nen RPG. 

Warum zum Teufel wird nicht das erspielbare Hardmode-Konzept aus Ulduar übernommen ? Alle fanden es cool. Zuviel Arbeit ? Zu schwer zu balancen ? 
Warum baut man dieses coole Konzept nicht in 5er Instanzen ein ? 

Wo sind solche Mobs wie der riesige Roboter auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, der plötzlich beim questen hinter einem stand, und einen ins jenseits beförderte. 
Ja, und 10 Level später hat man sich gerächt, ihm den Arsch versohlt, weil er einen so oft auf den Friedhof befördert hatte. 


Das sind so ein paar Ideen, die mir innerhalb von 3 Minuten einfallen, die das Spiel komplexer und aufregender machen würden. 
Sowas wäre mir bei weitem lieber als ne neue Rasse / Klasse / Haustierkämpfe. 

Die Prioritäten werden in Bereiche gelegt, die schlicht und ergreifend für mich nicht den Reiz der Welt der Kriegskunst ausmachen..


----------



## Derulu (28. Oktober 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Questreihen, wie die, die man für den Kara-Schlüssel machen musste..



Nein..aber mit Sicherheit NEIN...hab ich es schon gesagt? NEIN...N..E..I..N...(<<<- dies ist rein Persönliche Mwinung, subjektiv)
Und ich spiele vermutlich mind. so viel wie du (mit weitaus weniger Anteilnahme an Raids und Instanzen) und konnte elendslange Questreihen, nur um einen Raid besuchen zu dürfen, schon zu BC nicht unbedingt so ab (genausowenig wie wochenlanges Resitenzengear farmen, stundenlanges Mats farmen für Buffood und ähnliches...dies ist alles nur TIMESINK, Zeit, die man sinnvoller auch woanders einsetzen könnte und die nicht zwischen "talentierter" und "untalentierter" unterscheidet sondern die Spielerschaft, so wie in Classic teilweise, zwischen "hat viel Zeit" und "hat weniger" Zeit definierte....nicht umsonst hatte das Spiel zu Classic den Ruf, nur etwas für arbeitslose Nerds, die den ganzen Tag nicht aus dem Haus kommen, zu sein)



Akium schrieb:


> Elitemobs zurück in die Questgebiete. Ja. Auch der Low-Level Content sollte seinen Reiz behalten, und halbwegs "gefährlich" sein.
> 
> Gruppenquests zurück in die Questgebiete.



Genau DIESE Dinge sind die Dinge, die eine Vielzahl von kompletten Neulingen des Genres (es war die Rede von in etwa 80% Probeversionspieler, die noch vor Level 10 abhauen und nie wieder kommen) weinend wieder abhauen lassen, weil das Spiel viel zu schwer für sie wäre. Aber genau das braucht das Spiel. Neulinge, die andere Blickpunkte, abseits vom festgefahren "Nerd"-Weg mitbringen



Akium schrieb:


> Raus mit den BoA Items die den low-Levelcontent nochmals zusätzlich banalisieren und entwerten.



Und mit Charakter Nummer 25 ist es immer noch spannend alles wieder und wieder wochenlang durchkauen zu müssen (vor allem die aktuell questdesigntechnisch hinterherhinkenden Outlands und Nordend)....?




Akium schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel wird nicht das erspielbare Hardmode-Konzept aus Ulduar übernommen ? Alle fanden es cool. Zuviel Arbeit ? Zu schwer zu balancen ?
> Warum baut man dieses coole Konzept nicht in 5er Instanzen ein ?




Richtig..zu schwer zu balancen UND nur die wenigsten haben es durchblickt. Wenn nach 5 Monaten Ulduar immer noch leute fragen, wie man denn nun die Hardmodes beim "Feuerwehrauto" auslöst, dann kann etwas nicht stimmen mit einem Spiel, das eine Freizeitbeschäftigung für jede Art von Spieler sein soll, auch für solche, die nach 10h Arbeit nicht noch angestrengt 4h nachdenken müssen, wie man dorthin kommt, was man machen will ZUSÄTZLICH zur Denkarbeit, beim "Machen"

Du siehst vll..die Spielerschaft ist weitaus differenzierter...und genau das ist das Problem..man kann es nicht allen Recht machen und da das nicht geht, geht man a) seinen eigenen Weg und b) ist dieser Weg der, den der Großteil haben will, mit wenigen Ausreißern hin zu "Extrem"-Gruppen


----------



## Omidas (28. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein..aber mit Sicherheit NEIN...hab ich es schon gesagt? NEIN...N..E..I..N...(<<<- dies ist rein Persönliche Mwinung, subjektiv)
> Und ich spiele vermutlich mind. so viel wie du (mit weitaus weniger Anteilnahme an Raids und Instanzen) und konnte elendslange Questreihen, nur um einen Raid besuchen zu dürfen, schon zu BC nicht unbedingt so ab (genausowenig wie wochenlanges Resitenzengear farmen, stundenlanges Mats farmen für Buffood und ähnliches...dies ist alles nur TIMESINK, Zeit, die man sinnvoller auch woanders einsetzen könnte und die nicht zwischen "talentierter" und "untalentierter" unterscheidet sondern die Spielerschaft, so wie in Classic teilweise, zwischen "hat viel Zeit" und "hat weniger" Zeit definierte....nicht umsonst hatte das Spiel zu Classic den Ruf, nur etwas für arbeitslose Nerds, die den ganzen Tag nicht aus dem Haus kommen, zu sein)[...]



So jetzt bin ich mal an der Reihe verwirrt über eine Aussage über WoW zu sein 
Was kann man nur gegen Prequest haben???? Ich zum Beispiel war schwer enttäuchscht am Ende der Schattenhochland
Quest Reihe. Man hat den ganzen schönen Storystrang und am Ende gibts keine Q. "Töte Chogall" oder "Folge mir in die BoT"
Macht das doch viel besser. Und vor allem werden die Bosse nicht nur so rein geklatscht. Oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen
wo Nef oder PSa auch nur einmal erwähnt wurden? Die sind einfach da und werden, mal wieder, umgenietet.
Al'Akir wurde ja auch schön aufgebaut und man hätte eine schöne Q Für den machen können. Könnte ja evtl nicht mal
zwangsläufig ne Preq sein, so dass man auch ohne rein kommt. Aber wenigstens die Verbindung zum Boss hergestellt wird.

Und jetzt zum eigentlichen Paradoxon ... während dem Leveln soll es schöne Qs geben. Sie sollen stimming und interessant sein.
Und das Leveln sollte nicht zu kurz sein das man auch was davon hat.
Wo ist der Unterschied zu ei ner Pre Quest??? Ob ich jetzt halb Tiefenheim durch questen muss um die Schulterverzauberung
zu kriegen, oder eine Schöne Prequest hat um irgendwo rein zu kommen. Was ist der Unterschied? Der einzige der mir einfällt
ist das Prequest auf Maxlevel gemacht werden. Werden brilliante Quests (und das waren nahezu alle BC Pre Quest. Story-
technisch gesehen) mit Max Stufe plötzlich uninteressant?
Die WoW Spieler machen täglich ARBEIT in WoW. Wie viele machen täglich ihre stupiden Dailys nur um bei der neuesten Ruffraktion
ihr neues schönes Epic zu bekommen? Aber eine kurzweilige Q reihe von 1-4 Stunden gesamtdauer ist nicht zu vertreten??
1-4 Stunden Gesamtdauer und man kriegt nicht nur ein blödes Epic, sondern die Möglichkeite viele im nun freigeschalteten Raid
zu bekommen.

Wenn man Probleme mit Prequest hat, hätte man sich ja vorstellen können, das man nicht bis 85 levelt, sondern bis 86, ab dem man
auch erst raiden gehen kann. Und die einzigen Quest um von 85 auf 86 zu kommen sind Prequest.

Also wie gesagt ... bei diesem Punkt kann ich es gar nicht verstehen wie man sich darüber aufregen kann.

PS: 
Und ich fand das Prequests immer ein gutes Mittel war um zu wissen ob jemand für den Raid was taugt.
Wenn jemand die Prequest hatte, war er in der Regel fähig den Raid erfolgreich mit zu bestreiten.
Mit wegfall dieses Skillchecks haben sich dann "schlaue" Spieler ihren eigenen Skillcheck gebastelt.
"LFM Naxx Imba Mage >9000 GS und 80 Quadrillionen DpS ogogogo"
mMn hätte man es wie in BC belassen können. Auch das mit der Zeit die Prequests weg fallen um
Nachzüglern eine chance zu lassen.


----------



## Derulu (28. Oktober 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt ... bei diesem Punkt kann ich es gar nicht verstehen wie man sich darüber aufregen kann.



Das Problem? Das Problem war das Konzept dahinter, sie mit jedem neuen Endlevel-Charakter erneut machen zu müssen (am besten war "sammel so und so viel Ruf um den Schlüssel für die heroische Variante der Instanz freizuschalten, in die du dann gehen musst um "Mats" für deinen Raideinstieg zu sammeln). Dailies, wie in deinem Beispeil werfen das Problem in der Form nicht auf, da sie sehr selten etwas essentiel für das "Raiden" benötigte als Ziel haben. Macht man aber die PreRaidquests (gerne auch die be denen man durch unzählige andere Raids oder Instanzen muss) nicht, ist es vorbei...das Problem ist der Zwand, es tun zu "müssen" um den gewünschten Inhalt nutzen zu können. Schlimmer macht das Problem noch, dass nicht alle gleichzeitig das selbe Niveau erreichen und so vll. 12 Mann in der Gilde seit Wochen raiden, der 13. aber erst jetzt den Status erreicht "raidfertig" zu sein und nun aber trotzdem nicht mitkann, weil er die PreQuestreihe noch nicht durch hat, möglicherweise aber ein Teil der 12 anderen seiner Gruppe, beim 3. mal nun "echt keinen Bock mehr"(Originalzitat) hat, dem Nachzügler zu helfen, man hat ja schon 2 anderen Kollegen dabei geholfen....und die Kluft, die sich eigentlich schließen sollte, wird größer, größer und größer^^

Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich habe nix gegen Pre-Quests an sich, solange sie sich problemlos alleine meistern lassen (und gegebenenfalls ab dem 2. Charakter optional sind, sodass der Zwang wegfällt) und schön gemacht sind


----------



## Omidas (28. Oktober 2011)

Kann dein Argument teilweise ja verstehen.
Aber wie ich schon schrieb. Prequest waren effektive betrachtet nichts anderes als Leveln.
Dein Guildmate muss ja auch erst 85 sein damit er mitkann. 
Das einzige was Probleme bereiten kann war die BT Pre Q. Da man dafür halt alte Raids
machen musste, die man evtl nicht mehr mit der Gilde machte.
Aber wie ich schon schrieb. Ein langsamer wegfall der Qs mit der Zeit war absolut in Ordnung.
Auch deine Idee, das man sie nur einmal machen muss und dann sein Account freigeschaltet wird.

Aber fand das auch gut, das so alte Raids so noch gemacht wurden. Gab bei uns zum Beispiel
ein recht gutes Klima zwischen guten und mittelständischen Gilden. Die guten haben halt öfters
ihre Raids im alten Content aufgefüllt, weil eben nicht mehr alle die Lust hatten dem neuen die
Phiolen zu beschaffen.

Heute hat man als Content doch nur 8 Raidbosse und 2 Heros. Dort hatte der durchschnittliche
Raider 5 Raids (Kara, Gruul, Mag, SSC, TK) zur Verfügung und 14 Heros.
Wobei ich jetzt zum Schluss was abgeschweift bin^^ Und das Problem mit dem Outgearen der
Heros ja Blizzard mit MoP beheben will (Challengemode und Itemnormalisierung - Juchu)


----------



## Akium (28. Oktober 2011)

Jop. Weil eben heute alles auf Leute zugeschnitten ist, die gerne ihren 25 Char hochballern, ohne in den 85 Leveln auch nur auf den Hauch eines Wiederstandes zu stoßen, alles nicht schnell genug gehen kann, überall "gogogogo" geunkt wird, und dann stehen sie rum und ihnen wird langweilig. Dann werden die Tagesquestreihen eingeführt, die sie dann mit all ihren Chars bis zum abwinken durchziehen... Genau so stell ich mir WoW nicht vor. Aber genau so ist WoW geworden. 
25 Chars, und keiner kann was. 


12 Chars, 150 Pets, Archeologie-Grossmeister ... Die würden bei ner Ini wie BRD nach 20 Minuten weinen. Uhhh.. Die Anreise zum Kloster war als Alli ja extrem unbequem. Da muss unbeding ne Portfunktion her. Sobald wir die Ini betreten, dann erstmal das "gogo"- Makro. Wenn im Schlingdorntal nen 40er Eliteoger Probleme macht, den Kumpel auf den 85 er umloggen lassen, der den Oger umklatscht, weils ja zu schwer ist den Dicken in ner 3er Gruppe ein paarmal zu tryen. 
Das sind die Leute, die einen in 5ern mit PvP Auktionshausequip erfreuen, um den Equipdurchnitt zu schaffen. Die damals die Gruppen in Kara mit ihrer Anwesenheit bereicherten, ohne je das Schattenlabby geschafft zu haben. 

Ja. Hierfür wird Content geboten. Die können sich ihren 26ten Panda-Monk hochspielen, und mit ihren Pets kämpfen. 

Spricht ja nichts dagegen. Meinetwegen. Nur für die Gruppe von Spielern, die starken Gefallen an dem alten WoW hatten, wird rein gar nichts mehr geboten. Das ist doch der Punkt. 

Niemand hat was dagegen, dass die Kundschaft möglichst breit gefächert bedient wird. Nur habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Prioritäten eben quasi nur noch dort liegen. 

Alles was kompliziert erscheint , bzw schwer zu balancen ist, wird gnadenlos rausgepatcht. Einheitsbrei. Bildzeitung statt FAZ.


----------



## Derulu (28. Oktober 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt zum Schluss was abgeschweift bin^^ Und das Problem mit dem Outgearen der
> Heros ja Blizzard mit MoP beheben will (Challengemode und Itemnormalisierung - Juchu)



Nicht erst mit MoP...auf dem Testserver und den Instanzen dort ist ein Debuff aktiv (zumindest wird er angezeigt, merken tut man ihn angeblich noch nicht), der die primären Werte der Ausrüstung auf das von 353er Equip senkt, sofern man "höheres" trägt...zumindest behaupten das Testberichte


----------



## orkman (28. Oktober 2011)

i lol'd hard ...:
Avertissez moi quand *World of Warcraft : Mists of Pandaria, l'extension Kung-Fu Panda* sera disponible en stock
die kung fu panda erweiterung ... soweit ich weiss ist das nicht der offizielle name xD ... hab das auf der inet seite eines belgischen spielegeschaefts gefunden 
http://www.smartoys.be/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=5425025597666


----------



## Minorjiel (28. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein..aber mit Sicherheit NEIN...hab ich es schon gesagt? NEIN...N..E..I..N...(<<<- dies ist rein Persönliche Mwinung, subjektiv)
> Und ich spiele vermutlich mind. so viel wie du (mit weitaus weniger Anteilnahme an Raids und Instanzen) und konnte elendslange Questreihen, nur um einen Raid besuchen zu dürfen, schon zu BC nicht unbedingt so ab (genausowenig wie wochenlanges Resitenzengear farmen, stundenlanges Mats farmen für Buffood und ähnliches...dies ist alles nur TIMESINK, Zeit, die man sinnvoller auch woanders einsetzen könnte und die nicht zwischen "talentierter" und "untalentierter" unterscheidet sondern die Spielerschaft, so wie in Classic teilweise, zwischen "hat viel Zeit" und "hat weniger" Zeit definierte....nicht umsonst hatte das Spiel zu Classic den Ruf, nur etwas für arbeitslose Nerds, die den ganzen Tag nicht aus dem Haus kommen, zu sein)



Also das sehe ich auch anders. Entweder spiele ich WoW (oder irgendein anderes x-beliebiges Spiel) oder ich lasse es sein. Wenn mich grundsätzlich das Gefühl beschleichen würde, dass ich meine kostbare Zeit irgendwie gerade beim Spielen verschwende, dann drücke ich aber ganz schnell den "Log-Out" Button. 
Ich kann seit Anfang an nicht verstehen, wie Spieler, die nur einen Abend pro Woche 3 Stunden zocken nicht nur den kompletten Content, sondern diesen auch, nach Möglichkeit in der gleichen Zeit erspielen möchte, wie ein Spieler, der sich 5x die Wochen Abends vor die Kiste setzt. Es ist jedem selbst überlassen, wie viel Zeit er in das Spiel investieren kann. Ich selbst kann und will nun auch nicht jeden Abend spielen...deswegen habe ich auch nur einen Char, den ich bestmöglich pflege, aber halt alles etwas später angehen kann als manch einer meiner Gildenkollegen, die eben mehr Zeit für das Spiel aufbringen. Ist für mich aber völlig logisch! 

Blizzard hat sich bekanntermaßen diesem "Problem" gewidmet und das Ergebnis sind Nörgeleien über Inis und Raids, die "recycled" werden, lieblos designed sind, nicht mehr anspruchsvoll sind und zu einfach werden, weil man spätestens beim 5ten Gang einfach durchrushen kann. Das ist die Konsequenz aus den Wünschen und Ansprüchen der Spieler, die spielen wollen, aber keine Zeit dafür aufbringen können oder wollen. Aber was sollen da die Designer machen...da kommt ein Update mit zwei neuen 5er Instanzen und nach 2 Tagen hat sie nicht nur jeder durchgespielt, sondern sich auch komplett episch ausgerüstet, damit am dritten Tag auch der Timerun funzt. Designen ist mit Kreativität verbunden und leider leidet die Qualtität, wenn es zur Fleißbandarbeit wird.

Der Witz dabei ist m.E. nach, dass man ja schon zu BC alles erreichen konnte, auch wenn man weniger Zeit hatte. Es hat halt einfach länger gedauert. Mir persönlich(!) hat's wirklich mehr Spaß gemacht; die Prequests für Kara, das Ruffarmen für heroische Instanzen, etc. Gefühlt gab es da einfach mehr "Meilensteine" in der Entwicklung meiner Figur, wozu eben auch das Erreichen des Zutritts zu heroischen Instanzen gehört --> Weil *PLING*: Jetzt geht's wieder ein Stückchen weiter! Durch die "Arbeit" in den letzen Tagen/Wochen hatte man sich theoretischen Zugang zu besserem Equip erspielt.

Diese "Meilensteine" finden sich jetzt teilweise im Erfolgssystem wieder. Mir persönlich vermittelt es aber keine besondere Freude oder "Lust auf mehr", wenn hin und wieder das Erfolgsfensterchen aufploppt. Es macht mir nach wie vor Spaß, aber leider sind die Dinge, auf die man hinarbeiten konnte einfach zu stark vereinfacht bzw. reduziert worden.


Insgesamt fehlt mir das Verständnis, wenn man jetzt, wo man das lila Zeugs sowieso schon hinterher geworfen bekommt, auch noch mault, dass das Gefarme für Bufffood, Ruf für Vertauberungen, etc. auch viieeeel zu lange dauert. Wenn jemand so denkt, dann ist WoW vielleicht das falsche Spiel, denn ursprünglich war es auf Langzeitmotivation ausgelegt. 

Ich denke, man hätte das Spiel ruhig weiterentwickeln können für die Zielgruppe "Arbeitslose Nerds"...vermutlich wären uns dann viele weniger schöne Veränderungen, die in Foren zerfetzt wurden, erspart geblieben.


----------



## Derulu (28. Oktober 2011)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Insgesamt fehlt mir das Verständnis, wenn man jetzt, wo man das lila Zeugs sowieso schon hinterher geworfen bekommt, auch noch mault, dass das Gefarme für Bufffood, Ruf für Vertauberungen, etc. auch viieeeel zu lange dauert. Wenn jemand so denkt, dann ist WoW vielleicht das falsche Spiel, denn ursprünglich war es auf Langzeitmotivation ausgelegt.
> 
> Ich denke, man hätte das Spiel ruhig weiterentwickeln können für die Zielgruppe "Arbeitslose Nerds"...vermutlich wären uns dann viele weniger schöne Veränderungen, die in Foren zerfetzt wurden, erspart geblieben.



Auch du hast es nicht ganz verstanden...das Problem, das ich damit hatte ist das teilweise riesengroße Loch das entstehen konnte, wenn man zB. erst Mitte des Addons angefangen hat zu spielen, zu der Zeit wo vll. die Bekannten mit denen man spielte bzw. die einem dazu gebracht hatten mit ihren Geschichten darüber,schon raideten (und deren "Gildenkollegen" bereits keine Lust mehr ahtten, noch einem "Nachzügler" da durch zu helfen) und dann, Gott bewahre, kam man vll. auch noch drauf, dass es sinnvoller wäre, eine andere Klasse zu spielen, als die, mit der man Anfangs zu spielen begann und rerollen wollte 

Wie gesagt, kein Problem damit, die Dinger zu machen (sind ja auch ganz nett teilweise), solange sie nicht Einsatz einer größeren Gruppe bedürfen und sie nicht für jeden Charakter, nur weil man drauf kommt, dass einem die Klasse die man ursprünglich gut fand, im Endgame doch nicht so zusagt, zwanghaft machen muss


----------



## Sano (28. Oktober 2011)

woher habt ihr die infos über die neuen PVP-systeme? ich konnte da nichts finden ... bisher.
das würde mich interessieren was blizz da wieder ausgeheckt hat. AV spiele ich zwar noch 
für mein leben gern, aber mal so ganz was anderes im pvp fänd ich schon toll.

Sano


----------



## Thor Hammerwerfer (28. Oktober 2011)

Man kann hier nu herumheulen und alles schlecht reden oder einfach mal abwarten, wie es denn schlussendlich wird.
Fakt ist, dass niemand von uns weiß wie das Add-on Live gehen wird. Auch wenn natürlich wieder einige behaupten es
besser zu wissen ...

Fakt ist auch das Es wieder Leute geben wird die dieses Add-on anhand der Fetzen die wir bisher gesehen haben
super finden (da zähle ich mich dazu) und das es Leute gibt, die es schon jetzt hassen (und doch kaufen werden ...)

Ihr könnt euch hier gegenseitig zerreißen oder endlich einsehen, dass es so kommt, wie die Masse es will.
Und die Masse sind nicht die Leute die rumjammern, sondern die sich überraschen lassen was da Neues kommen mag.

Schaut euch die Foren doch an ... Wie viele Spieler hat WoW und wie viele heulen davon in den Foren rum?
Angesichts der Masse an Spielern macht ihr Heulbojen nur einen vernachlässigbaren Teil der Community aus.

Niemand wird sich nach eurem Geheule richten auch wenn ihr noch so tolle Roxxor pro Gamer seid ;D
Jetzt dürft ihr heulen! Erstellt euch den 20 ten Twink und spielt ihn in diesem schrecklich langweiligen Spiel hoch.

Viel Spaß dabei und schön weiter meckern, bis das Add-on Live geht, um es dann doch zu kaufen und weiter zu meckern.

MfG
Thor


----------



## Omidas (28. Oktober 2011)

@Sano

http://www.mmo-champ...a-Preview-Panel

Kurz auf deutsch das wichtigste:

*Azshara Krater (BG)*
DOTA Spielprinzip. Würde jetzt etwas dauern das so zu erklären. Einfach nach Googlen 

*Schlingendorntal - Diamantmine (BG)*
Man muss Minenwagen zurück zu seinem Depot begleiten. Viele unterschiedliche Wege
Wer als erstes eine bestimmte Punktzahl erreicht gewinnt.

*Tal der Macht (BG)*
Es wird zentral einen Gegenstand geben den beide Seiten aufheben wollen. Wie eine
Art Flagge. Nur bringt man den Gegenstand nicht irgendwo hin zum abgeben, sondern 
du bekommst Punkte je länger du ihn behälst. Damit das nicht zu einfach wird kriegt der
Träger immer mehr Schaden je länger er ihn hällt. Also er wird irgendwann sterben.
Damit man sich nicht nur an seinem eigenen Friedhof aufhällt und den Ball campt kriegt
man mehr Punkte je näher man sich am Zentrum der Karte befindet. Offensiv spielen ist
also zwar riskant, wird aber auch belohnt.
*
Tol'Vir - Gebiet der Prüfungen (Arena)*
Quadratische Nagrand-Arena.

Die Namen der Arena/BGs habe ich sehr frei übersetzt. Werden also sicher/evtl nicht so heißen.

Edit: 
Noch als Zusatz. Irgendwo dacht ich gelesen zu haben, das es in MoP kein neues Gebiet wie
TW oder Tol Barad geben soll. Kanns aber grad nicht mehr finden. Vielleicht habe ichs mir auch nur 
eingebildet  Und das zweite ist eine Änderung bei der Abhärtung:
Das ist den Entiwcklern im Moment eine zu große Hürde für Spieler ins PvP neu einzusteigen. Aber sie 
denken, das es eine gute Möglichkeit ist seinen Char zu verbessern. Deswegen wird Abhärtung jetzt
ein Basiswert wie Ausdauer/Beweglichkeit/etc was mit jedem LEvelup steigt. Somit hat jeder Spieler
einen gewissen Grundstock an Überlebensfähigkeit, aber die die länger spielen haben halt mehr.

Edit2: 


> *Q:* _At Blizzcon Tom Chilton mentioned possible incentives for raiding enemy towns to encourage
> world PVP in mists, can Greg or Cory elaborate on this at all? _
> *A:* In regards to extra rewards for world pvp, we are contemplating the idea of increasing players
> conquest point caps by an extra 10-15%.


Sie spielen mit dem Gedanken das man das wöchentlich Eroberungspunktecap um 10-15% angehoben
wird indem man Open PvP macht.


----------



## Derulu (28. Oktober 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> ....full...



Sehr fein^^...muss ich es nicht mehr posten (ich wäre zu faul gewesen und hätte es nicht übersetzt, großes Lob dafür)

Also nicht mehr wie bisher, reine "Capture the Flag" und "King of the Hill" BGs (wobei auch Alterac keines der beiden Atribute wirklich erfüllt, das ist etwas über "King of the Hill" hinaus) sondern mehr Abwechslung..mal schauen wie es werden wird


----------



## krutoi (29. Oktober 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> Was kann man nur gegen Prequest haben????



es ist einfach nervig wenn man sich eine gruppe zusammenstellt für eine instanz oder einen raid und man stellt dann fest, dass die hälfte der leute die prequest nicht haben. wollte letztens mit 2 freunden schnell bwl clearen und musste feststellen, dass ich der einzige mit der prequest bin. in der regel sieht es immer so aus, dass ich sämtliche prequests mache obwohl ich die hälfte davon dank schlossknacken nicht brauche aber die beiden besagten freunde von mir mit denen ich zusammen zocke machen diese nur wenn ich sie dazu dränge die zu machen. ich hab keinen bock jedesmal 3 prequests zu machen nur um in eine instanz rein zu können.

viele spieler spielen wow nicht um zu questen sondern um heros zu machen und raiden zu gehen. quests werden nur als nötiges übel gesehen um das maximallevel zu erreichen. deswegen werden dann mit level 85 keine quests gemacht. da zieht dann auch das argument, dass man sich vorstellen soll bis 86 zu leveln, nicht. denn man levelt nunmal nicht bis 86. 

außerdem waren die prequests aus bc die du hier anführst einfach ein witz. um eine instanz auf heroischem schwierigkeitsgrad machen zu dürfen musst du bei der entsprechenden fraktion einen respektvollen ruf haben. .... sehr episch! und auch andere prequests waren blos gehe nach instanz x und töte boss y. .... sehr episch!
die onyxia pre aus classic war episch aber es war einfach nur nervig wenn regelmäßig der halbe raid die prequest nicht hatte. wir hatten eine priesterin in der gilde, die die leute dann durch die prequest gezogen hat nur um mal einen ony raid auf die beine stellen zu können. sie war 2 wochen lang mit nichts anderem beschäftigt als unzählige male die ony pre zu machen. frag sie dochmal was sie jetzt von prequests hält. als info nebenbei das war zu anfang von bc als einige schon etwas weiter vorangeschritten waren mit dem level. ich hatte gerade level 60 erreicht.

ich habe absolut nichts gegen lange questreihen. im gegenteil wenn sie gut gemacht sind und auch solo machbar sind immer her damit. aber nicht, ich wiederhole NICHT in form von prequests.


----------



## Rabaz (29. Oktober 2011)

Der Kungfu-Scheiß, die Pandaren und der Pokemon-Quatsch mit dem Haustieren wirken wirken auf mich schon ziemlich verzweifelt und albern.


----------



## Omidas (29. Oktober 2011)

krutoi schrieb:


> [...]
> quests werden nur als nötiges übel gesehen um das maximallevel zu erreichen. deswegen werden dann mit level 85 keine quests gemacht.
> [...]


Wieviel % der Raider machen wohl auf Maxlevel Daily für ein paar Rufitems?



krutoi schrieb:


> [...]
> um eine instanz auf heroischem schwierigkeitsgrad machen zu dürfen musst du bei der entsprechenden fraktion einen respektvollen ruf haben. .... sehr episch!
> [...]


Heute musst du dein Itemlevel auf einen bestimmten Wert bringen bevor du in die Heros rein darfst.
Es macht jetzt wirklich keinen unterschied ob du 10 Normale Instanzen läufst um den Ruf zu kriegen
um den Schlüssel zu bekommen, oder 10 Instanzen machtst um den nötigen Itemlevel zu erreichen.
Und wenn mans genau nimmt sind das keine Pre Quests. Quests sind zwar eine möglichkeit den Ruf
zu bekommen. Aber es ist eben keine Q Reihe die benötigt wird.
IN BC konnte man sich mit Gold bei ein paar Fraktionen Rufitems kaufen. Heute kaufst du im AH ein
paar Items. Aber ja heute gehts ein wenig schneller.




krutoi schrieb:


> [...]
> und auch andere prequests waren blos gehe nach instanz x und töte boss y. .... sehr episch!
> [...]


Das würde ich so nicht direkt sagen. Teilstücke der Qs waren auch immer in der freien Welt zu erledigen.
Und wenn es in Instanzen ging war die Geschichte sehr gut eingearbeitet. Die einzige langweilige Pre Q
war SSC. Kara war gut, BT und MH auch. Was vor allem an den Qs gut war, das sie die Raids in die Geschichte
mit eingebunden habe. Wie schon geschrieben. PSA ... ist einfach da ... keine Anweisungen ... einfach rein
und umhauen.
Da finde ich sowas wie bei BT/MH besser. Gehe zB nach TK und lege Alar während du verkleidet bist um so
Illidan und Kel'thas gegenainander auszuspielen.

Prequests sind super Geschichtenerzähler und hatten nebenbei den Vorteil das sie ein guter Skillcheck waren.
Du hattest Respektvoll bei der Expedition des Cenarrius so dass du Heros gehen konntest dort? Da haben die
wenigsten nachgefragt nach deinem Gear ob du die Instanz kennst. Denn du kanntest die Instanz. Oder 
besser gesagt in der Regel. Den der beste Weg Ruf zu kriegen war sie auf normal zu machen. 
Bei Raids konnte man recht sicher sein, das derjenige der die Pre hatte halbwegs equipt sein musste. Den er 
hat es soweit geschafft. Nagut paar ließen sich durchziehen. Aber die meißte Zeit stimmte das.

Erst mit Wegfall der Pres und der Änderung der benötigten Rufstufe für den HEro Zugang begann dieser Unsinn
mit GS und "wieviel ZM hast du? " so richtig (Tanks wegen Critimmunität bei den ersten Heros mal etas außen vor).
Und würde liebend gerne zurück tauschen. Lieber faire Pres als eine Community die T13 für einen PSA NH Run verlangt.


----------



## Arothos (29. Oktober 2011)

> Und würde liebend gerne zurück tauschen. Lieber faire Pres als eine Community die T13 für einen PSA NH Run verlangt.



This.


So hätte ichs auch gern wieder, aber Blizzard hört halt nur auf die nicht so coolen vorschläge der heulenden community.


----------



## krutoi (29. Oktober 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> Wieviel % der Raider machen wohl auf Maxlevel Daily für ein paar Rufitems?



also ne genau zahl kann ich dir nicht nennen aber bei den rufitems ist es ja so, dass du den ruf auch durch heros bekommst indem du den wappenrock angelegt hast. allerdings muss ich dir schon recht geben, dass es keinen unterschied gibt, ob ich nun dailies mache oder questsreihen. das problem ist halt einfach, dass viele leute prequests nicht machen weil sie evtl nicht genug informiert sind und nicht wussten dass die instanz eine prequest braucht oder weil sie andere prioritäten setzen. ich hab halt keine lust immer für andere mitzudenken und die prequests für sie mit zu machen. wie oft war ich zu bc in gruppen für eine instanz und dann stellte sich heraus spieler xy hat die pre quest nicht. na dann machen wir doch mal instanz yx für die prequest. das ist nur nervig.



Omidas schrieb:


> Heute musst du dein Itemlevel auf einen bestimmten Wert bringen bevor du in die Heros rein darfst.
> Es macht jetzt wirklich keinen unterschied ob du 10 Normale Instanzen läufst um den Ruf zu kriegen
> um den Schlüssel zu bekommen, oder 10 Instanzen machtst um den nötigen Itemlevel zu erreichen.
> Und wenn mans genau nimmt sind das keine Pre Quests. Quests sind zwar eine möglichkeit den Ruf
> ...



naja das mit dem itemlevel ist auch keine gute lösung. das gleich mal vorweg. allerdings deutlich besser, weil schneller, als zu bc. mit 10 instanzgängen war man noch lange nicht respektvoll. ich war unzählige male im morast bis ich respektvoll war. und selbst wenn man nach 10 normalen instanzen respektvoll wäre, so muss man das doch für 5 fraktionen machen. das sind dann 50 instanzgänge. einen itemlevel von 333 für die heros hast du wesentlich schneller, da auch viele items mit itemlevel 333 durch ques zu erhalten sind. eine optimale lösung ist es trotzdem noch nicht.



Omidas schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht direkt sagen. Teilstücke der Qs waren auch immer in der freien Welt zu erledigen.
> Und wenn es in Instanzen ging war die Geschichte sehr gut eingearbeitet. Die einzige langweilige Pre Q
> war SSC. Kara war gut, BT und MH auch. Was vor allem an den Qs gut war, das sie die Raids in die Geschichte
> mit eingebunden habe. Wie schon geschrieben. PSA ... ist einfach da ... keine Anweisungen ... einfach rein
> ...



da bin ich wieder anderer meinung. ich persönlich zocke wow nicht wegen der story. ich habe noch nie einen questtext gelesen und werde es auch nicht tun. denn ich finde es mühsam eine geschichte zu erleben indem ich questtexte lese. wenn die quests allerdings so gemacht sind wie die questreihe aus der drachenöde, die dann bis nach unterstadt ging, deren namen ich vergessen habe, da hätte ich nichts dagegen. solche questreihen sind super. aber die bc questreihen waren für mich damals einfach nur ein notwendiges übel.

ok aber speziell bei diesem punkt gehen die meinungen extrem auseinander. ich kann deine argumentation schon verstehen, allerdings teile ich die ansichten nicht.




Omidas schrieb:


> Prequests sind super Geschichtenerzähler und hatten nebenbei den Vorteil das sie ein guter Skillcheck waren.
> Du hattest Respektvoll bei der Expedition des Cenarrius so dass du Heros gehen konntest dort? Da haben die
> wenigsten nachgefragt nach deinem Gear ob du die Instanz kennst. Denn du kanntest die Instanz. Oder
> besser gesagt in der Regel. Den der beste Weg Ruf zu kriegen war sie auf normal zu machen.
> ...



naja das ist aber für mich auch der einzige vorteil der pre quests und der wiegt, meiner meinung nach, nicht die ganzen nachteile auf.

nochmal um es klar zu stellen. ich habe generell nichts gegen questreihen auch wenn sie noch so lang sind. ich gehöre eigentlich auch eher zu den leuten die gerne questen. allerdings machen diese auch nur solange spaß, solange sie freiwillig sind. wenn ich gezwungen werde bestimmte questreihen zu machen weil ich sonst nicht nach instanz xy komme finde ich es einfach nur nervig. ganz zuschweigen davon, dass du zwar deine eigenen prequests machen kannst, du kannst aber nicht beeinflussen ob die leute mit denen du spielst die prequests haben oder nicht. oder zumindest nur im geringen maße.


----------



## Annovella (29. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> 5. Mangelnde Langzeitmotivation
> 
> Betrachtet man die vergangenen AddOns wird klar: Jedes musste ca. 2 Jahre lang unterhalten. Mit Cataclysm und auch schon zu Ende WotLk fällt und fiel Blizz das sichtlich schwer. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie die Befreiung eines Volkes (von welchen Bedrohungen auch immer) 2 Jahre lang unterhalten soll.


Blizzard kündigte an, das die folgenden AddOns alle nurnoch ein Jahr andauern.




rokn schrieb:


> 7. Pandaren ok, aber doch nicht so
> 
> Blizz nimmt sich selbst nicht ernst und ist immer für einen Spaß zu haben. WoW hat einen comichaften Stil und es gibt schon echt schräge Typen in WoW. Dennoch ergeben die bisherigen Rassen durchaus eine stimmige Atmosphäre (wobei einige Charmodelle überarbeitet gehören). Aber die Pandaren passen mir einfach nicht dazu. Zu süß, zu dick, seltsame Animationen und nervige Sounds. Etwas hagerer, grimmige Gesichter, Narben &#8211; einfach Anzeichen ihrer Unterdrückung, alles nur nicht diese Variante.


Jop, HelloKitty meets Quests like "[...] und schneide ihnen die Leber mit dem Hackbeil heraus."



rokn schrieb:


> 8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems


 Das stört mich auch gewaltig, aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Man kann in einem Spiel wo Stats und Talentpunkte im PvP und PvE extrem entscheidend sind nicht individualisieren. Warum? Irgendein Mathecrack rechnet für PvE und PvP die besten Bäume oder Stats zusammen, was daraus entsteht ist ein "Wie skill/sockel/verzauber ich wie alle anderen, damit ich mithalten kann"-Guide und auch mit dem neuen Talentesystem wird es so laufen: Jeder wird das gleiche Skillen.
Z.b.:Wer Vendetta im PvP skillt, weil er es für besser hält als Schattentanz, wird ganz schnell merken das der Nutzfakor geringer ist.
Daran kann Blizzard aber nichts, schuld daran ist niemand.


----------



## Nexilein (30. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich mag ich Pre-Quests, aber in BC war Blizzard mit der BT pre eben auf dem Holzweg:
Da war die Pre-Quest letztendlich schwerer als die meisten Bosse die danach kamen.

Das man Pre-Quests deswegen gleich abschafft ist aber sicher auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Irgendwie sollten Instanzen schon auch durch Quests in das Spiel integriert sein.

Mich gruselt es immernoch wenn ich an das Obsidiansanktum denke:
Ein paar Drachen, T7 Hände und ein tolles Hardmode Achievement, aber für den Rest der Spielwelt war die Ini quasi überhaupt nicht existent. Da sitzt die Drachenkönigin 4 Stockwerke höher und verlässt sich darauf, dass irgend welche Helden zufällig im Keller über das Instanzportal stolpern...


----------



## Omidas (30. Oktober 2011)

Naja die ersten Bosse in BT und MH waren ja eigentlich auch eher als kleine Belohnung
für die Leute die die Pre endlich geschafft haben.
Vashj und Kel waren halt nicht sher einfach. Hatten Vashj auch erst kurz nachdem Wegfall
der Pres für MH & BT gelegt. wollten wenigstens einen der beiden Down haben bevor wir
weiter gucken. Und am selben Abend wie Vashj auch die ersten 1 (2?) Bosse in MH gelegt 

Aber wiedu auch grad geschrieben hast. eine generelle Questanbindung der Raids wäre nicht 
schlecht. Muss ja nicht gleich ein Zwang der Pre sein. Aber ein Queststrang der offenen Welt
der den Raid mit einbindet.
Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte. Einfach die Questreihe ausm Schattenhochland nicht einfach
unerledigt enden lassen. Einfach dem Typen eine Quest geben "Folgt mir in die Bastion" Dort
drinne steht der im Tarn und gibt einen paar Qs an derem Ende der Kill von Chogall steht. Für
den es ein kleines LEckerli gibt.

Aber wir sollten mal glaube ich langsam wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema kommen. Geht
nicht darum wie blöd es war das mit WotLK die Pre Qs komplett weg fielen, sondern darum wie
schlecht MoP wird, wie kindisch Pandaren sind, warum das Addon nur noch 3 Abonent kriegt. 
Und wieso Arnold Schwarzenegger nicht als Endboss angekündigt wurde
Warnung Ironie


----------



## Xerion199 (30. Oktober 2011)

Was mich am meisten stört ist eben dieser Asia style den es schon zu hunderten auf dem markt gibt,
er ist auch nicht wirklich mein Geschmack foglich finde ich auch das Pandazeug etwas kindisch und nimmt WoW ein bisschen die geschichtliche Ernstheit des Krieges.
Zu den Talenten sag ich jetzt mal noch nichts, was ich bisher sag war nicht so der bringer aber kann ja vll noch anderst werden 

Aber alles in allem will ich jetzt nich rum motzen, schließlich war ich anfangs von Cata auch nicht begeistert aber finds jetzt total ok^^ auch wenn (achtung flame) es nicht ganz an die spielstimmung von BC und Wotlk rankommt^^


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Das größte Problem mit neuen Features ist das die meisten Leute sie nicht verstehen. Das Talentsystem ist dahingehend nen gutes Beispiel - viele schreien auf das Ihnen ihre Individulität genommen wird und das Spiel malwieder an Komplexität verliert. Tatsächlich ist aber nach unserem aktuellen Wissensstand genau das Gegenteil der Fall.

Ansonsten finde ich das Ganze interessant, ich mag die Pokemon Spiele sehr gern und finde daher auch die Idee hinter dem Petsystem super, malsehen wie das umgesetzt wird. Pandas finde ich super, Warcraft hat sich nie ganz ernst genommen und Warcraft war auch immer bisauf wenige Ausnahmen alles andere als düster und sowohl die Rasse als auch die Gebiete machen einen guten Eindruck. Ich hoffe nur das sie sich was ordentliches ausdenken für die weiblichen Pandaren - oder sie ganz pragmatisch einfach weglassen - bei den Worgen fand ich die Lösung nämlich weniger optimal.
Der Endboss wird uns nicht gespoilert, OH NOES.. eh wait.. nicht spoilern ist was gutes? Ich bin verwirrt. 
Naja ich finds schwachsinnig, es wird Raidbosse geben, es wird auch namenhafte Raidbosse geben und ich bin eigentlich ganz froh dass es nicht wieder der absolute Badass und feuchte Traum aller pubertären Geeks ist der den kompletten Content regiert.

Lediglich die Idee mit dem open PvP stinkt mir etwas.


----------



## pandameat (30. Oktober 2011)

rokn schrieb:


> So etwas gab es noch nie.


Eben.


----------



## Derulu (30. Oktober 2011)

Xerion199 schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist eben dieser Asia style den es schon zu hunderten auf dem markt gibt,
> er ist auch nicht wirklich mein Geschmack foglich finde ich auch das Pandazeug etwas kindisch und nimmt WoW ein bisschen die geschichtliche Ernstheit des Krieges.



Welches Spiel genau lehnt sich denn aus dem fenster und versucht sich an einer Parodie der alten Kung-Fu Filme aus Hongkong (und noch "nerdiger" aus den USA, die so taten als wären sie aus Hongkong) an? So mit alten Karatemeistern, Kampfmönchen, dem "Drunken Master", etc.. etc.? Das würde ich echt gerne mal spielen das Spiel...es gibt davon ja angeblich so viele

Möge den meisten entgangen sein, aber WoW hat sich NOCH NIE ernst genommen, Ernsthaftigkeit ("straight" und "dark" um schöne neudeutsche Wörter dazu zu verwenden) war nie die Intention hinter diesem Spiel, wer das bisher dachte und wollte, hat nicht aufgepasst und von Anfang an das falsche Spiel gespielt


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2011)

Xerion199 schrieb:


> *nicht wirklich mein Geschmack* *foglich finde ich* auch* das* Pandazeug etwas* kindisch *



Da sind soviele Aussagen auf den Punkt gebracht, nicht nur zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Naphalin (30. Oktober 2011)

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: viele scheinen von einem Addon zu erwarten, dass es das Spiel durch neue Inhalte quasi neu erfindet, ohne aber etwas zu verändern.

Das kann doch gar nicht funktionieren. Mists of Pandaria ist noch so weit weg. Spielt es doch in einem 3/4 Jahr erst mal an, dann könnt ihr es immer noch verteufeln. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich sehr darauf, denn es hat wirklich Potential zumindest die Illusion großer Neuerungen zu erzeugen. Ganz besonders freue ich mich auf das neue Talentsystem. Nach anfänglichem Schock habe ich erkannt, dass ich in Cata vielleicht 5 Talentpunkte individuell verteilen kann, wie ich mag, in MoP wärens schon mal 18.


----------



## BoP78 (30. Oktober 2011)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Der Kungfu-Scheiß, die Pandaren und der Pokemon-Quatsch mit dem Haustieren wirken wirken auf mich schon ziemlich verzweifelt und albern.



Ähnliches gilt wohl für den Stil und die Formulierung deiner Kritik...


----------



## Apuh (30. Oktober 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Jedes Spiel bzw. Addon hat seine Pros und Contras.[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Man kann es halt keinem recht machen...[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"][/font]


----------



## TheGui (30. Oktober 2011)

Das adon wird toll!


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Oktober 2011)

schon wieder so ein Thread? meine fresse wenn euch Pandaria nicht gefällt dann kauft es euch nicht und ende!

zu deiner lächerlichen Beurteilung: Pandaren gabs schon ewigkeiten in der WoW Lore und die treten nun in erscheinung. Deine Behauptung sie seien feiglinge ist völliger schwachsinn dann müsste es ja für die Worgen genau so zutreffen die Jahrelang (ob nun freiwillig oder nicht) abgeschottet vom rest der welt waren. 

Warum muss es denn immer irgend einen Obermotz geben? ich lese heraus dass du nichtmal ansatzweise davon ahnung hast von dem schwachsinn den du da schreibst.
Der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz tritt in den Vordergrund is doch Story genug

Wenns dir nicht passt dann geh Tetris 3d Online Spielen oder geh mal nach draußen anstatt uns hier mit deinen Geistigen Ergüssen zu belästigen.

mfg


----------



## Sano (31. Oktober 2011)

Omidas schrieb:


> *... *Und das zweite ist eine Änderung bei der Abhärtung:
> Das ist den Entiwcklern im Moment eine zu große Hürde für Spieler ins PvP neu einzusteigen. Aber sie
> denken, das es eine gute Möglichkeit ist seinen Char zu verbessern. Deswegen wird Abhärtung jetzt
> ein Basiswert wie Ausdauer/Beweglichkeit/etc was mit jedem LEvelup steigt. Somit hat jeder Spieler
> einen gewissen Grundstock an Überlebensfähigkeit, aber die die länger spielen haben halt mehr. ...



Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Die Änderung bezüglich der Abhärtung wurde ja schon lange in dieser oder einer ähnlichen Art gefordert. 
Komisch ist nur das nun wo sich fast alle damit abgefunden haben, und niemand sich mehr über Abhärtung 
aufregt, diese Änderung eingeführt wird.
Außerdem scheint Blizz noch mehr Spielern das PVP als schmackhafte Alternative zu Instanzen anbieten zu wollen.

Sano


----------



## Hosenschisser (31. Oktober 2011)

Der Pre-Quest-Problematik kann man ganz infach abhilfe schaffen.

Wenn es wieder lange Questreihen bis in Raids hinein geben sollte, dann sollten diese nicht als Bedingung fürs Betreten gelten. So kann der der sich für Geschichte interessiert in aller Ruhe seine Questreihen vor und im Raid erledigen und wer das nicht will, lässt es einfach bleiben.


So kommt jeder auf seine Kosten und wen ich mich nicht irre, wurd auf der Blizzcon auch angekündigt, daß Raids wieder mehr in Questverläufe integriert werden sollen.


----------



## Smeal (31. Oktober 2011)

1. - 4. (Lore-Kram) 

- ist eh den meisten Wayne.

5. Mangelnde Langzeitmotivation 

- Ich denke das man in Classic am wenigsten Langzeitmotivation hatte, weil man entweder den Grandmarshall Grind hatte oder die Raids. 
Mit jedem Addon kommen mehr Sachen, Klassen und Rassen dazu die man machen kann und einen bei der Stange hält.


6. Mangelnde Abwechslung der Schauplätze

- "Nun gibt's es sicher Unterschiede zwischen den Regionen in Pandaria, aber unterm Strich ist es alles Asien. "
BC war im Grunde alles Weltall und Wotlk alles Finnland D


7. Pandaren ok, aber doch nicht so 

- Ich denke das es bei Panda's ,außer ihren "schweren Knochen", keinen Grund gibt sie nicht Ernst zu nehmen. Da kann ich Gnome, Trolle und aufrecht gehende Kühe weniger Ernst nehmen.

 8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems

Das derzeitige Talentsystem ist momentan für die meisten eher eine lästige Angelegenheit: man muss in Foren gehen und die Skillung kopieren.
Mir macht persönlich Min/Max'en Spaß aber wenn man überlegt was der Casual Spieler besser findet denke ich ist diese einfach Form viel besser.
Vorallem weil dadurch das erstmal die Chance besteht das es wirklich eine persönliche Geschmacksentscheidung ist.

"Natürlich ist das mein subjektiver Eindruck. Dennoch wollte ich meine Eindrücke mal zusammenfassen. Alles in allem machen diese Eindrücke das AddOn – in seiner bisherigen Fassung – für mich zum schlechtesten."

Ich denke das man auch einfach seinen gewohnten Sachen wie Raids und Arena nachgehen kann, wenn einem die neuen Sachen nicht gefallen. Denn diese bleiben erhalten.
Warum wird ein Addon schlechter als die anderen wenn es nichts wegnimmt sondern nur mehr Sachen hinzufügt. (außer Talentsystem)

MFG Smeal


----------



## Mayestic (31. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> DANN SIND ENDLICH ALL DIE NÖRGLER WEG!



Das glaubste doch selber nicht. Mit jedem Addon und großem Patch kommen die Nörgler aus ihren Löchern gekrochen.
Sie motzen, lästern und maulen bis sie ihre Forenaccounts verlieren und dann machen sie sich eben Neue. 
Wenn sie fertig sind die Foren zuzumüllen bzw ihre Meinungsfreiheit ausgelebt haben starten sie WoW und spielen weiter wie bisher.
Du glaubst doch nicht ehrlich das einer derjenigen die hier am lautesten schreien wirklich dann ihre Account einäschern und von dannen ziehn ? 
Wenn einem was nicht passt kann man auch einfach gehn oder ein Addon aussetzen. 
Klappt aber nicht oft denn die Sucht ist zu stark. 

MfG

Ansonsten.....


1. Wir zelebrieren die Einführung einer neuen Klasse, nebst neuer Rasse 
So etwas gab es noch nie ? Naund ? Dann gibts das eben ab sofort. 


2. Mangelnde Lore-Verankerung der Pandaren 
Lore hat mich noch nie interessiert. Das ist Scheisshauslektüre für John und Bruce. 


3. Für mich ein nicht überzeugender Grund, warum Horde und Allianz nach Pandaria ziehen 
Ohh entschuldigung werter Mitbürger das sich der König dir noch nicht erklärt hat warum er das für nötig hält. Scheinbar bist du einfach zu unbedeutend. Wenn dein König dir befiehlt ein Land zu erobern hast du das gefälligst zu tun. Das wieso, weshalb und warum muss dir als einfachem Bürger, Soldat und Kanonenfutter nicht klar sein, du bist nur Befehlsempfänger. Gewöhn dich dran, Soldat.


4. Wer ist hier der Boss? 
Illidan Sturmgrimm, Arthas Menethil, Nelthatrion &#8211; was für Namen! Und nun? Die Sha!
Ja richtig, die Sha ! Sehr unspektkulär. Trotzdem egal. Fällt wieder unter Lore --- Gruß an John und Bruce, hier habt ihr noch was zum abwischen. 


5. Mangelnde Langzeitmotivation 
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wie die Befreiung eines Volkes (von welchen Bedrohungen auch immer) 2 Jahre lang unterhalten soll.
Da fällt die Antwort doch ganz leicht. EPIX EPIX EPIX EPIX EPIX EPIX.
Alles andere wird noch für die kleinen knurrenden Wuffis als saftiger Knochen nach und nach nachgereicht. 


6. Mangelnde Abwechslung der Schauplätze

Aber unterm Strich ist es alles Asien. Und das stört mich massiv! Damit kann ich wenig anfangen.
Tja das ist halt Pech. Meinste mir hat es gefallen 2 Jahre lang Schnee zu schüppen ? Du willst jedesmal ein neues Land haben, möglichst vielfältig und hoffentlich nicht asiatisch weil DU damit nix anfangen kannst. Tja dann spiel halt ein komplett anderes Spiel. Da ist alles neu, alles anders, neue Gebiete, neue Klassen, neue Rassen. Wir wohl einfach so langsam Zeit für dich WoW an den Nagel zu hängen und was anderes zu spielen. 


7. Pandaren ok, aber doch nicht so 
Zu süß, zu dick, seltsame Animationen und nervige Sounds. 
Bist du dir sicher das du von Pandaren redest ? Ich dachte grade du meinst Zwerge. Aber ums kurz zu machen Zwerge zu dick, Gnome zu süß, Untote zu dürr, Tauren zu fett, Trolle müssten alle mal zum Zahnarzt, DKs zu OP, Palas zu homosexuell, von Blutelfen mag ich garnicht reden, Elfen zu nervös, Menschen zu gewöhnlich. Sorry aber ich habe an allen Klassen etwas auszusetzen. Wirklich gefallen tut mir keine. 


 8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems
Total Wayne, Gruß an John und Bruce. Es wird in WoW scheinbar immer Cookie-Cutter-Builds geben. Daran wird das neue System sicher auch nicht viel ändern aber man darf es ja versuchen. Warts nur ab. Sobald das Addon raus ist werden die Foren voll sein von " wie skille ich am besten [füge beliebige Klasse ein] zum tanken, heilen, schaden austeilen ? 


Der beste Tip wurde dir schon gegeben. Hör einfach mit WoW auf aber ich bin mir fast sicher das du das nicht übers Herz bringst. Wenn das nächste Addon rauskommt oder der nächste Patch machste dir nen neuen Forenaccount und das alles geht von vorne los


----------



## Robbenmeister (31. Oktober 2011)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Ähnliches gilt wohl für den Stil und die Formulierung deiner Kritik...



der war gut!


----------



## Heynrich (1. November 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Palas zu homosexuell



heeeyyy........!


----------



## Vanderley (1. November 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> 8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems
> Total Wayne, Gruß an John und Bruce. Es wird in WoW scheinbar immer Cookie-Cutter-Builds geben. Daran wird das neue System sicher auch nicht viel ändern aber man darf es ja versuchen. Warts nur ab. Sobald das Addon raus ist werden die Foren voll sein von " wie skille ich am besten [füge beliebige Klasse ein] zum tanken, heilen, schaden austeilen ?


zustimm. Es gibt immer den "besten" Talentbuild un daran werden sich gefühlt 80 % der Leute halten. Ausser halt vielleicht wenn es bei bestimmten Bossen dies oder jenes besser ist ma zu skillen. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit das es weniger Leute gibt die den selben Skillbaum haben ist ein möglichst großer Skillbaum ala Lk wo es 2-3 Möglichkeiten gibt bzw mehrere Punkte sind die mann nach Gusto verteilen kann. Je weniger Skillmöglichkeiten mann hat (atm 41 mit Mop nur noch 6) umso weniger hat mann Individualität. Ich denke spätestens mit dem übernächsten Addon hat mann nur noch 1 Haken den mann entweder auf Tank Heiler oder DD macht und fertig.


----------



## Vanderley (1. November 2011)

Mayestic schrieb:


> 8. Abschaffung des Talentsystems
> Total Wayne, Gruß an John und Bruce. Es wird in WoW scheinbar immer Cookie-Cutter-Builds geben. Daran wird das neue System sicher auch nicht viel ändern aber man darf es ja versuchen. Warts nur ab. Sobald das Addon raus ist werden die Foren voll sein von " wie skille ich am besten [füge beliebige Klasse ein] zum tanken, heilen, schaden austeilen ?


zustimm. Es gibt immer den "besten" Talentbuild un daran werden sich gefühlt 80 % der Leute halten. Ausser halt vielleicht wenn es bei bestimmten Bossen dies oder jenes besser ist ma zu skillen. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit das es weniger Leute gibt die den selben Skillbaum haben ist ein möglichst großer Skillbaum ala Lk wo es 2-3 Möglichkeiten gibt bzw mehrere Punkte sind die mann nach Gusto verteilen kann. Je weniger Skillmöglichkeiten mann hat (atm 41 mit Mop nur noch 6) umso weniger hat mann Individualität. Ich denke spätestens mit dem übernächsten Addon hat mann nur noch 1 Haken den mann entweder auf Tank Heiler oder DD macht und fertig.


----------



## TheGui (1. November 2011)

Vanderley schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit das es weniger Leute gibt die den selben Skillbaum haben ist ein möglichst großer Skillbaum ala Lk wo es 2-3 Möglichkeiten gibt bzw mehrere Punkte sind die mann nach Gusto verteilen kann.


In welcher Welt lebst du?
Ich erinnere mich nicht daran das es zu WotLk anderst war als heute.
Es gab nur *MEHR *Spieler die *scheiße *geskillt haben, das wars auch!

Die einzige Möglichkeit dafür zu sorgen das jeder individuell skillt wäre *Arsenal*/*Gegner betrachten* und sämtliche* Theoriecraft Seiten* abzuschaffen!


----------

